# للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد .. asmicheal 



لى رجاء عدم نقل الموضوع لان بعض  الاقسام لا تفتح لى 

:download:

الرومانسية كلها فى الخطوبة 
وغالبا اخر ضحكة واخر ...

هههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:

علشان ما تفضحوناش بالمطاعم 
احممممممممممممممممم

منقول برضة العمر مش بعزقة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:download:

آنستي العزيزة.. لو ربنا فك عقدتك.. واتخطبتي.. فإليكِ نصائحي 


حتى تأخذي بخطيبك من مركب الخطوبة إلِّي محدش عارف 


هاترسى على إيه.. إلى مثوااااه الأخير في قفص النسانيس 


قصدي قفص الزوجية السعيد .. 


أجمل ما في الخطوبة العزومات الرومانسية.. على أحلى محلات أكل في البلد.. واللي عمرك مانتي شايفاها بعد الجواز.. المهم نصائحي لك عند أي عزومة مع خطيبك.. قلنا رقَّه 




1 الأول لازم تعرفي إن الشوكة والسكينة بيتمسكوا من إيديهم من الطرف يعني مش من الوسط ولا من البوز زي الخنجر ولا من فوق طبعًااا 


2 العيش أوعي تفضحينا وتقطعيه بسنانك.. ولا الرغيف نصين بإيدك وكل نص لقمة وتحشري.. أوعي.. العيش بيتقطع بالسكينة في الطبق.. وبعدين تاخدي لقمة.. لقمة .. بالعافية.. قال يعني نفسك مسدودة.. اضغطي على أعصابك جدااا وبعدين لما تروَّحي.. إبقي حِـفِّي زي ماانتِ عايزة 




3 الشوووربة.. أبوس كعب رجلك.. بند الشوربة ده مهم جدًاااا الشوربة تتشِرب من غير صوت خالص.. ومن غير ماتقعدي تنفخي فيها.. زي القهوجي اللي بينفخ في الحجر للزبون.. وطبعًاااااا عايزِك تنسي تمامًا.. السلطانية اللي بتقيميها على بقك في البيت وتدلدقي على روحك .. بالمعلقة وبدون صوت.. سخنة, ولعة , برضه بدون صوت وتسيبي تلت الطبق ع الأقل.. مش تميليه.. عشان تلهطيها لآخر نقطة 




4 الرز طبعاً .. بيتّاكل بالشوكة.. أوعي إيدك تتمد على المعلقة وتغرفي من طبق الرز وتعبّي.. إوعي.. الرز بالشوكة.. وكإنك بتبوسيه مش بتاكليه 




5 المكرونة.. الاسباجتي.. برضه بالشوكة.. تتلف على طرف الشوكة.. لحد ما تخلص وبعدين تحطيها ف بؤك من سكات.. مش تشفطي المكرونة عود عود 


6 السمك.. مشكلة.. شوفي.. بتفصلي اللحم عن الشوك إزاي..؟؟ تقطعي اللحم من النص.. بالطول وبعدين تفردي اللحم على الجانبين ولما تخلصي ناحية.. متقلبيش السمكة.. بلاش فلح شيلي السلسلة بالشوكة والسكينة وحطيها في جنب الطبق وكملي أكل النص التاني.. وبدل الفيلم الهندي ده.. نصيحة ماتكليش السمك خالص.. قولي مابحبش السمك وخلصي نفسك 




7 الجمبري.. -إذا كنتي عارفاه-.. أول ماطبق الجمبري ينزل.. بصيله بقرف واحتقار شديدين.. آل يعني زهقانة من كتر أكل الجمبري الجامبو ف بيت بابّااااا.. واتنهّدي جامد وقولي.. برضه..؟؟؟ وتروحي قاطعة راس الجمبريّاية.. بالشوكة.. أنا ف عرضك إنسي المصمصة دلوقتي 




8 البطاطس سواء مسلوقة أو محمرة.. أوعي تهرسيها وتدبيها على الرز وتدّي ...لا..لآ...لآ...بالشوكة حتة حتة وإنت زي ما تكوني هاتعيطي من كتر ما البطاطس صعبانة عليكي 




9 الفاكهة.. لو الفاكهة فيها بذر.. طلعيه من بؤك بالراحة وحطيه في إيدك وهي مقفولة.. وبعدين في طفاية السجاير اللي ع الترابيزة أوعي ياحبيبتي من نظام التفتفة للبذر.. إنسي 


10 ولما تخلّصي أكل تحطي إيدك على بطنك.. -اللي عصافيرها بتصوصو من العينات اللي كلتيها-.. وتقولي له مش ممكن.. أنا عمري ما اتفجعت كدة.. أنا قدامي أسبوع.. هابطّل أكل فيه وبعدين تمسكي الفوطة اللي دايمًا موجودة على التربيزة من غير لزمة.. وتبوسيها.. آل يعني بتمسحي بؤّك وبعدين تستأذني منه لإصلاح ماكياجك.. وتخشي التواليت وتطلعي من شنطة إيديك.. لفة الفول والطعمية اللي جايباها معاكي.. وبالهنا والشفااااااااااااا 


:download:

تابعوا لو حبيتم 
:download:


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

علشان ربنا يتمم بخير 
احمممممممممممممم

:download:

هناك بعض الأفكار التي تساعد علي بقاء والعلاقات الخاصة بشكل قوي واستمرارها:


- الشعور بالاستقلال: يحتاج كل فرد منا أن يشعر بحريته ويستمتع بقدر جيد من هذه الحرية. لذلك يجب أن تعطي شريكك في الحياة هذا القدر من الحرية ومساندته لتحقيق أهدافه وطموحاته في الحياة واحترام احتياجه إلي الشعور بالخصوصية في بعض الأوقات.

- التحكم: إدراك أن مفهوم العلاقة هي مشاركة بين شخصين متساوين في الحقوق، بدلاً من محاولة الإصرار علي بناء علاقة لمحاولة التحكم وفرض السيطرة أو محاولة تتغير شخصية الطرف الآخر للاعتقاد بأنها سوف تتناسب أكثر مع شخصيتك.

- الالتزام: بقاء العلاقة بين الطرفين في مستوي عالٍ من التفاهم والمحاولة بإصرار على ذلك من أجل بقاء العلاقة ناجحة. إسمح لنفسك بقبول تأثير الطرف الآخر عليك، إذا شعرت أنه سوف يكون تأثير إيجابي.

- الاتصال: الاستمتاع بقضاء وقت كافٍ مع شريكك. تعلم كيف تدرك وتشعر بمشاعره وأحاسيسه. كن علي استعداد للتكيف معه وتغيير الجوانب السلبية في شخصيتك مثلما يحاول الطرف الآخر.

- الشعور بالمسؤولية: يجب القيام بمناقشة المسؤوليات المشتركة بينكم لبناء مشاركة حقيقية والمبادرة بتقديم الجانب الخاص بك أولاً.

- الحوار: بناء الحوار مع الطرف الآخر من أهم سمات نجاح العلاقة. إستخدم ألفاظ جذابة ورقيقة في التعامل مع الطرف الآخر، صف له مشاعرك وطموحك وأحاسيسك واحتياجك لمشاركته لك في هذه الأحلام وتشجيعه للقيام بنفس الشيء معك. البحث عن المواضيع ذات الاهتمام المشترك بينكم.

- الاتفاق: يجب مناقشة الأشياء الهامة في حياتك مع الطرف الآخر قبل اتخاذ قرارات بشأنها، وكن مستعد لتقديم بعض التنازلات للطرف الأخر وتقبل فكرة قابلية عدم الاتفاق علي بعض الأشياء.

- السيطرة علي الخلافات: تعلم كيف تتفهم وتتعامل مع إمكانية حدوث خلاف بينك وبين الطرف الآخر وذلك لمنع تحول الاختلاف في وجهات النظر إلي شجار.بينكم.
في هذه الحالة، قم بتغيير الموضوع، التراجع، إدخال روح الدعابة في الحوار وأخذ فرصة للهدوء.

- الجاذبية: ساعد شريكك في الشعور بأهميته في حياتك، ثقته بنفسه وبشكله العام وكيف تراه جميلاً في نظرك. إستخدم كلمات تعبر بها عن إعجابك بمظهره وشكله ومدي جاذبيته بالنسبة لك.

- العاطفة: إظهر عاطفتك وشعورك تجاه شريكك، وذلك ببقائك منتبه معه، ومراعٍ ومتفهم لمشاعره. .يحب أن يظهر هذا الاهتمام من خلال المشاعر، العاطفة والإحساس وليس عن طريق الكلام والعبارات فقط.

- الرومانسية: يجب أن يشعر شريكك دائماً بحبك له عن طريق الإحساس والكلام معاَ. قل له أنك تحبه. تذكروا واحتفلوا معاَ بالمناسبات الجميلة والخاصة بينكم مثل أعياد الميلاد والزواج.

- الجنس: العلاقة الجنسية بين الشريكين من الأشياء الهامة في الحياة لذلك يجب الاهتمام بها ومناقشة الاحتياجات الجنسية لكل طرف منكم، الأشياء التي يفضلها، متطلباته واحتياجاته.لا تخجلوا من طلب المساعدة في أي مشكلة جنسية يمكن أن تواجهكم.

منقووووووووووووووووووول

​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

انت داخل على جواز خللى بالك 
احمممممممممممم
:download:


غذاء وتعليمات لتنشيط الجسم وعلاج الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى 

دكتور حسين عزمي أخصائي أمراض القلب 
والأوعية الدموية


* الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى:
أ. يرجع الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى فى أغلب الأحيان إلى الفقر أو نقص المعلومات الغذائية السليمة، ولكن فى بعض الأحيان يرجع إلى الإصابة بالأمراض المضعفة كالدرن ومرض


البول السكرى (مرض السكر) والسرطان وسوء الهضم والإمتصاص وغيرها. 

ب. يجب فى حالات الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى أن يحصل الشخص على كمية من السعرات الحرارية تفوق احتياجاته الطبيعية اللازمة لمزاولة النشاط المعتاد، مع مراعاة أن تكون الزيادة بالتدريج على مدى أسبوع أو أسبوعين حتى لا تحدث اضطرابات هضمية. 

ج. فى حالات الضعف العام يكون الشخص أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالأمراض المعدية. 

د. إن استخدام المقويات والفيتامينات فى محاولة لعلاج حالات الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى لا يحقق الفائدة المرجوة، ومع الدخول المحدودة يمكن إنفاق نفس المال على شراء أطعمة مغذية ذات محتوى عال من السعرات الحرارية - وتساعد المقويات فقط على تحسين الشهية فى حالات الأمراض المضعفة. 

هـ. الإمتناع عن التدخين بمختلف أنواعه لما له من أثر فى تقليل الشهية للطعام وزيادة الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى. 

و. الإمتناع عن الخمور والكحوليات بمختلف أنواعها لما لها من أثر فى زيادة الضعف العام والخمول الذهنى. 

ز. ممارسة الرياضة البدنية بانتظام تساعد على زيادة الشهية للطعام وتزيد من نشاط وحيوية الجسم كما أنها تزيل الخمول الذهنى وتزيد من القوة الفكرية والجسدية - وتذكر دائما أن "العقل السليم فى الجسم السليم". 

ح. عدم الارهاق فى العمل والاستغلال السليم لأوقات الفراغ مثل القيام بالرحلات مع العائلة والأصدقاء وممارسة الهوايات - كل ذلك يفيد فى تجديد النشاط الذهنى والجسدى. 

ط. يجب ألا تقل ساعات النوم عن 6 - 8 ساعات يوميا بقدر الإمكان كما يجب عدم تغيير مواعيد النوم الطبيعية مثل النوم صباحا والسهر طوال الليل. 

ي. من الأغذية التى تساعد على تنشيط الجسم وعلاج الخمول الذهنى: 

1. يضاف ملعقة من زيت حبة البركة (الحبة السوداء) على كوب من عصير البرتقال (غير السكرى) " أبو سرة " أو "البلدى" .. ويشرب صباحاً على الريق لمدة أسبوعين .. يفيد ذلك لتنشيط الجسم وعودة الذهن إلى نشاطه المعتاد. 

2. التمر سريع التأثير فى تنشيط الجسم ويتم تناوله صباحا مع كوب من الحليب. 

3. الخل: تناول ملعقتين صغيرتين من الخل فى كوب ماء عند كل وجبة طعام يؤدى إلى تحسن الصحة والعافية.

4. نخالة القمح (الردة): إضافة 1 جم من مسحوق نخالة القمح (الردة) إلى كل وجبة من الطعام يوميا لها فائدة ثمينة فى إعطاء الجسم الحيوية والنشاط وحفظه من الأمراض. 

5. الشعير: مفيد لحالات الضعف العام وبطء النمو عند الأطفال، ويستعمل لذلك مغلى الشعير .. ويتم تحضيره بغلى 30 - 50 جم من الشعير فى لتر ماء لمدة 30 دقيقة، ثم يصفى ويؤخذ شراباً مغذياً. 

6. شراب النعناع يبعث القوة فى الجسم. 

7. مغلى الحلبة مفيد لحالات ضعف البنية. 

8. الكراث (الكرات) منشط للجسم ويساعد على بناء الأنسجة الحية. 

9. الكرنب (الملفوف) يمتاز بقدرته على تطهير أنسجة الجسم وتقويتها. 

10. البسلة الخضراء الطازجة مفيدة جدا لتقوية الجسم وتنشيطه. 

11. شراب التفاح الخالى من الكحول مفيد جداً لحالات الضعف العام. 

12. عصير الفراولة مقو ويساعد على بناء الأنسجة. 

13. التين: تعطى ثمار التين الطازجة والجافة خاصة للرياضيين والأطفال لتقويتهم وتنشيطهم. 

14. المشمش فاكهة ذات قيمة غذائية وطبية عظيمة وهو مغذ ومنشط يزيد من القوة الدفاعية للجسم وينشط نمو الأطفال ويفيد المصابين بضعف فى قواهم الجسدية والفكرية.



منقووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

 *ازاى تحسس خطيبتك بحبك ... درس خصوصى* 

:download:











1- *أحترامك ليها *:


سواء قدامها او و هى مش موجوده الاحترام ده حاجات كتيره اوووووووى 
ياعنى مثلا احترمها فى مشاعرها لقات واحده هى مش بطقها مش تروح واقف معاها قدام عنيها و لا حتى من ورها ( متقولش اصل بخليها تغير عشان فى للحظه ديه هى هتق مش هتغير) 
و بعدان احترمها فى كلامك معاها حسسها بأنك بتيجى عندها و تعمل Stop ديه غير كل الناس



*2- ثقتك فيها و ثقتها فيك :* 


حسسها انك بتثق فيها و بتأمنلها على حياتك احكلها على الى مضيقك قولها اصل مش بعرف اتكلم غير معاكى و هكذاا و لما تحس بثقتك فيها هى هتثق فيك و تبدى تفتح قلبها و تحكى 




*3- سمعتهااااااا :*

سمعتها قدام العالم خاف عليها و على سمعتهاااا قدام اهلها فى الشارع من اصبحها متسمحش لحد ينطق نص كلمه و حتى يفكر انه يقول عليها حاجه 



*4- الصلاه :*

الصلاه بقى ديه 24 ساعه من اول ما يخطر الموضوع على بالك و قوله لو فى خير فى الموضوع كمله و حط للموضوع ده اكتر شفيع بتحبه و سلم لربنا الموضوع و بجد هيمشى حلو




*5- الكلام :*

بص يابنى اهو كل الى فات ده كله كووووووم و الكلام ده كوم تانى متحولش تخترع كلام ياعنى لو الحكايه اتهمت تقولها انتى الى ليا و مفيش غيرك و كلام الاغانى ده سيب الى فى قلببك يطلع على لسانك 



*6- المستقبل :* 

من اول ما تفهم و توافق تقولها خططك ايه لبعد كده ياعنى بعد بحبك ؟؟؟ ( هتقولى هقولها بحبك تانى لا مينفعش ) لازم تكشف كل الى فى دماغك و تقولها هتعمل ايه عشان يأما هترضى و تستحمل ياتقولك من الاول منتعلقش ببعض و هو مفيش امل



*7- الرومانسيه :* 


اولا لازم تكون زاكرتك قويه جدا و تفتكر اهم وقت فى السنه ( عيد الحب ) اهو ده اهم من عيد ميلادها و اى حاجه خليك اول واحد يقولها بس كل سنه وانتى طيبه ديه كفايه انك افتكرت تقولها و يا سلااام لو جبتلها ورده ده انت تبقى مشيت نص المشوار فى طريقك لقلبها
التاريخ التانى الى لازم تفتكره عيد ميلاده ده انت لازم تبقى اول واحد تقولها اصلا 
حاول تبقى رومانسسسسى 



*8- خاف على مستقبلها :*

ياعنى لما تبقى فى الدراسه هى حاول تشجعها عشان تذاكر حسسها بخوفك على مستقبلها و انت كمان اسبتلها انك ناجح و اقعد لمحلها يعنى مثلا اصل انا السنه ديه عايز انجح عن اى سنه عشان حد مهم فى حياتى و الكلام ده بشرط انك تحس الكلام ده بجد




















منقوووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

 *خليكم كرماء :بلاش تقلدوا هذا الموضوع*

:download:


*دعي رجل لحضور حفل زفاف في أحد الفنادق ، وعندما وصل الى باب الفندق 
وجد بابين باب مكتوب عليه خاص بأقارب العريس والآخر مكتوب عليه خاص بأقارب العروسة


فدخل من الباب المكتوب عليه أقارب العريس ، 
بعدها مشي خطوات فوجد بابين 
احدهما مكتوب عليه خاص بالسيدات والاخر مكتوب عليه خاص بالرجال ، 
فدخل من باب الرجال ومشى خطوات ، 


فوجد بابين اخرين باب مكتوب عليه لمن يحمل هدية والاخر لمن لا يحمل هدية 
وبما انه كان لا يحمل هدية دخل من باب من لايحمل هدية 


ومشى خطوات 
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


فوجد نفسه في الشارع

















منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول *


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*مميز ومفيد جدا

مجهودك جميل

الرب يباركك


شكرا

جدا
جدا

جدا​*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*








*الجلوس على حافة الكرسى: 

أنت متوترة، قلقة، لا تستطيعن جمع شتاتأفكارك، وربما تكونين غاضبهً أيضاً لأنك لا تعبرين براحة عن أفكارك وما تحسين به. 




الجلسة المسترخية:
وهي عندما تغوصين في المقعد، وهي جلسةغير رسمية، وتدل على أنك في حالة نفسية مسترخية للغاية، وربما تدل على ثقتك الزائدةبنفسك. 



التمدد أو الجلسة المنبطحة:

أنت شخصية جداً ومتفردة وذاتية فيالتعبير عن نفسك، بل وفخورة بما تقومين به، حالتك النفسية هنا تعلن أنك تحترمينشروطك التي تضعينها لنفسك في كل تعاملاتك. 


جلسة الساقين الملتفتين:
هذهالجلسة تعكس حالتك الرومانسية وربما تعيشين حالة حب، أنتي أيضاً تفكرين وتتعاملينباحساسك أكثر من استخدامك لقدراتك الذهنية. 


جلسة الظهر المستقيم:
أنتحاسمة، دقيقة الملاحظة، يمكنك أن تقدمي تضحيات مختلفة شرط أن يعترف من حولك بمزاياكهذه. 


الجلسة المائلة:
هذه الجلسة تفضح حبك للمغامرة والتحدي وخوضالأخطار، لا ترضين بالسهل وتحبين التفوق دائماً. 


جلسة الساقين المتعاكستين:
في حالة شك وكأنك مستعدة لإعادة اكتشاف الأشياء من حولك، حساسةأيضاً ومتأهبة لقول الكلمة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب. 


جلسة القدمين الثابتتين:
إذا جلست و قدماك ثابتتان بشكل مستقيم وصلب فوق الأرض فأنت صاحبةشخصية مستقلة، وتشعرين في هذه الجلسة بأنك عمليه ومنظمة. 


جلسة القدمين المتباعدتين:
إذا أخذت هذه الجلسة وجعلتي ظهر الكرسي للأمام وامتطيتي مقعدهاوكأنك تمتطين حصاناً فهذا يعكس قوتك وسيطرتك ورغبتك القوية في الهيمنة.


جلسةالساقين المرتدتين:
وهي عندما تحركين ساقيك بشيءٍ من التوتر و العنف أو تبدل منحركتهما بين لحظةٍ وأخرى، وهي تدل على انك عمليه ومكا فحه وصاحبة مشاريع مستمره




منقوووووووووووووووووول*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بتحب خطيبتك كدة 


:download:


كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى.... 

اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بمرض الحب 

عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ .. 


عندما يزداد خفقان قلبك لرؤية أو تذكر إنسان ما.. 

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف .. 


عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة .. 


عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك.. 


عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية .. 


عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض .. 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما .. 


عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب .. 


حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني .. 


حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب .. 


حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه .. 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء .. 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا .. 

فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق فهل شعرت يوما بذلك !!.


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1280x911 الابعاد 309KB.





أغذية تؤثر على المزاج 

الكربوهيدرات المعقدة : البقول والحبوب الكاملة والفواكه تؤدي الى الاسترخاء .
• المشروبات الغازية والحلوى تؤدي الى الاستثارة .
• أغذية السعادة : الشوكولاتة واللبن والدجاج والموز والأوراق الخضراء فهي تحتوي الى التربتوفان.
• أغذية الحزن : الأغذية المحتوية على دهون أو سكريات كثيرة.



أغذية التفكير 


• لبناء المخ :الهليون والأفوكادو والموز واللحوم والخميرة والبروكلي والأرز الأسمر وكرنب (ملفوف) بروسل. وأيضا الكانتالوب والجبن والدجاج والبيض وزيت بذر الكتان والبقول واللبن والشوفان والبرتقال وزبدة الفول السوداني والبسلة والبطاطس والخس ، يضاف الى ذلك سمك السلمون وفول الصويا والسبانج والتونة والديك الرومي وجنين القمح والزبادي .




• لهدم المخ : الكحول والأغذية الصناعية والملونات الصناعية والكولا وشراب الذرة و المشروبات ذات المحتوى السكري العالي والزيوت المهدرجة (السمن النباتي) والنيكوتين وتناول الطعام الزائد والخبز الأبيض .





منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*اجمل حاجة فى الحب هى الصراحة*​


أجمل ما في الحب الصراحة مهما كانت قاسيه لأنها حبات اللؤلؤ التي تزين بها الذكريات .​




· الحب الذي نخاف الإعلان عنه يجب إنهاؤه فورا .





​
· أحيانا تصبح الغيرة إثبات للملكية وليست دليل على الحب
· 
· إذا اختفي العتاب بين المحبين كان إيذانا بهروب الحب من القلب .​


الحب العلاج السحري الوحيد للقضاء علي الملل .​


· في الحب لحظات سعادة تمحو مرارة العمر كله .​

· القلوب التي تعودت أن تبيع من الصعب أن تشتري .​

· أقصي عقاب للقلب تمسكنا بالحب عندما يموت .​


· الحب ليس لقاء عيون ولكن النظر فى اتجاه واحد .​

· عجبا لقلب يعرف اليأس رغم أن الشمس تشرق كل يوم .​


· الأشياء العظيمة نعرف قيمتها بعد أن نفقدها .​

· يسقط من حسابنا من يسخر من أحزاننا .​

· الحب فى حياه البعض مثل معجون الأسنان للحماية من أحزان القلب .​


· كلمات المنافقين المعسولة خناجر ترد لقلوبهم إذا أقنعناهم بتصديقها .​


· البعض حينما يرتكب خطا يحاول إيهام الآخرين بأنهم مخطئون .​


· أول شييُ يفكر فيه الرجل عندما يحب أن يمنح تلك المرأة أسمه .​

· الرجولة ليست صفه في بطاقتك الشخصية ولكن هي القدرة على العطاء المستمر .​


· يعيش الرجل حرا طليقا فى المساحة التي حددتها له زوجته .​


· أول خطوات انسحاب الرجل من حياه المرأة تذمره الشديد من خوفها عليه .​


يكشف الرجل عيوب المرأة التي يحبها تمهيدا لدخول امرأة أخرى يخفي عيوبها .​


· الزواج هو السجن الوحيد الذى يدفع الرجل أمواله ليدخله​


· ثلاثة أشياء تخفيها المرأة عن الجميع سنها وأحلامها التي لم تتحقق ومرتب زوجها .​


· أرق النساء طبعا أكثرهن شراسة إذا أهينت أنوثتها .​

· داخل قلب المرأة مساحة للغفران تغلقها إذا أصبحت سبب عبوديتها .​


· المرأة وتر يعزف من خلاله الرجل لحنا للسعادة أو للأحزان .​


· النساء كالزهور بعضهم للتزين وأخريات يصنعنا من عطائهن عسلا .​

· اغسل قلبك كل يوم بابتسامه صافيه تمنحها لمن جرحك .​


· من السهل على الإنسان أن يضحي ولكن من الصعب جدا أن يجد الإنسان الذى يستحق أن نضحي من اجله​

*منقول*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*نقترح على كل خطيبين ان يجيبا على هذه الاسئلة في لقاء التعارف بينهما وقد جربت هذه الاسئلة وكانت لها نتائج ايجابيه وناجحه في الزواج . 


1- ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟
إن لكل إنسان أمنية في حياته يسعى لتحقيقها سواءً في المجال الاجتماعي أو الديني أو الأسري أو العلمي وغيره ،ومن المهم 
في بداية التعارف بين الخاطب والمخطوبة أن تكون الرؤية المستقبلية للطرفين واضحة. وكلما كانت الرؤية واضحة كلما 
قل الخلاف بين الزوجين في المستقبل.

2-ما هو تصورك لمفهوم الزواج؟
إن هذا السؤال من الأسئلة المهمة بين الطرفين ،وذلك حتى يتعارف الطرفان على بعضهما أكثر، تقول إحدى
المتزوجات: فوجئت عندما عرفت أن مفهوم الزواج عند زوجي هو مجرد تحقيق رغباته الجنسية فقط ، وأما أنا
فلا احترام لي ولا تقدير وكل المسئوليات ملقاة علي.
ويقول الزوج : كم فوجئت عندما علمت أن مفهوم الزواج عند زوجتي أنة من أجل الأبناء وأنا معها في مشاكل دائمة
وإلي الآن لم يرزقنا الله الولد . فمعرفة مفهوم الزواج عند الطرفين والحوار حوله من الأمور التي تساعد على 
الاستقرار الأسري مستقبلاً.

3-ما هي الصفات التي تحب أن تراها في شريك حياتك؟
جميل أن يتحدث الإنسان عن مشاعره وما يحب وما يكره وأجمل من ذلك كله أن يكون مثل هذا الحوار قبل الزواج
بين الخاطب والمخطوبة ، حتى يستطيع كل طرف أن يحكم على الطرف الآخر إذا كان يناسبه من عدمه. ونقصد
بالمحبوبات والمكروهات إلى النفس من السلوك والاخلاقيات والأساليب والمطعومات والهوايات وغيرها

4-هل تر من الضروري إنجاب الطفل في أول سنة من الزواج؟
لعل البعض يعتقد أن هذا السؤال غير مهم ، ولكن كم من حالة تفكك وانفصال حصلت بين الأزواج بسبب هذا الموضوع 
وخصوصاً إذا بدأ أهل الزوج أو الزوجة يضغطون على الزوجين في موضوع الإنجاب ، ولكن على الزوجين ان يتفقا
فيما بينهما على هذا الموضوع. وأن لا يكون سبباً من أسباب المشاكل الزوجية في المستقبل ، ونحن لم نققل أن الأفضل 
الإنجاب في أول سنة أو التأخير وإنما نترك هذه المسألة لاتفاق الخطيبين.

5-هل تعاني من أي مشاكل صحية ؟ أو عيوب خلقية؟
لا شك أن معرفة الأمراض التي يعاني منها الطرف الأخر لا قدر الله تؤثر في قرار الاختيار الزواجي بل إن إخفاء 
المرض على الطرف الأخر يعتبر من الغش في العقد فلا بد أن يكون ذلك واضحاً بين الطرفين سواًكان به عاهة 
مستديمة أو برص في أماكن خفية من جسدة أو مرض السكر أو غيرها من الأمراض أو العيوب التي يعاني منها المقبل على الزواج.

6-هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟
إن العلاقات الاجتماعية هي أبرز ما يميز الإنسان ، ومهم أن يكون الإنسان اجتماعي الطبع يألف ويؤلف ، يحب ويحب
ومهم عند التعارف أن يتعرف على الطرف الأخر من الناحية الاجتماعية كمعرفة أصدقائه وقوة علاقته بهم. وهل هو من 
النوع الاجتماعي أو الانطوائي.

7-كيف هي علاقتك بوالديك؟(إخوانك ، أخواتك ، أرحامك).
إن معرفة علاقة الخاطب أو المخطوبة بوالديه وأهله أمر في غاية الأهمية وذلك لأنة كما يقال إن الزواج ليس عقداً
بين طرفين فقط وإنما هو عقد بين عائلتين فالزوج لن يعيش مع زوجته بمفرده منقطعاً عن العالم من حوله ، وإنما سيعيشان
معاً وكلما كانت العلاقة بالوالدين بالوالدين حسنة كلما بارك الله في هذا الزواج ، وكتب لهذه العائلة التوفيق.

8-بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.
كلما ازداد التعرف على الطرف الأخر كلما كان القرار بالاختيار سهلا و ميسراً ، وإن معرفة ما يحب الإنسان 
عملة في وقت فراغه دليل على شخصيته ومعيار لطموحه وأهدافه في الحياة ونظرته لمستقبله وشخصيته.

9-هل لك نشاط خيري أو تطوعي ؟
كلما كانت علاقة الشخص بربه قوية كلما كان مأمون الجانب ويفضل أن تكون الفتاة أو الفتى يقتطعا جزءاً من وقتهما للعمل 
الخيري التطوعي وذلك من خلال تقديم عمل انمائي أو مساعدة أو حضور مجالس الخير والاستفادة منها فإن هذا النشاط مما 
يجدد الحياة الزوجية ويقوي العلاقة بينهما لأنهما يسعيان في هذه الدنيا من أجل هدف واحد وهو مرضاة الرب.

10-ما رأيك لو تدخلت والدتي أو والدتك في حياتنا الشخصية؟
إن هذا السؤال ينبغي أن يطرحة المقبل على الخطوبة وذلك ليتعرف كل واحد منهما على الأخر في هذا الجانب ومدى حساسيته عنده فيتفقا إذا اختلفا في وجهة النظر على سياسة في التعامل بينهما وطريقه في حل الخلاف لو حصل تدخل من الوالد أو الوالدة أو حتى الجدة في علاقتهما الخاصة.*




منقول​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

خللى بالك قبل ما تبدا حياتك الجديدة

 لو 

* لو معاك فلوس الدنيا ..... ما تقدرش* 

لو معاك فلوس الدنيا كلها ...... فى حاجات كتير ما تقدرش تشريها ؟؟ 

لو معاك فلوس الدنيا كلها...... فى حاجات كتير ما تقدرش تشتريها هى :
تستطيع ان تشتري المنزل ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشترى الدفئ
تستطيع ان تشتري السرير ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشترى النوم
تستطيع ان تشتري الساعه ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشتري الزمن
تستطيع ان تشتري الكتاب ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشترى المعرفه
تستطيع ان تشتري المنصب ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشترى الاحترام
تستطيع ان تشتري الدواء ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشتري الصحه
تستطيع ان تشتري الدم ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشتري الحياة
تستطيع ان تشتري قلب ولكن لا تستطيع ان تشتري الحب
يارب تستفادوا من الجمل دى وتكون عجبتكم



منقووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اول زيارة للعريس

ماذا على العريس ان يفعل في اول زيارة لعروسه التي تقدم لطلب يدها , وماذا على العروس ان تفعل .. هذا هو الحال وهكذا يجب ان يكون .. 





نصائح للعريس :
1 - عليك أن تتحلي بالثقة في النفس في أول لقاء ، ويجب أن يشعر كل من حولك بذلك. 
2 - قدم نفسك بشكل محترم ، ومن الضروري مرافقة أحد من الأهل معك مع تجنب وجود الأصدقاء ، تجنباً للشك من قبل أهل العروس بعدم الجدية.
3 - كن صريح مع نفسك ولا تبدأ بالكذب ، ولا تبدأ بالسلبيات حتى لا يشعر الطرف الآخر بالصدمة والنفور، ابدأ بالإيجابيات، ولا تضخم الاشياء المتعلقة بالامكانيات ، ولكن اعرضها بصورة واضحة ومناسبة.
4 - احرص على ألا تفارق الابتسامة والبشاشة وجهك.
5- في حالة عدم شعورك بالميل في إتمام الزيجة ، لا بد من أن تصرح بذلك لأهل العروس ، بمكالمة هاتفية ، على سبيل المثال : "أنا آسف .. هناك ظروف تمنعني من إتمام هذه الزيجة".
نصائح للعروس :
1 - لا يصح مقابلة العريس خارج المنزل كالنادي ، ولكن الأصل أن يدخل الرجل البيت في أول مقابلة ليشعر بأن الأمر جدي وليست مجرد نزهة ، ولا ترخصي نفسك بدون أن تدري ، لأن بهذه الطريقة لا يشعر المتقدم للزواج بالمسؤولية , فعليك ان تكوني ثقيلة ورزينة جدا.
2 - من الأفضل معرفة كل شيء عن المتقدم للزواج من حيث الأساسيات قبل دخول البيت أو تحديد الميعاد.
3- مفضل ان تجلسي مع العريس لبضع من الوقت بغرفة منعزلة دون تدخل احد , لكي لا تشعري بالاحراج من الاهل .
4 - هناك علامات يمكنك من خلالها اكتشاف أن العريس لن يتخذ الخطوة المقبلة ، مثلاً الحديث فى موضوعات عامة ، ينظر إلى سقف الغرفة ، يتجنب الحديث عن بعض الأمور الجدية المتعلقة بمستقبله ، ويتهرب من ذكر بعض التفاصيل .
5- تأكدي من أنه لا يوجد ما يسمي بالحب قبل الزواج ، ولكنه في الحقيقة الأمر لا يتعدي مجرد إعجاب تتوهم من خلاله بعض البنات بأن هذا هو "الحب" ، هذا المسمس (الحب) لا يأتي إلا بعد أن يحتك كل طرف بالآخر بعد الزواج.
أثناء اتخاذ القرار ينصح الخبراء بعدم الانخداع بالكلام المعسول والرومانسية المزيفة، وقيمي بطريقة تعتمد على العقل بمساعدة نصائح الأهل ، لأن المرأة بطبيعتها تحب أن تسمع الكلمات الرقيقة وتغمض عينيها لتفكر وتسرح في تلك الكلمات ، أما في حالة أن توجه لها نصيحة فتغمض عينها كي تنام!
لا تخدعك كلمة "بحبك"
إتمام الخطوبة والرومانسية الشديدة التى تشعر بها المرأة ليست شرطاً لإتمام الزواج ، لأن هذه الفترة ما هي إلا للتعارف قد تنجح أو تفشل ، لذا يشير يشير خبراء علم النفس أن كلمة "أحبكِ" ليست شرطاً لسعادة زوجية مستقبلية ، وإذا كانت الكلمات هي الوحيدة التي يهمس بها في لحظات العاطفة ، فتأكدي أنها عديمة الجدوى وإنها لا تعني الكثير إذا لم يرافقها بعض الأمور:
- يجب أن يتفقد الخطيبان كل منهما الآخر ويلتقيا بانتظام .
- اعملا على تخطيط المستقبل سوياً . 
- العلاقة الناجحة تجعل الخطيبان يشعران بالرضا في كافة الأوقات.
- تبادلا الهدايا مهما كانت بسيطة ، واعملا دوما على الاتصال بعائلة الشريك الآخر.
- يجب الحرص مناقشة الأمور المالية ، ومن الضرورى مناقشة إنجاب الأطفال مستقبلا.
- قوما بحماية علاقتكما من الأصدقاء والعائلة ممن لا يعرفون أحد الطرفين ، حتى لا يكون الطرف الثالث حجر عثرة أمام مستقبلهما ، واغفلا آراء الفضوليين ممن لا يهتمون بأمركما.
- يجب أن يكون الشريكان حريصين على إدخال الحب الجديد إلى عائلتيهما ، فكل واحد في هذه العائلات له آراءه الخاصة. 





منقوووووووووول


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*بجد موضوع جميل زيك يا قمر*
*شكرا لتعبك*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

* تقاليع الزواج:
كثيراً من العادات والتقاليد تملأ حياتنا اليومية إلي جانب بعض "التقاليع" وقد يكون الفارق بينهما ضئيلاًً للغاية إلا أن الأخيرة قد ترتبط ببعض السلوك الغريب أو الملفت للنظر وليس بالضرورة أن يكون منافياً للأخلاق. 


- وأكثرالأمثلة شيوعاً لانتشار"التقاليع" هو الزواج، ويكون مغزاها في غالب الأمر تحقيق الخير والسعادة لكلا العروسين:

1- ترك بوكيه الورد:
جرت العادة علي أن العروس في نهاية حفل عرسها تترك بوكيه الورد للفتاة التى لم تتزوج وذلك عن طريق الزحام بين الفتيات المدعوات من الأقارب والأصدقاء لالتقاط البوكيه بعد رمي العروس له والتي تفوز به ستكون التالية في الزواج. 
وأصل بداية هذه التقليعة فرنسا، حيث جرت العادة علي أخذ أي شئ من ملابس العريس أو العروس تيمناًً بها وأنها تجلب الحظ لمقتنيها إلي درجة أن المدعوين كانوا يقومون بقطع جزء من فستان العروس لاعتقادهم بأنهم سيشاركونها في الحظ أو النصيب الخير الذي لحق بها ليعم عليهم. ومن أجل الحفاظ علي فستان العروس، اخترعت بعض التقاليع الجديدة مثل رمي أي شئ من مقتنياتها لإرضاء المدعوين. 
والذي يترجم الآن في صورة "بوكيه الورد" أو رباط جوربها في بعض البلدان الأخرى مثل بريطانيا حيث من السائد هناك أن ترتدي ليلة عرسها جورباًً شفافاًً به رباط لإعطائه بعد ذلك لصاحبة النصيب. 

2- خاتم الزواج (الدبلة): 
ارتداء خاتم الزواج يرجع إلي العهد الروماني القديم، ويرمز هذا الخاتم إلي اتحاد الرجل والمرأة سوياًً إلي الأبد، حيث يمثل شكل هذا الخاتم الأبدية حيث أنه في شكل حلقة مفرغة لا نهاية لها. 
أما ارتدائه في البنصر في اليد اليسرى يعتبر عادة موجودة منذ قديم الأزل حيث يعتقد الكثير من الأشخاص أنه يمتد في هذا الإصبع الوريد أو العصب الذي يتصل بالقلب مباشرة وبالتالي يدوم الارتباط ويبقي الحب الذي يستقر في مكانه الأوحد ألا وهو القلب.

3- رمي الأرز:
ثم جاءت عادات وتقاليع أخرى تحمل في طياتها أجمل المعاني رمي الأرز فبعد انتهاء مراسم الزواج يقوم الضيوف برمي الأرز علي كلا من العريس والعروس كرمزاً للخصوبة والسعادة والحياة الأبدية وتمني الذرية الصالحة للعروسين. 

4- معتقدات أخرى: 
وكتفاؤلاً من الزوجين بهذا اليوم السعيد، يلجأ بعض الأزواج إلى اتباع بعض التقاليع اعتقاداًً منهما أنها تجلب الحظ السعيد لكي يعيشا حياة هانئة طيلة عمرهما. فنجد أن البعض منهم يحرص علي ارتداء شئ قديم، أو جديد أوحتى مقترض من الغير كرمز لجلب الحظ السعيد، كل حسب رغبته وقد يلجأ البعض إلي ارتداء شئ أزرق (وهو أكثر شيء شائع في الاستخدام بحجة أنه يمنع الحسد). 
ومن المعتقدات الأخرى التى تجلب سوء الحظ هو رؤية العريس لعروسه في يوم الزفاف قبل إتمام مراسمه ...

وكل هذه مجرد تقاليع ليس لها أساس من الصحة، لأن التوفيق يأتي من فهم كل طرف للآخر وهي مجرد عادات لذيذة نتبعها من أجل إضفاء سمات خاصة لهذه المناسبة الجميلة.

- عادات ورموز الزواج:

إذا كنت / كنتِ علي وشك الزواج فلم لا تستمع أو تستمعين إلي بعضاً من العادات المتبعة عند شعوب العالم والتي قد لا يفهم المغزى وراء التمسك بها، لكنها لذيذة وبسيطة في نفس الوقت وتسمى (تقاليع جواز).

* تفسير رموز وعادات الزواج :
- هناك أشياء إذا رأتها العروس في يوم زفافها تجلب لها الحظ والسعادة طيلة حياتها الزوجية ، والبعض الآخر يجلب لها عدم التوفيق .
1- الأشياء التي تبعث علي التفاؤل عند رؤيتها :
أ- الحيوانات التالية :
• الماعز .
• الحمام .
• العنكبوت .
• القط الأسود .
ب- أو الأشخاص التالية :
• رجل شرطة .
• رجل دين .
• طبيب .
• شخص كفيف .

2- الأشياء التي تبعث علي التشاؤم عند رؤيتها :
أ- الحيوانات التالية :
• خنزير .
• سماع صياح الديك بعد بزوغ الشمس في صباح يوم الزفاف .
ب- أو رؤية :
• جنازة .
- ومن بعض الاعتقادات السائدة أن العروس التي تريد الهيمنة ويكون لها القرار في الحياة الزوجية عليها بأن تسبق الزوج في شراء أي شيء جديد للمنزل بعد الزواج مباشرة ، وأفضل طريقة لضمان ذلك هو شراء "دبوس" من وصيفة الشرف الرئيسية لزفافها بعد الانتهاء من مراسم الزواج .
- فستان الزفاف الذي يمثل الفرحة الكبري للعروس تتعدد أشكاله وتصميماته وحتى ألوانه التي لكل لون منها معني ، وإذا لم تقم العروس بإلقاء كل دبوس بعد خلعها للفستان و "الطرحة" سيكون ذلك إشارة تبعث علي التشاؤم .

* فساتين وألوان :
- الأبيض ← اختيارك صحيح لشريك حياتك .
- الأزرق ← محبوبك صادق .
- القرنفلي ← ثروتك ستتعرض للضياع .
- الأخضر ← انشغالك بكثير من الأمور بعد الزواج .
- الأحمر ← عدم رضائك عن الزيجة ، وتتمنين التخلص من الحياة .
- الأصفر ← خجولة من زوجك .
- البني ← ستعيشين في مكان بعيد عن أسرتك .
- الرمادي ← ستعيشين في مكان بعيد .
- الأسود ← تتمنين العودة لحياتك ما قبل الزواج .

- ليس من التفاؤل في شيء إذا رأي العريس فستان العروس قبل يوم الزفاف ، ومن الأفضل والذي يبعث علي التفاؤل أكثر وأكثر هو عدم النظر إليه حتي يتسلم يد العروس أثناء مراسم الاحتفال .

* معاني أيام الأسبوع في الزفاف :
السبت ← تشاؤم .
الاثنين ← صحة .
الثلاثاء ← ثراء .
الاربعاء ← أفضل الأيام والخيارات .
الخميس ← عدم التوافق ووجود خلافات .
الجمعة ← خسارة .
- بكاء العروس أو طفل أثناء مراسم الزواج يبعث علي التفاؤل .
- إعطاء العريس أول شخص يراه عملة معدنية أثناء مراسم الزفاف مدعاة للتفاؤل أيضاً.

* معاني أشهر السنة في الزفاف :
• بداية السنة الجديدة ← الزوج محب وطيب القلب وصادق .
• فبراير ← مصير تعس .
• مارس ← حياة مليئة بالفرح والحزن سوياً .
• أبريل ← حياة هنيئة .
• مايو ← حياة مليئة بالندم والأسي .
• يونيو ← حياة رقيقة مرفهة (شهر عسل أبدي) .
• يوليو ← حياة مليئة بالكد والشقاء .
• أغسطس ← حياة متجددة ومتغيرة .
• سبتمبر ← حياة ثرية .
• أكتوبر ← حب .
• نوفمبر ← سعادة .
• ديسمبر ← انتهاء الحب سريعاً .

* معاني الزهور في الزفاف :
- حمل العروس لباقة زهور في يدها تمتد جذورها إلي العصور القديمة وهو ليس شيئاً حديثاً ، 
حيث كان من المعتقد أن رائحة الزهور أو أي نوع من الأعشاب يضاف لباقة الورد تطرد 
رائحتها الأرواح الشريرة والحظ السيء والمرض ، كما أنها أصدق دليل للتعبير عن الحب .

* معاني الزهور :
• الكاميليا ← عرفان بالجميل وامتنان .
• اللبلاب ← إخلاص أبدي .
• الليلاك (الأبيض) ← براءة .
• الياسمين ← ود .
• البنفسج ← إخلاص .
• تيوليب ← حب .
• الروزماري ← تذكر .
• ورد (أحمر) ← حب .
• ورد (أصفر) ← صداقة .
• ورد خوخي ← تواضع .
• ورد قرنفلي داكن ← امتنان .
• ورد قرنفلي فاتح ← رقة .
• ورد برتقالي ← افتتان .
• ورد أبيض ← براءة .
• زهرة البرتقال ← نقاء وعذرية .
• زهرة الخوخ ← افتتان .
• زهرة التفاح ← تفاؤل .
• زهرة الليمون ← إخلاص في الحب .
• القرنفل الأحمر الفاتح ← افتتان وحب .
• بخور مريم ← تواضع وخجل .
• السرخس ← افتتان وإخلاص .
• السوسن ← دفء المشاعر .
• السفرجل ← حب .
• الزنبق ← عظمة .

* عادات متنوعة :
تجد البعض منها تشترك معظم بلدان العالم فيها ، والبعض الآخر يقتصر علي بلاد محدودة .
هناك مقولة سائدة ترجع إلي العصر الفيكتوري " شيء قديم ... شيء جديد ...شيء مقترض ... شيء أزرق ... ستة بنسات في حذائها " 
ولكل من هذه الجمل مغزي ومعني :
1- شيء قديم : يمثل الاتصال بماضي العروس وعائلتها مثل ارتدائها لقطعة من حلي الأم أو الجدة أو أياً من ملابسهن .
2- شيء جديد : يمثل الحظ والنجاح في الحياة الجديدة التي سيخوضها العريس وعروسه ، ويقع الاختيار هنا علي فستان الزفاف 
3- شيء مقترض : يذكر العروس دائماً بأصدقائها وعائلتها وأنها ستجدهم من حولها أثناء الحاجة إليهم ، ومن الممكن أن يكون الشيء المقترض منديل أو قطعة حلي .
4- شيء أزرق : يرمز إلي الإخلاص والانتماء والنقاء ، وغالباً ما يكون رباط جورب العروس بهذا اللون .
5- ستة بنسات في حذائها : التمني للعروس بالثراء المعنوي والمالي .

- هدايا الأصدقاء للعروسين حلت محل الفاكهة وتعني الخصوبة .
- تغطية وجه العروس "بالطرحة" ، لمنع الحسد عن العروس وطرد أي شر عنها . وهناك تفسير آخر أنه لا يتم التصريح عن شكل العروس لعريسها حتى تمام الزيجة خوفاً من التراجع .
- قذف بوكيه الورد الذي تمسكه العروس أثناء زفافها لضيوفها للتنبؤ بمن سيأتي عليه الدور في الزواج .
- إلقاء الورود أو قصاصات الورق الملون التي حلت محل الأرز أو الحبوب للتيمن بالخصوبة للعروس والعريس .
- وقوف العريس أو جلوسه ناحية الذراع الأيسر للعروس خلال مراسم الزواج لكي تظل ذراع السيف خالية للدفاع عن عروسه ممن كانوا يرغبون الزواج بها أو النيل منها .
- حمل العروس علي "عتبة" المنزل قبل الدخول إليه لأول مرة سوياً يحميها من أي شرور من المحتمل أن تكون موجودة في بيتها الجديد .
- أما إعطاء الضيوف أشياء بسيطة للتذكرة أثناء حفل الزفاف للتعبير عن الصحة ، الثراء، الخصوبة ، السعادة ، العمر المديد لهم


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

شكرا ليك مايكل

بس الفقرة الاولى دى عن اصول الطعام

تتقال للرجالة مش للستات

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

كلمة فى قلبى لكل مخطوبة 
لاترهقى اهلك بتكلفة ما يمكنك تقليلة 
بالنسبة لفستان الخطوبة 
يا ريت تكونى عملية 
لو هتلبسى حاجة واوووووووووو
ممكن تاجريها 
لانها ليلة وستتركيها 
انما لو انت مخطوبة ذكية 
احمممممممممممم
اختارى سوارية شيك جدا 
يصلح لارتدائك لة فى اى مناسبة مع خطيبك 
وان شاء اللة زوجك قريبا 

لى بس ملحوظة 
قبل ما انزل لك احدث التصميمات  فى الفساتين 

يعنى يوجد بليروة رقيق غاية فى الاناقة يكمل جمالك بالحشمة التى تليق ببنت الملك المسيح 

فليس السوارية معناة التعرى 
رجاء 
الا تكون اى موديل خارج عن اللياقة اللازمة لبنت الملك المسيح 
فولفى لة شال او الافضل بليروة شيك 
يكمل جمالك بالحشمة 


:download:
اية الرغى دة كلة 

احمممممممممممممم


:download:
احدث التصميمات يا مخطوبات 


:download:


























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

موضوع طيب ورقيق 
مرسي يااقمرة​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

المبدع ايلى صعب


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الفنان المبدع :ايلى صعب


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*


----------



## girgis2 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*موسوعة رائعة فعلاااا*

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

المبدع ايلى صعب 









غيروا اللون للرمادى او الفضى انما تصميم السوارية تحفة


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> لى رجاء عدم نقل الموضوع لان بعض الاقسام لا تفتح لى


 
الأخت العزيزة
هنالك نظام لترتيب الأقسام و المواضيع الذي تندرج فيها 
عدم إمتلاكك لصلاحيات الأقسام الآخرى لا يعني ان تُطرح المواضيع في اي مكان آخر.

لا يوجد آمامي غير حلين لك أن تختاري ما يناسبك..
يا اما تسمي لنا نقل الموضوع لقسمه الصحيح او حذفه لحفاظ حقوقك في عدم المشارك في موضوع لا تستطيعين المشاركة فيه

أتمنى أن تتفهمي التدخل هذا برحابة صدر و كونه موجه لتنظيم المنتدى و ليس لإستقصاد أشخاص.. و إن التنبيه هذا يشمل كل المواضيع التي تنتمي لأقسام آخرى.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اسفة يا روك لن اطرح موضوعات لا تخص اقسامها 
حضرتك اعمل ما تراة 
عاوز تنقلة انقلة 
تحذفة احذفة 
البيت بيتكم 
واسفة لتدعى النظام


----------



## asmicheal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> اسفة يا روك لن اطرح موضوعات لا تخص اقسامها
> حضرتك اعمل ما تراة
> عاوز تنقلة انقلة
> تحذفة احذفة
> ...


 :download:

تعدى غلطة كتابة


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا

موسوعه جميله 

انا نقلته قسم الاسره علشان تقدرى تكملى 

لان  قسم حوا للاعضاء المباركين 

الموضوع يستحق التقييم ويثبت 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



candy shop قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا​
> 
> موسوعه جميله ​
> انا نقلته قسم الاسره علشان تقدرى تكملى ​
> ...


 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

:download:








:download:
اول مرة فى منتدى الكنيسة 
احس انى ممتنة فعلا لحد 
شكرا ليكى استاذة كاندى حضرتك فعلا
 كاندى وسويت وعسل كمان 
فعلا حسستينى ان القوانين من اجل الانسان وليس العكس 
وفعلا لسة عندى تكملة للموضوعين المخطوبين والعروسة 
لكن شكرا لسعة صدرك واتساع عقلك 
اللذان يدفعانى لبذل مزيد الجهد 

ولم ار الموضوع الا الان لانى افتكرتكم حذفتوة ​


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اولا ميرسى جداااااااااااااا على الورد لانى بحبه اوى وميرسى لزوقك

ثانيا  على كلامك الجميل وعايزه اقولك اننا كلنا اسره واحده 

الموضوع جميل مش ممكن احذفه وابعدين انتى منزله موسوعات لمواضيع مختلفه جميله 

مجهود جميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

نتكلم شوية فى الشبكة 

احمممممم
ياريت ما تضغطوش على الشباب 
الدنيا مقفولة مش ناقصة 
وفية اتجاة لتقليد الاشكال الحقيقية التالية 
فاللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللصو 
ويا ستى 
هيبقى يجيب لك اللى نفسك فية بعدين 


:download:

الالماس 

كيف تختارى خاتم الخطوبه !!! 

الدبلة هى عنوان الارتباط هى رمز الحب والمشاعر، رمز الوعود والعهود التى تربط بينكم، الدبلة ذكرى تسجل تاريخ ارتباطكم الذى سيستمر طوال العمر.
اختيار الدبلة وخاتم الخطوبة تعتبر من أهم المراحل التى تمر بها أى فتاه وسوف نساعدك ونعطيك أهم النصائح والمعلومات قبل شراء الخاتم والدبلة.


- شاركيه فى اختيارك: 


عند اختيار دبلة أو خاتم الخطوبة يجب عليك احترام رأى خطيبك قبل اختيار الخاتم، ويجب عليه أيضا احترام رأيك فيجب أن يكون كلاكما راضى عن الأختيار، وإذا فاجأك خطيبك بشراء خاتم الخطوبة فإنك بالتأكيد كنت ستفضلين اختياره بنفسك.




- تنوع الأذواق:


تتنوع الخواتم فى الأذواق والتصميمات وفى نوع الحجر الكريم المستخدم فيها، ويعتبر الألماس أكثر إقبالاً ويتنوع الألماس فى الألوان والأشكال والأحجام، وبعض العرائس يفضلن أحجار مختلفة مثل الياقوت، الزمرد، الصفير، التوباز، الذى يتنوع أيضا فى الأحجام والأشكال والخاتم يمكن أن يكون من الذهب أو البلاتين ويمكن أن يكون معدنه مطفى أو لامع ويمكن أن يكون أملس أو محفور ولا يوجد قوانين لأختيار الخاتم فقط أختارى ما يناسب ذوقك وشخصيتك..



- الدبلة: 

يمكن أختيار الدبلة أو المحبس لكى يضاهى الخاتم فالجديد فى الأسواق هو خاتم مزدوج مع الدبلة أو المحبس لنظرة متناغمة ومتناسقة، فيمكن ارتدائهم معاً ويمكنك إرتداء واحد فقط. يمكن أن تكون دبلتك تشبه دبلت خطيبك ويمكنكم أختيار دبل مختلفة تناسب ذوق كلاكما..


ذكرى دائمة


من المتعارف عليه أنك تحفرى أسم خطيبك على الدبلة وتاريخ الخطوبة أو تاريخ أول لقاء بينكم ويمكنكم كتابة الحروف الأولى من أسمائكم ، وأحدث صيحة هو أن تكتبى على الدبل كلمة حب مثل "To My Love".




طقوس جديدة لتقديم الدبلة

























يمكن حمل الدبل على وسادة حريرية وتقدمها واحدة من وصيفات الشرف أو أعز صديقاتك إلى العريس وأعز صديق للعريس يقدم الدبلة للعروس.


خواتم غير تقليدية


بعض العرائس يفضلن الخواتم الغير تقليدية، فإذا كنت عروسه غير تقليدية يمكنك أختيار ألوان مختلفة من الماس مثل الوردى، الأصفر، الأزرق، البنفسجى، والشامبانيا وهناك الكثير من الأشكال مثل المثلث والمربع والبيضاوى، وهناك طرق متنوعة لوضع الحجر وأحدث صيحة أن يكون الحجر متدلى من الخاتم فيكون كله ظاهراً..



قواعد تقييم الألماس


يقيم الألماس بمقاييس محددة وواضحة مثل النقاء، طريقة القطع، اللون والقيراط..

- القطعة: يختلف السعر حسب شكل القطعة، طريقتها، حجمها ونظافة التشطيب 


- النقاء: خلو الفص من أى شوائب، فقاقيع، كسور أو شروخ داخلية. يقيم الحجر الممتاز بـ F1، أما الحجر الردىء يقيم بـ F13 


- اللون: تتراوح الألوان من الشفاف إلى الأصفر وتقيم الألوان بترتيب الأبجدية الشفاف (D)، والأصفر (S )ويعتبر الأبيض هو الأغلى وغالباً ما يكون بأى فص شوائب صفراء أو بنية.. 


- القيراط: القيراط هو وسيلة قياس وزن الحجر، 100 نقطة تساوى قيراط واحد.


أشكال الأحجار:

- الماركيز: يكون مستطيل بزوايا حادة 
- الكمثرى: بزوايا مدببة من جهة وحادة من جهة أخرى 
- البرلنت: الحجر التقليدى " 58 زاوية داخلية تعكس الضوء بشكل كبير جداً " 
- البيضاوى: يشبه المستدير ولكنه يبدوا أكبر حجماً 
- قطعة الزمرد: مستطيلة مشطوفة الحافة والجوانب 
- شكل القلب: تنوع رومانسى لعشاق الرومنسية


منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول



































































​​​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*































































































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*معلومة منقوووووووووووولة *
*على الماشى *


*الف مبروك لكل المخطوبين*



الخواتم الذهبية 


شخصية حادة مشاعرها منطلقة عفوية حريصة على ابهار العيون وخاصة من بنات جنسها



الخواتم الفضية


تدل على البرودة والهدوء والثقة وصفاء النفس تهتم صاحبتها بالنواحي الفكرية وتنتابها مشاعر
عدم الثقة أحيانا ولكنها سرعان ما تتمالك نفسها وتعود إلى طبيعتها. 



الماس والاحجار الكريمة


إذا كان الخاتم هنا كبير الحجم غريب الشكل فإن من تحمله هي امرأة متناقضة متقلبة تميل الى القلق والمعاناة العاطفية أما إذا كان الخاتم رفيعا أو متوسطا ينسجم مع شكل الإصبع وفي مكانه المناسب فإنه يدل على شخصية خجولة متحفظة ذكية تميل الى كتمان أسرارها . 



مكان الخاتم 


ومن تفضل وضع الخاتم في إصبع معين فإنها تكشف أيضا بعض جوانب شخصيتها فإذا وضعته مثلا في... 


الإبهام 


إنه يدل على شعور عال بالذات وثقة زائدة الى حد الغرور. 


السبابة


تواضع وسعة الصدر والسماحة لدرجة التفريط في الحقوق الشخصية حتى لا يغضب منها الاخرون... بحاجة الى قدر أكبر من الثقة بالنفس والشعور بالأمان. 


الوسطى


يدل على عقلية ناضجة تعشق المثالية في السلوك والتصرف ولذلك فهي عرضة لتأنيب الضمير عند أقل هفوة لا يعجبها الانسان السطحي الذي يهتم بالمظهر دون الجوهر ولكن يعيبها محاولة فرض ارائها على الاخرين دون ان تدري. 


الخنصر


تتحمل متاعبها ومتاعب غيرها بصبر واستسلام احيانا وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالاسرة رغم اعتقادها بانها شخصية متميزة تتمتع بقدرات خاصة لا تملكها غيرها. 


البنصر


انه يدل على شخصية تتمتع بالمشاعر الرقيقة والشفافية لا تتقبل فكرة التنازل عن ارائها كلامها يحمل صيغة الامر دون ان تشعر ولكن الاخرين لا يفهمون طبيعتها الجادة والتزامها لذلك فهي بحاجة الى تعلم المرونة في التعامل ومراعاة ظروف وطبائع الاخرين. 




امرأة بلا خواتم 


اذا رفضت المرأة ارتداء الخواتم او اكتفت بدبلة الخطوبة او الزواج فان ذلك يدل على شخصية غير نمطية تحب التجديد وتكره المظاهر كما تكره النفاق والزيف تميل الى الوحدة متهمة من الاخرين بالغرور ولكنها في الحقيقة متواضعة جدا تفضل السهر مع كتاب او مجلة او فيلم هادف او برنامج ثقافي على الاشتراك في حفل يشارك فيه المشاهير والنجوم . 





خاتم في كل اصبع 


المرأة التي تهتم كثيرا بوضع الخواتم في كلتا يديها أو أصابع إحدى اليدين تكشف دون أن تدري عن شعورها بعدم الأمان وحاجتها الى الحماية حتى من نفسها وقد يعني ذلك الرغبة في اجتذاب اهتمام الاخرين ولفت انظارهم اليها أو نوعا من فقدان الثقة بالنفس والتستر وراء دفاعات نفسية ومظهرية واهية
منقول

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

































:download:​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بجد موضع جمييييييييييييل اوىى  قصدى مواضيع جميله والاجمل الاتيكت فى الاكل مع الخطيب بجد دمك خفيف موت ربنا يباركك وتقدم لنا المزيد


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

من الامور التى تدل على ذوق العروسة 
وغالبا ما تكون عليها 
مفرش السرير 
وكيفية فرشة 
اليكى اجمل مفارش السرير 


للجهاز يا جميلة 
الف مبروك ربنا يتمم بخير 

على ذوقى يا رب يعجبك

:download:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

سلسلة اكتر من رائعة بجد
والمجهود اكتر من رائع
ميرسى ليكى
متابعة معاكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حجر الزاويه (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بجد موضوع جااااااااااامد جدددددددا  ربنا يباركك

مجهود جميل واكثر من رائع


----------



## twety (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*معاكى انا كمان*
*ميرسى يا قمرة بجد بجد تعبينك معنا*
*بس اخواتك بقى لو مكنتيش تتعبيلنا هتتعبى لمين يعنى *
*ميرسى يا جميله *

*طيب وانتى هنتعبلك امتى*


----------



## asmicheal (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



twety قال:


> *معاكى انا كمان*
> *ميرسى يا قمرة بجد بجد تعبينك معنا*
> *بس اخواتك بقى لو مكنتيش تتعبيلنا هتتعبى لمين يعنى *
> *ميرسى يا جميله *
> ...


 :download:











:download:


شكرا ليكى تويتى 
انا شبعانة جواز 
وزوجى طبيب شاب  وسيم ويكبرنى ب 8 سنوات 
وكنت اتمنى يكون فارق السن بيننا اكتر 

ولانى جهزت صديقات ليا كتير 
فحبيت اشرككم معى فى ما عرفتة 
وربنا يتمم بخير لكل المخطوبين


----------



## asmicheal (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

فية موضوع رجاء تهتمى بة سواء مخطوبة او متزوجة 

العطور 
لها تاثير مكمل ورائع 

بصفة شخصية 
احب العطور القوية 
التى لها رائحة الفواكة 
خاصة المشمش 

بمصر ايفون و اوريفليم 
منزلين مجموعة عطور شيقة 
جديرة بالاقتناء فعلا 
كمان ما ساريكى اياة بالصور جربت بعضة وهم مجموعة رائعة 

اتفضلى 


:download:



هذا عطر آجنر






2 - Attraction






3 - Miracle من ماركة لانكوم رائحته رائعة ويدوم وقت طويل





​

 

4 - من شانيل 



الور سنشوال برفيوم




​

برفيوم كريستال






 


كوكو مودمازيل برفيوم





​


 


5 - Lulu Guinness








6- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






7- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





9 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

لانى لا استطيع دخول القسم الذى وضع بة موضوع العروسة 
ولانكم ستشتروا هذا الشيىء قبل الاكليل يعنى وانتى لسة مخطوبة 
فساضطر ان اضعة لكم هنا ​ 

خير خير 
اية بقى هذا الشيىء ​ 
​ 







​ 






​ 






​ 






صور شنط للعرايس جديداخر موديلات الشنط للعرايس ،شنط خاصه للعرايس 




​ 





​ 





​ 






صور شنط للعرايس جديداخر موديلات الشنط للعرايس ،شنط خاصه للعرايس 




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 






صور شنط للعرايس جديداخر موديلات الشنط للعرايس ،شنط خاصه للعرايس 




​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 
​ 
متابعين ولا زهقتم 
احممممممممممم​


----------



## asmicheal (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*اسئلة للمخطوبين حصريا *
*يجيبها قداسة البابا شنودة*


*:download:*​ 

*خطبت فتاة فاضلة . ولكني وجدت أن أمها حادة الطبع , كثيرة المشاكل ومتعبة . فهل أكمل زواجي بها, وتصبح هذه الأم المشاكسة حماتي . *


*أنا متخوف . أم لا أتزوجها , وحينئذ يتعبني ضميري , لأنه ماذنب الإبنة , إن كانت أمها هكذا ؟ فبماذا تنصحني ؟*​ 
 

*نعم ماذنب الإبنة , إن كانت أمها هكذا ؟ هل تقف الأم في طريقها , فتمنع عنها كل فرصة للزواج ؟ كثيراً ماسئلت هذا السؤال وكانت إجابتي هي : يمكنك أن تتزوج هذه الإبنة على شرطين *​​
*أنها لا تكون قد ورثت شيئاً من طباع أمها , بل تكون على العكس ساخطة على طباع هذه الأم , عن إقتناع . 2- أنها تكون ذات شخصية مستقلة , بحيث لا تتبع أمها في المستقبل , ولا تكون تحت طاعتها في أخطائها وبذلك تستطيع أن تنقذ هذه الإبنة المظلومة , بزواجك منها فلا تتركها ضحية لأم حادة الطبع كثيرة المشاكل ومتعبة *

* 


إلى أي مدي يكون التعارف في فترة الخطيبة ؟وهل خروج الخطيبين معاً حرام ؟ *


*خروجهما معاً ليس حرام بشرط أن يكون ذلك بمعرفة عائلة الخطيبة , وبشرط عدم الوقوع في أخطاء عاطفية . فترة الخطوبة هي فترة تعارف . فيها كل من الخطيبين يعرف الأخر *​*ويرى هل يمكن توافق من طبعه أم لا. ولكن كيف يمكن لهما أن يدرس كل منهما نفسية الأخر وأسلوبه وطبعه , إن لم يخرجا معاً ...! بعض العائلات تسمح لهما بالإلتقاء في البيت . وبعض العائلات يسمح بهذا الخروج في صحبة أخ أو أخت للخطيبة . ولا شك أن في هذا لوناً من التضييق لا يسمح بالتعارف الكامل . المهم في الأمر أن تكون الخطيبة حريصة على عفتها . فلا تسبب في أمور عاطفية , ربما تسبب فسخ الخطوبة فيما بعد , كما لا تعطي خطيبها فكرة حسنة عن أخلاقيتها . كما أن هذه الممارسات العاطفية لا تعطي فرصة كل منهما لدراسة الأخر ومعرفة طبعه وعقليته ونفسيته وصفاته الأخرى.. وبعد ذلك قد تنكشف الحقيقة بعد الزواج , ويحدث الخلاف , ولا يوجد علاج* 


 

*إحدى قريباتي تمت خطبتها رغم إرادتها . وذلك بالضغط عليها من أهلها.وهربت من المنزل كثيراً لهذا السبب . وفي كل مرة كنت أرجعها إلى *


*وطلب وكيل المطرانية خطابات من خطيبها ليفك الخطوبة , علماً بأنه يعمل بالخارج . والوكيل لا يريد أن يفك الخطوبة . ونخشى على هذه الإبنة من تكرار الهروب . فماذا نفعل ؟*​
 
*الخطبة ليست قيداً وليست عقداً . ولا يشترط لفكها رضاء الطرف الأخر 
هي مجرد وعد بالزواج . وفترة الخطوبة هي فترة اختبار , ليرى فيها كل طرف إن كان يستطيع أن يحيا في الزيجة طول العمر مع الطرف الأخر أم لا . هي إذن ليست قيداً عليه . إن أراد أن يفك , يمكنه ذلك . 2- وليس من حق وكيل المطرانية أن يرفض فك الخطوبة . ولا يتوقف الأمر على رضا الخطيب . كل ما في الأمر أن الخطيبة إذا طلبت فك الخطوبة , تفقد الشبكة والهدايا الثابتة غير المستهلكة . ويمكن لوكيل المطرانية أن يأخذ عليها تعهداً برد الشبكة والهدايا . أو تركهما في المطرانية كوديعة إلى أن يأخذها الخطيب عندما يرجع من الخارج . 3- كذلك فإن تأخير فك الخطوبة , تضيع فرصاً على الخطيبة في خطبة أخرى . والمعروف أن البنات ظروفهن غير الرجال في الزواج , سواء من جهة السن , أو من جهة الفرص المتاحة . فتأخير فك الخطوبة ليس من صالح الفتاة . وفيه ضرر يحيق بها , لا يجوز لرجل الدين أن يسمح به . 4- لذلك يمكن للفتاة أن تقدم شكوي إلي أسقف الأيبارشية أو إلي البطريركية . وذلك إذا أصر وكيل المطرانية على عدم فك الخطوبة . أوتقدم شكوي إلي المجلس الإكليـريكي لفك هذا النزاع . وإعطاء الفتاة الحق في أن تتزوج من تريد في حدود وصايا الرب . 5- إن الزواج لا يمكن أن يتم بالإرغام . وعدم الرضا سبب لبطلان الزواج . أي أنه يجب أن يثبت رضا الطرفين في عقد الزواج . وإذا حدث الزواج بالإرغام يمكن أن يحكم القضاء ببطلانه . فكم بالأولى الخطبة .. ولا يصح أن يعلق الفتاة , ونضيع عليها الفرص بدون وجه حق . ولا يجوز لخطيب أن يظلم خطيبته ويعلقها . وبالحرى لا يجوز لرجل الدين أن ينضم إلى مثل هذا الخطيب , ويطلب موافقته أو يشترط ذلك ... 6- أما إذا كانت بينهما مشاكل مالية , فهذه لا علاقة لها بالخطوبة ... المشاكل المالية موضوع مستقل تماماً عن موضوع الخطوبة . وتوجد طرق أخرى لحله . ومن حق الخطيب أن يرفع قضية للحصول على ماله , إذا لم تستطع الكنيسة بطرقها الروحية أن تعطيه حقوقه . وهروب الخطيبة من البيت , لا يدل على أنها السبب في هذه المشاكل . ربما تتعلق هذه المشاكل بأسرتها... 7- إن هروب الفتاة درس لكل أبوين . في عدم إرغام ابنتهما على الزواج . ليس من حقهما مطلقاً أن تطيعهما الأبنة في الزواج بمن لا تريده ولا تحبه . ولا يصح أن يرغمها أحد الأبوين إرغاماً مادياً أو أدبياً أو نفسياً أو يهدداها بمرض أحدهما , أو بضياع الأسرة أو بالعقوق . لأنه لا يجوز أن تكون الفتاة ضحية لضغط أو لتهديد الوالدين . فلو فرض وضغطت على نفسها وأطاعتها . ثم فشل الزواج وعاشت تعيسة فيه , على من تقع المسئولية في تعاستها ؟ وهل يستريح ضمير الوالدين لذلك ؟ أم أن الله يطالبهما بدم هذه الفتاة ؟ ولا يقل أحد أن المحبة ستأتي بعد الزواج كلا فهذه مغامرة غير مضمونة مطلقاً .. لا يصح أن يعلق مستقبل حياة بأكملها على مثل هذا الإفتراض, الذي غالباً لن يتحقق , وخصوصاً مع فتاة هربت من البيت لهذا السبب .. وإن ضرب البعض أمثلة بحالات أخرى , تم فيها الزواج بالإرغام , وإستمر.. نقول لهم : ربما كان ذلك خضوعاً للأمر الواقع , مع عذاب داخل القلب . وهذا عمل غير إنساني *​


:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

قبل حفل الخطوبة او الاكليل 

ويا رب دائما 


:download:


طريقة تعطير الجسم ::::

حتى يثبت بك العطر عروستنا الحلوة اتبعي هالطريقة...

اول شي يلزمك عطر+البودرة الخاصة فيه+ الكريم + الصابونة

تحممي بصابونة معطرة من نفس نوع العطر اللي تستخدمينه
بعد الاستحمام حطي على كامل الجسم كريم مرطب خفيف واحسن شي كريمات لانكوم وكلينك
بعدها حطي بودرة تلك عادية بدون ريحة 
ثم بخي على جسمك بخاخ الجسم من ريحة الورد الطائفي 
وحطي على اماكن النبض فيك قطرات دهن عود
ثم حطي الكريم المعطر على يديك ورجليك
بعدين خلي احد يرش عليك البودرة المعطرة من بعيد ويرشون على شعرك منها
والبسي فستانك وعطريه من عطرك
ثم بخري جسمك ولبسك بالعود الزين
ولا تنسي قبلها بكم يوم تكونين مقطعة شوي من الصابونة المعطرة وحاطة القطع بين طيات الفستان
تمتعي بالريحة الزينة وبتظل فيك حتى بعد الاستحمام
ولا تنسي مزيلات العرق بعد الاستحمام ومعطرات الفم..

منقوووووووووووووول 
للافادة


----------



## asmicheal (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

لتعطير العروسة بالكامل 
خلطات لو تحبوا 

:download:


 خلطات للعروس :::: 

" خلطة خاصة " 
المقادير: 
تولة دهن العود / تولة زعفران اصفر / نصف تولة روح الورد / تولة عرق العنبر / تولة موتيا / تولة فيجي البحرين / نصف تولة فل البانيان 
الطريقة: يوضع داخل الخلطة قطع من العنبر الأسود المذاب في داخل الدهن الورد " خلطة خاصة لجسم العروس " 



المقادير: 
نصف تولة مخلط دهن العود / نصف تولة صندل / نصف تولة دهن العود العادي / نصف تولة دهن العود العمومي / 
الطريقة: تخلط جميع العطور مع الكريم اللوشن (أي ماركه) ويوضع على جسم العروس 


" الخلطة الثانية لجسم العروس " 
المقادير: 
علبة كريم اسكيب Escape / ربع تولة دهن العود 
الطريقة: يخلط دهن العود مع كريم اسكيب ويدهن به جسم العروس " خلطة خاصة لشعر العروس "


المقادير: 
خمس ملاعق مسك الطياره / تولة دهن العود / تولة عرق العنبر " خلطة خاصة لفراش العروس " المقادير: 
ماء لوشن ابو البنت / عطر ياسمين / ماء الريحان / قطرات من روح الورد / قطرات من الفل / ثلاث ملاعق مسك بودره / قليل من ماء الورد / تولة دانة الدنيا 


منقول للافادة والامانة​


----------



## asmicheal (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*ذات يوم سئل احد الفلاسفه من هى المراه الجميله بنظرك؟*​
 
*فأجاب:
لااستطيع ان اصف المراه الجميله ولكنى عندما اراها استطيع ان احس بها.*​

*:download:*​ 

*أساسيات وضع مكياج الوجه *​

*1..عليك ان ترطبى بشرتك بكريم مرطب فهو يعطى نضاره للبشره ويساعد على تثبيت المكياج..*


*2..ضعى كريم الأساس على خديك وجبينك وذقنك ثم استعينى بأ سفنجه رطبه ووزعى الكريم بالتساوي على كامل الوجه.*


*3.استعملى خافى العيوب لمحيط العين ووزعيه على دائرة العين لتوحيد البشره.*


*4..استخدمى البودره السائبه با اللون البيج المتوسط لانها تساعد على تثبيت المكياج وتعطى مظهر طبيعى.*


*5..استخدمى ظلال العيون من مشتقات البيج والزهرى فهى تناسب جميع المناسبات.*


*6..تجنبى استخدام الكحل المائى واستبدليه بقلم تخطيط العيون الأسود اذا كنت سمراء اللون ..*


*والبنى اذا كنتى شقراء..*


*ثم حددى خط العين الموازى للرموش العلى واسحبيها بشكل خط بواسطه القلم او بفرشاة الظلال..*


*ثم ضعى الما سكرا بشكل ممشط جيدا..*


*ثم اهتمى بحا جبكى اذا كنت تعانين من فراغات فيجب ان تضعى البودره الخاصه بى الحواجب وتجنبى اللون الداكن..*


*ثم ياتى دور احمر الخدود فيجب ان يكون بسيط ومتناسق مع ظلال العين ..*



*ثم تحديد الشفاه وقبل وضع الروج يجب وضع كريم الا ساس على الشفاه ليدوم لفتره اطول.*​

*طبعا كل مشاركات الموضوع*

*منقولة للافادة*​​


----------



## twety (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بجد فيكى الخير يا قمر*
*ربنا يفرحك دايما ويخلى ايامك كلها هنا وسلام*
*ربنا ميحرمناش منك يا قمرنا*

*ولو ان فارق السن بينكوا حلو كده مش محتاج يكبر *
*وبرضه وجهه نظر * 
*وربنا يسعدك انتى وجوزك يارب*


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*قائمة بكل ما تحتاج له العروسة* 







عندما تبدأ العروس مشوار التجهيز للزفاف تجدها مشتتة الذهن بين هذا وذاك مما يجعلها تقتني اشياء غير مهمة وباهضة الثمن لذلك عليها التخطيط مسبقاً قبل البدأ بالشراء وتحديد الأولويات وكتابة جميع المستلزمات في ورقة حتى يسهل تذكرها ولا تضيع الكثير من وقتها في التسوق والبحث . 

- يجب الأستعداد مبكراً للتجهيز وعدم التأخير ..

- ابدأي أولاً بفستان الزفاف وحددي هل سيكون جاهز أو تفضلين تفصيله حتى تستطيعن تجهيزة مبكراً ...لكن لا تبالغين فيه لأن البساطة تعطيك نوع من النعومة والجاذبية 

- ثم اشرعي بأختيار فساتين السهره لكن يجب عدم الأكثار من الملابس وخاصة الملابس الرسمية لأنها قد لا تحتاج لها أو لا تستطيع لبسها بسبب الحمل المبكر أو تغير نسق جسمها بعد الزواج .

- أجعلي المكياج والعطورات آخر تجيهزاتك .

- لا تنفقي الكثير  بشراء الذهب والمجوهرات فاسعار الذهب متدهورة في الاسواق العالمية ولم يعد يحتفظ بقيمته ..كذلك لاتسرفي في شراء الإكسسوارت فبعضها يختفي بريقها بعد فترة وبعضها مطلي بمواد كيماوية تهيج الجلد
ما هي احتياجاتك عزيزتي ؟ 

الخطوة الاولى هي ان تقومي باعداد قائمتان 

الاولى تختص بحفلة الزفاف و الاخرى تختص بالمستلزمات الخاصة بكِ بعد ليلة زفافك 

لنبدأ بالقائمة الاولى : 
و تشمل العناية بجسمك و بشرتك
1. فستان زفافك.
2. اختيار مسكة مناسبة. 
3. طرحة مناسبة. 
5. تسريحة مناسبة.
5. ماكياج مناسب.
4. اكسسوارات مناسبة. 
5. الترتيب لحفلة الزفاف و تشمل : الكوشة و الطاولات و كيك الحفلة و التصوير واعداد بطاقات الدعوة. 

المشتريات

قمصان نوم
ملابس داخليه
جلابيات تطريز 
ملابس قطنيه للبيت
ملابس جاهزه 
ملابس السهره جاهزه
عبايات + شيل

شنط + نعل
بخور
حطب عود
صينية عطور
عطور (فرنسيه+مركزه)
عطور لوشن
دهن العود
كريم للجسم
ليفه للجسم
طقم فوط
عدة مكياج
عدة فرشاه للمكياج
شنطة (سفر+مكياج)
عدة اظافر+معدات قدم
استشوار
اسيتون
حلاه للشعر
مزيل مكياج
قطن
عدة خياطه
جمر, فحم
ذهب
ساعات ماركه
البوم العرس
خلطات للعروس
اكسسوارات
اقمشه
لبس اول يوم (الصباحية)
مجمر+مبخره
مضمضه غسول الفم من الصيدليه

الحجوزات

حجز الصالون (مكياج + التسريحه
حجز الفستان
حجز القاعه
حجز الكوشه
حجز المصورين
حجز الحنايه
حجز الفرقه او الدي جي
حجز البطاقات
الاكل&الشرب
هدايا المعازيم
فيشل
تنظيف الاسنان


شنطة الصالون

لوشنات
عطر فرنسي + دهن عود
الفستان وملحقاته
اكسسوارات
النعال
علكه تخفف التوتر
دبابيس
فوطه صحيه
اسيتون
كلينكس (تيشو)


شنطة الفندق

عطر ناعم
فوطه صحيه
مزيل المكياج
ملابس اول يوم

طقم نوم ليلة الدخله طويل وساتر
طقم نوم اضافي احتياط
ملابس داخليه
ملابس اول يوم خروج
عبايه مع الشيله
مشط وكليبات الشعر
معجون, فرشاة اسنان , و غسول للفم
اسيتون
روب للحمام و شبشب وفوط
صابون او سائل استحمام
مكياج خفيف
مزيل العرق
عطور, لوشن, كريم

شنطة السفر

مزيل العرق، وعطر
شامبو وبلسم أو حمام زيت
كريم للشعر وكريم للجسم
كريم للوجهة ضد الشمس
مكياج خفيف
مشط وكليبات الشعر
شنطة مصغرة للاسعافات الأولية
مسكنات ومطهرات
الأدوية الخاصة بالزوجين

فوط صحية
مناشف الحمام
معجون أسنان وفرشاة
شنطة خياطة يدوية
ملابس داخلية
ملابس مريحة (بواطلين وتيشيرتات).ملابس جاهزه
ملابس سهرة
ملابس نوم
أحذية مريحة للمشي
شبشب للفندق
معطرات الجو، وفحم صناعي مع بخور
صابون للوجهة، وأخر للجسم
عباية إضافية
قلم ودفتر ملاحظات
علكة مطهرة للفم، أو غسول للفم
علبة محارم ورق
شراشف وأغطية سرير نظيفة (للاستخدام عند الحاجة
سجادة صغيرة للجلوس عليها أثناء الرحلات
انجيل
جوارب+قفازات
كوايه صغيره
حلاوه, مكينة نزع الشعر
نظاره شمسيه
علكه







منقول مع تعديلات

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بالمرة يعنى 
اتفرجوا لو تحبوا



احدث 





























































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*









































_وهذه فساتين الزفاف


















































































_ 
__________________



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

لمحبى الكرانيش 

كرانيش غير تقليدية 


:download:




















































​



​








​
​​:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*









































__________________


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




























































































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اكسسورات للعروسة يارب تعجبكم







































































اية رايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





*طريقة عمل الحمام المغربي بالشرح والصور ؟* 

1-الصابون البلدي (الصابون المغربي)















-الغاسول المغربي (الطين أو الطمي بالمصرية











4-عصير الحامض أى الليمون










5-الـلـيـفـــــــــة المغـــــربيـــــة (الكيس) ( يباع عند العطارين أو اى سنتر يبيع أدوات التجميل )










الحناء

6-الحجــــر الخـفــــاف









8-مــــــــاء الـــــــــورد







نبدأ الشرح بالتفصيل


1- أسخن الحمام بأن أترك الماء الساخن يملأ البانيو مع إغلاق كل منافذ الهواء (الباب و النوافذ)، المهم هو أن يملأ البخار الحمام، وتتعرقين.(إذا ما عندك بانيو يمكنك غسل جسمك بالماء الساخن ثم تتبع الخطوات التالية).


2- أدخل البانيو المليء بالماء الساخن (طبعا حسب تحمل بشرتك) لمدة 10 دقائق. بعد ذلك أجلس على كرسي، لأن المرحلة التالية تلزم أن تخرجي من الماء.


3- في إناء أخلط الصابون البلدي (الصابون المغربي) وهو اللي شكله مثل الكريم متماسك ولونه أسود مع عصير الليمون الحامض والحناء طبعا مع الماء الساخن حتى تحصلي على مزيج سائل قليلا، ثم ادهني جسمك ولا تنسي وجهك وركزي على المناطق الدهنية في بشرتك. أترك الصابون على جسمي حوالي 10 دقائق. أما بالنسبة لوجهي فأشطفه في الحال لكي لا يؤذي عيني وأكرر وضعه عليه مرة أخرى (لأن الوجه يكون دهنيا أكثر من باقي الجسم).


4- بعد ذلك أشطف جسمي بالماء الساخن جيدا وأقوم بفرك جسمي بالليفة المغربية (من الأسفل إلى الأعلى باتجاه القلب حتى تحفزي وتنشطي الدورة الدموية) أبدأ بوجهي ثم عنقي ثم صدري وبطني ثم يدي ورجلي ثم ظهري. وأركز على المناطق الخشنة في جسمي مثل الكوعين والركبتين، و تشوفي كيف تطلع الخلايا الميتة بلون رمادي أشطف جسمي بعد ذلك بالماء.


5- بعد ذلك أقوم بإزالة الرؤوس السوداء من وجهي حيث تكون البشرة في هذه الأثناء متفتحة المسام فيسهل إزالتها، أقوم بلف ورق كلينكس أو قطعة ثوب معقمة على سبابة كل يد ثم أعصر كل حبة وأحرص على إخراج كل ما بداخلها حتى أكمل كل النقط التي في وجهي، مع التركيز على الأنف وجوانبه والذقن ثم باقي الوجه، ثم أنتقل للمرحلة الموالية.


6- أضع الغاسول مخلوط بماء الورد والماء الساخن على كامل جسمي وعلى وجهي وشعري وأتركه لغاية ما أنتهي من المرحلة التالية، إذا كانت بشرتك وشعرك دهنيان فأضيفي عصير الليمون إذا كان شعرك جافا فلا تضيفيه.


7- في هذه الأثناء أقوم بفرك أقدامي بالحجر الخفاف حيث تكون رطبة وتسهل عملية إزالة الخلايا الميتة.


8- أشطف جسمي من الغاسول ثم أغسل شعري جيدا بالشامبو المناسب لشعري وبعد ذلك أغسل جسمي بصابون الطاووس بالعسل (يوجد فيه أنواع كثير اختاري منها ما يناسبك).


9- أنشف بعد ذلك جسمي ثم أمرر عليه قطنة مبللة بماء الورد لانتعاش أكثروادهني قدميك بالفازلين لنعومتهم.


كل هذه الخطوات قومي بها كل أسبوع (لأن الخلايا الميتة تتكون كل أسبوع)، وباقي الأيام خذي دوش عادي يعني اغسلي بالماء والصابون.


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



























































































































































​





















​



















​




















​




















​



















​


















​


















​














صورى أقرب لنفس السيارة​














​














لمسكت السيارة نفسها ​













​























​















نفس السيارة بس هذي من الامام​













​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






​














وهني حق مسكات السيارة الى فوق ​













​














وهني من المقدمة​













​



















​


















​


















​


















تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو 800 * 600.



​


















​





















​



















​


















​


















​


















​


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

0
0
المنتدى طبعا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 728 * 832 و حجم 81KB.





شووووووو رأيكم يابنات


----------



## asmicheal (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*مخدات رومانسيه لخواتم العرسان* 





















































​


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

كيف تستطيع العروس تثبيت العطر على جسمها لمدة طويله 


الجســــــــم:



اول شي يلزمك عطر+البودرة الخاصة فيه+ الكريم + الصابونة ...

تحممي بصابونة معطرة من نفس نوع العطر اللي تستخدمينه بعد الاستحمام حطي
على كامل الجسم كريم مرطب خفيف واحسن شي كريمات لانكوم وكلينك ...

بعدها حطي بودرة تلك عادية بدون ريحة ...

ثم بخي على جسمك بخاخ الجسم من ريحة الورد الطائفي ....

وحطي على اماكن النبض (الرسغ والرقبه وخلف الاذان ) قطرات دهن عود .... 

ثم حطي الكريم المعطر على يديك ورجليك ....

بعدين خلي احد يرش عليك البودرة المعطرة من بعيد ويرشون على شعرك منها 

والبسي فستانك وعطريه من عطرك ....

ثم بخري جسمك ولبسك بالعود الزين ....

ولا تنسي قبلها بكم يوم تكونين مقطعة شوي من الصابونة المعطرة وحاطة القطع 
بين طيات الفستان ....

تمتعي بالريحة الزينة وبتظل فيك حتى بعد الاستحمام ....

ولا تنسي مزيلات العرق بعد الاستحمام ومعطرات الفم ....



الشعـــــــــــــــــر :

طبعاً من المعروف أن أغلب البنات تستخدم طريقة شائعة
لتعطير شعرهم ،،
وهي أستخدام العطور الفرنسية،،
وأغلب هذه العطور هي كيميائية التركيب،،
لذلك هي في الأصل مضره لصحة الشعر ..
وتساهم بشكل كبير في بهتان لون الشعر،،
ليتحول تدريجاً للون الأبيض .

لذلك أنصحكم باستخدام العطور الطبيعيه العربية . :

مثل

" المسك الأبيض . العود . السلسبيل .. الخ " 
أختاري ماتحبين .

والطريقة :

بعد الأنتهاء من أستشوار شعرك . ،،
ضعي في راحة يديك بعضاً من هذه العطور وضعيها على شعرك وابتعدي عن الجدور ..
طبعاً هذه العطور رائحتها قوية التأثير ونفاده وعميقة .
وتبقى لفتره طويلة وأيضاً ستكون الرائحه فواحه من شعرك
كأنك " مبخرته " ..

وغير ذلك هي دهنية لزجة فسوف تساهم بشكل كبير في تزيت شعرك قليلاً مما سيعطيه
لمعه جميلة ..
وأيضاً ستلين الشعر الذي يجف بسبب الأستشوار
" بمعنى بتلصق الشعر المتطاير بسبب الشحنات الكهرائية "..

وطبعاً هذه العطور آمنه جداً ولها فوائد كونها طبيعيه .

لنعومـــة يدين كالحرير :

اقدم لكم مرهم لليدين وهو مستحضر يحمي اليدين من التعرض للخشونة اثناء أداء 
الاعمال المنزلية

المقادير

- 10 جرامات شمع نحل 
- ملعقة كبيرة زيت خروع
- 20 نقطة زيت لافندر
- 25 جرام زبدة كاكاو

ويمكنك استخدام الكأس المرقم بالجرامات للتأخذي المقادير بالضبط
أو تقدري ذلك بفنجان قهوة أو كوب شاي

الطريقه
يذوب الشمع وزبدة كاكاو على نار هادئة ثم نطفيء النار ونضع زيت الخروع وزيت اللوز
وعندما يبرد نضع زيت اللافندر مع التحريك 




طريقه أخرى وممكن استخدامها للجسم كله:


ملعقة كبيرة من الجلسرين .
6 ملاعق كبيرة من ماء الورد .

تخلط جميع المكونات جيدا ثم يحفظ في زجاجة

يعتبر هذا المستحضر من افضل المستحضرات وأعرقها لأغراض ترطيب الجلد 
واكسابه النعومة والحيوية
فقد كان هذا الخليط هو الدهان المفضل لكثيرات من المتأنقات والمتجملات على مر العصور 
ويستخدم خاصة لدهان مناطق الوجه والعنق واليدين.


وهذا دهان آخر :
==========

دهان زيت الخروع للتطرية والنعومة :

4 ملاعق كبيرة زيت جوز الهند
1 ملعقة زيت اللوز
2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت الخروع 
زيت عطري (اختياري)

يسخن جوز الهند على نار هادئة مع تقليب حتى يسيل تماما وعندئذ يرفع الاناء 
من على النار ويخلط بالزيت باقي المكونات مع التقليب المستمر لعمل سائل متجانس 
القوام واذا اردت اكساب هذا المستحضر رائحة عطرية يضاف اليه نقاط 
من الزيت العطري المفضل
كزيت الورد او الافندر او الياسمين


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

لمحبى نقش الحنة 
للعروسة


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




























































*



























































*

*







































*


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

حلوى للمعازيم و شكولاطة للعرايس 






































































































​



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*المبدع ايلى صعب*




*

*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
اول مرة بشوف هيك موضوع شامل لكل الحاجات​*


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

للعرائس عمل المانيكير الفرنسي في البيت 
طريقة سهلة و بسيطة جدا فقط نحتاج الى

المقوي الشفاف

الزهري او اي لون حسب ذوقك






الابيض





اللاصقات و هي تاتي احيانا مع طلاء الاظافر

الخطوة 1

قومي بطلاء اظافرك بالمقوي الشفاف اللامع







الخطوة 2

ضعي طبقه من اللون البيج او العاجي الفاتح او الزهري وستكون بمثابه الاساس






الخطوة 3 

الصقي على ظفرك لاصقات كالتي في الصورة 






الخطوة 4

اطلي المنطقه العلويه باللون الأبيض






الخطوة 5

ازيلي الورق برفق شديد و ضعي طبقه جديده من المقوي الشفاف اللامع






وهذه هي النتيجة






































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*










والثانيه











وهاذي الثالثه













الرابعه












الخامسه











السادسه












السابعه












الثامنه













التاسعه













العاشره













الحادي عشر










الثاني عشر











الثالث عشر











الرابع عشر











الخامس عشر











السادس عشر






​


----------



## asmicheal (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




* 
















​*



* 










​*



* 
















​*



* 









​**






​**








:download:
​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بحاول بصفة عامة اختار موديلات وان كانت الاحدث الا انها كلاسيكية 

تصلح لكل الاعوام 
اتمنى يعجبكم ذوقى 
على فكرة لى صديقات اخذت تصميمات ونفذتها 
فى الملابس والمجوهرات 


:download:​
*مجوهرات لازوردى المتميزة*


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*











































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*دلوقتى مع مجوهرات داماس الرائعة

*














































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*اما دلوقتى هوريكم مجموعات مختارة من المجوهرات*






















































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*نكمل المجموعة المختارة

*

































​




​:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*دلوقتى بقى يا بنوتات ياللا عشان تنقو الدبل

*



















































​











































*يارب تكون التشكيلة عجبتكم و عقبال يارب ما نفرح بيكم كلكم*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*










































*بعض من نقوش الحنا في مختلف الدول*



*النقش الهندي*




*



*






*



*






*



*



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*النقش السوداني*​



*



*​






​









​





​













​


يارب تعجبكو وتكون حلوووووووووة​









*



*




*النقش اليمني*



*



*





*



*




*النقش العماني*



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*


































​*

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


اكسسوارات للعرايس تزيين العروسة بأجمل قطع الاكسسوارات





















































:download:​


----------



## toty sefo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*بجد ده مش موضوع ده ملف متكامل وبجد خطييييييييييير ربنا يعوضك ومهما قلت مش هعرف اوصف قد ايه الملف عجبنى *​


----------



## شيرين حنا (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

حاجات جميله جدا


----------



## الأخت مايا (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

شي كتير حلووووووووووووووو

كلك زوء


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


























*

























*


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

على ذوقى يا رب تعجبكم 


:download:






:download:





:download:







































​


:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


















*.
و الحلوة دى بقى من الصين









..





.





.





.

ممنوع اللمس*







:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اشكال مبتكرة للجست بوك














*



*




*



*




*



*















































































































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*
















































































الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

كل مشاركات الموضوع منقووووووووووووووووووولة 


من قرائتى على النت 
ارجو ان تستمتعوا بما بها 
ويكون هذا الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يطالعة 
والف مبروك لكل المخطوبين 
وحياة سعيدة يملائها رب المجد يسوع بكل بركة روحية 
بس لاتنسونى فى صلواتكم 
اختكم asmicheal


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

لو سمحت استاذة كاندى 
ترك الموضوع هنا 
لاستطيع متابعتة 


*أثناء إعدادك لعش الزوجية تحتارين في اختيار الأغراض ، ولكن "لهن" يساعدك في اختيار جهاز أجمل عروس، فبالإضافة إلى الصيني ملك السفرة ظهر مؤخراً الخزف والأيروبيركس والفخار .*
*ولأن الصيني أول ما تفكرين به لتزيين النيش ، اعلمي أن اختيار أسعار الصيني تختلف حسب السمك فكلما كان خفيفاً كلما ارتفع السعر ، ويوجد في الآسواق الآن الصناعة المصري الألماني ، والصيني، واللبناني، والإماراتي ، والهندي .*
*



*
*



*

*ليس شرطاً أن تختاري الصيني مدهب أو فضي فقد ظهر منه ألواناً عديدة وجميلة وذات نقوشات وزخارف جميلة ، وزهور طبيعية .*
*















































*
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

*أما الأركوبال فيوجد منه الصيني والفرنسي والهندي ، بنقوشات جديدة ومميزة ، وأفضل الأنواع المذكورة هو الأركوبال الفرنسي لأنه أكثر تحملاً للحرارة .*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*الجديد في السوق هو الأيروبيركس أو الأوركوبال الشفاف ، وأفضل الأنواع التي تجدينها في السوق هو الفرنسي والتركي ، وإليكِ بعض التصميمات .*
*



*
*



*​:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

*أما البيركس فقد ظهر منه ألواناً عديدة مثل الأزرق والرمادي والوردي ..إلخ*
*




*
*لا غنى لكِ عن البورسلين، فهو يتحمل الحرارة وصحي للطهي ، فبالإضافة إلى الطواجن البورسلين توجد أطقم سفرة بورسلين رائعة.*
*























*
*نزل مؤخراً في الأسواق أطقم صغيرة من الخزف مكونة من 20 أو 30 قطعة يطلق عليه "طقم عشاء"، المهم أن تتماسكي أمام نقوشاته وألوانه الرائعة وتركيزين في الاختيار .*
*







































*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

*ينصح الخبراء بتناسق طاقم الملاعق مع طقم السفرة فإذا كان الطقم أحمر تكون الملاعق حمراء وهكذا ، إليكِ مجموعة رائعة من الملاعق .*
*































*​ 

*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

تابعوا معى 
اجمل اطقم الصينى والاركوبال 

اتمنى ذوقى يعجبكم 


:download:





​ 




***...***




***...***




***...***




***...***















































:download:​​​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

*والصيني، واللبناني، والإماراتي ، والهندي .*
*



*
*







:download:​​*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

*ليس شرطاً أن تختاري الصيني مدهب أو فضي فقد ظهر منه ألواناً عديدة وجميلة وذات نقوشات وزخارف جميلة ، وزهور طبيعية .*
*



*



































































أما الأركوبال فيوجد منه الصيني والفرنسي والهندي ، بنقوشات جديدة ومميزة ، وأفضل الأنواع المذكورة هو الأركوبال الفرنسي لأنه أكثر تحملاً للحرارة .


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

الجديد في السوق هو الأيروبيركس أو الأوركوبال الشفاف ، وأفضل الأنواع التي تجدينها في السوق هو الفرنسي والتركي ، وإليكِ بعض التصميمات .










أما البيركس فقد ظهر منه ألواناً عديدة مثل الأزرق والرمادي والوردي ..إلخ





لا غنى لكِ عن البورسلين، فهو يتحمل الحرارة وصحي للطهي ، فبالإضافة إلى الطواجن البورسلين توجد أطقم سفرة بورسلين رائعة.






















































نزل مؤخراً في الأسواق أطقم صغيرة من الخزف مكونة من 20 أو 30 قطعة يطلق عليه "طقم عشاء"، المهم أن تتماسكي أمام نقوشاته وألوانه الرائعة وتركيزين في الاختيار .


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

*موضوع

أكثر من التميز


منتهى شكرى لمجهودك

الرب يباركك


أكرر الشكر​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*

شاااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*







































http://imageshack.us/





http://imageshack.us/


----------



## asmicheal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الصينى وصل يا مخطوبات :موسوعة كاملة*


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*طريقة ترتيب نيش السفرة *


*:download:*​*طريقة ترتيب نيش السفرة





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 504x500 الابعاد 166KB.



نبدأ بقى طريقه فرشه
اولا طبعا لازم تفرشي بالمفارش اللي تبع مفرش السفرة
بيكون في مفارش مربعة صغيرة بتحطيه ويكون نازل منه جزء على شكل مثلث وطبعا بيكون المثلث ده مطرز
بتفرشيه في الوش وفي الجوانب كمان عشان تدي شكل جميل
ودي صورة للتوضيح طبعا منقوله من المنتديات



هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 533x425 الابعاد 38KB.



ثانيا ترتيب الاطقم
حاولي وانتي بتشتري الاطقم متجبيش الوان كتير
يعني بلاش يبقى النيش عبارة عن كرنفال الوان عشان ميزغللش العين
وكمان هتلاقي صعوبه في تنسيقة خصوصا لو المفرش لونه مش لايق مع الطقم
يعني حاولي يبقى الاطقم على قد ماتقدري لون واحد او لونين بالكتير
يعني لو ذهبي يبقى الكاسات فيها خطوط او رسومات دهبي وممكن يكون طقم الشاي على لون عسلي يعني حاولي يبقى الالوان ماشيه مع بعض وطبعا المفارش تكون ذهبي فاتح او بيج
ولو عايزة تكون حاجتك على فضي يبقى دي سهله بالنسبالك ممكن تحطي لون تاني زي الاحمر او الاخضر او الازرق وده هيديكي انعكاس جميل جدا
زي النيش ده عبارة عن لونين فضي وابيض مع احمر





طريقة الترتيب بقى طبعا الكاسات واطقم الشربات بيبقوا لوحدهم وترصيهم بشكل جميل لكن بلاش تبالغي وتكتري في الحاجه عشان جمال الاطقم هتروح

وطبعا طقم الشاي بترص كله وبيكون البراد في النص وحواليه الفناجين وبيكون وراه سيرفيس مدور او بيضاوي زي ماتحبي ويكون واقف وراه يعني ساند على خلفيه النيش وممكن كمان تحطي حواليهم فناجين القوة اللي تبع طقم الصيني طبعا عشان يبقو شكل واحد

واطقم الخشاف بيكون الطبق الكبير في النص وبيتحط جواه الاطباق الصغيرة بشكل مرتب وجميل
وطبعا بيكون عندك طقم صواني للتقديم بتكون غير اللي بتستخدميها في المطبخ
ودي بتحطيها في الخلف زي السيرفيس كده اللي اتكلمت عنه من شويه

اما بالنسبه لشنطه الملاعق فليكي حريه الاختيار 
ياما بتفتحيها وتحطيها زي ماهي 
ياما وده الافضل انك تشيلي الملاعق منها وتضعيها في ادراج البوفيه 
طبعا الملاعق بتبقى محطوطه في حاجه كده جوة الشنطه وبتكون لكل واحده مكان مخصص فانتي بتشيليها بيها عشان شكل الملاعق ميبوظش
بالنسبه بقى لباقي طقم الصيني فدول بيترصوا في البوفيه ولو ماعندكيش بوفيه فبترصيهم في النيش من تحت خالص بيكون في مكان متداري
طبعا لان ماينفعش ان الاطباق تبان في النيش



ولو عندك اي اطقم زياده من الكاسات او الشربات او قهوة والنيش اتملا خلاص
فممكن ترصيه جوة البوفيه زي مانتي عايزة 
وممكن تحطي شويه اكسسوارات حوالين الاطقم لكن بلاش تكتري عشان مفيش احلي من البساطه
وده مثال للاكسسوار



وكده نبقى خلصنا كلام عن طريقه ترتيب النيش


​​*
​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*























​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*صوانى التقديم *

*:download:*




*



*



*



*



*



*





*



*




*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


صوانى الفرن 


:download:




ومنها البايركس (الزجاج الغير قابل للكسر )
لطبخ الأسماك والمكرونة 
ومنها التيفال ومنها الألمنيوم والسيلكون 
وسنحتاج لشراء النوعين الألمنيوم والبايركس 

-صواني الكيك والخبز والحلويات 

الصور تشرح اكثر فشاهدوها






















































​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اتيكيت التقديم 


:download:



لكل نوع من الطعام أسلوب في تقديمه كما يلي : 


1- التّفّاح 
التّفّاح يُقَسَّم لأَرْبَعَةِ أَجْزَاء بسكّينة فاكهة, سكاكين اللّحم يمكن أن تستخدم إذا كانت سكاكين الفاكهة غير متاحةً وينزع قلب التّفّاحة ثمّ يقطع بعيدًا عن كلّ قطعة مقسّمة لأربعة أجزاء, والقطع تُؤْكَل بالأصابع. وإذا اخترت إزالة الجلد فيجب تقليم كلّ قطعة بشكل منفصل . 

2- الموز 
في عشاء رسميّ يتم تقشّير الموزة وتوضع الموزة المقشرة على جانب طبق الفاكهة, ثم يتم تقطيعها في حلقات باستخدام سكّينة الفاكهة ويتم تناولها باستخدام شوكة الفاكهة. 

3- اللّحوم المشويّة 
اللّحوم مشويّة عادةً تُقَدَّم في التّجمّعات الودّيّة ومنها السّجقّ والهامبرجر والضّلوع وقطع الدّجاج الصّغير ولأكل شريحة اللّحم أو السمك أو قطع الدّجاج الكبيرة لابد من استخدام شوكةً وسكّين لحم تقطع بها قطعة واحدة في المرّة. إذا كان هناك صلصة بشكل منفصل يمكن استخدام المغرفة مع المرق أو الصلصة لنقلها إلى طبقك. 

4- الخبز والزّبدة: 
يتم تقديم الخبز عادة في قطع متساوية في الحجم وعند تناوله استخدم سكّينة خبز مشرشرةً طويلةً لقطع قطعة لك . بعد استخدام سكّين الزبدة الأساسيّ لوضع الزّبدة على شريحة خبزك, استخدم سكّين الزبدة الخاص لنشر الزّبدة الكافية عليه. 

5- الخبز : 
تقدّم المطاعم الخبز في سلّة أحيانًا . خذ قطعةً واحدةً, ضعه على طبق الخبز ومرر السّلّة بعكس اتّجاه عقارب السّاعة . عندما تتناولَ رغيف خبز استخدم سكّينة الخبز لقطع قطعة واحدة . سكّينة الخبز سكّين طويل بحافّة مشرشرة. 

6- الدّجاج 
الدّجاج لا يُؤْكَل أبدًا بالأصابع في وضع عشاء رسميّ أو حتى في مكان ودّيّ لكن من الممكن أن تأكل القطع الأصغر ( جناح, الرّجل, المفاصل ) بالأصابع أما القطع الأكبر, مثل صدر الدّجاج يجب أن تُقْطَع باستخدام سكّين لحم . شوكة اللّحم الكبيرة تستخدم لكي تقدّم لنفسك من الطّبق الرّئيسيّ إلى طبقك. 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

يتم ترتيب المائدة كما بالشكل المبين كما يلي: 


1- الطّبق الرّئيسيّ : يستخدم لتقديم الطبق الرئيسي طّبق مستوي كبير . 


2- طبق مسطح ثاني أصغر ثمّ الرّئيسيّ لفاتح الشّهيّة أو السّلطة . 

3- السّلطانيّة : سلطانيّة الحساء. ويمكن الاستغناء عنها إذا كانت لا توجد في قائمتك الحساء. 

4- السّكاكين : تُوضَع على الجانب الأيمن لمجموعة الطّبق وتُتَكَوَّن من ثلاثة سكاكين من الخارج إلى الدّاخل .أوّلاً هناك سكّين السّلطة ثمّ سكّين المأكولات البحريّة وفي النّهاية اللّحم والدجاج . 

5- الملاعق :تُوضَع على الجانب الأيمن لمجموعة الطّبق بعد مجموعة السّكاكين وتُتَكَوَّن من ملعقتين ملعقة الحساء في الخارج ثمّ ملعقة ثانية . 

6- مجموعة الشّوك : وتُوضَع على الجانب الأيسر لمجموعة الأطباق وتُتَكَوَّن من ثلاثة شوك مرتبة من الخارج إلى الداخل شوكة السّلطة ثمّ شوكة فاتح الشّهيّة وفي النّهاية شوكة الطّبق الرّئيسيّ . 
7- الفوط : الفوطة يمكن أن تُوضَع أيّ شكل أو الشّكل الذي تحبّه . 

8- الطّبق : استخدم طبق صغير جدًّا للخبز والزّبدة . 
9- مجموعة الحلوى : وتُتَكَوَّن من ملعقة صغيرة وشوكة صغيرة . 

10- الزّجاج : الكوب الكبير للماء . 
11- الزّجاج : زجاج الحجم المتوسّط للعصير . 

​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

لا شك أنه لتقديم وتناول الطعام أصول وآداب، ويمكننا التعرف عليها فيما يلي : 


- إذا كنت أنت المضيف : 
1- تذكر دائما أن ضيفك في ضيافتك للاستمتاع بمنزلك وبصحبتك وضيافتك قبل طعامك، لذا فلا تقضي وقت ضيافتك له في المطبخ على إعداد واجبات الضيافة من الطعام والشراب وخلافه، بل يجب أن يكون إعداد ذلك مسبقا لموعد الاستضافة. 

2- اعمل دائما على فتح موضوعات شيقة لإيناس ضيفك، وابتعد عن الموضوعات الجدلية . 
3- عند ترتيب المائدة يجب تجنب قطع نظر الضيف بالزهور والشموع وخلافه على المائدة مما يحجب رؤية الطعام أو الجالسين. 

4- لابد أن يبدأ ضيوفك أولا بتناول الطعام ثم أنت بعدهم . 
5- لا تلحي على الضيف في تناول اكثر من طاقته من الطعام . 
6- الحلويات أو الفاكهة يمكن أن تقدم على مائدة الطعام إن أمكن، بشرط كونها معدة ومنظفة ومجهزة، كما يمكن إرجاؤها وتقديمها فيما بعد عند الجلوس. 
أما إذا كنت أنت ضيفا فلا تنس ما يلي: 

1- إن كنت تتبع نظاما غذائيا معينا أو حمية خاصة؛ فلابد من إخبار مضيفك بذلك بدلا من ترك الطعام دون تناوله. 
2- لابد من وجود باقة ورد أو حلويات آو هدية ما لصاحب البيت وصاحب دعوتك على الطعام. 

3- إذا تم فتح نقاش وجدال حول موضوع ما، لابد من تجنبك الجدال والخلاف والتملص من الحوار الجدلي بلطف ودبلوماسية دون حدة أو تبارز في إتلاف وجهات النظر؛ فلكل مقام مقال . 

4- لابد من شكر المضيف والثناء على جودة الأطعمة من حين لآخر أثناء وبعد تناول الطعام . 

5- لا تدفع طبق الطعام بعد انتهاءك منه بعيدا بل انتظر النادل أو المضيف لحمله من أمامك . 
6- لا تعتمد بمرفقيك على طاولة الطعام . 
7- لابد من تداول الحديث اللطيف الشيق أثناء تناول الطعام .


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

كيف اختار المفرش المناسب 


:download:













*عندما تحب حواء منزلها تسعي دائماً وراء التجديد والتميز لتظهره في أحسن وأبهى صورة أمام الجميع ، ولأن جمال وروعة الأثاثات لا تكتمل إلا بإضافة أفكار جديدة ولمسات مختلفة ، ينصح خبراء الديكور باختيار مفارش غرف المنزل بألوان جذابة ومميزة وبأشكال غير تقليدية .*
*ويشير الخبراء إلى أن هناك العديد من المفارش والبطانيات المميزة في الأسواق يمكنك اختيار لون جديد مناسب , وحاولي التجديد ولا تترددي في ذلك وغامري باختيار لون لم تستخدميه من قبل ، مثلاً : لو كانت سجادة غرفتك ورديه فهذا لا يعني بالضرورة اختيار مفرش وردي أو أبيض جربي اللون السماوي أو الأخضر الفاتح أو مزيج بينهم.*

*- ابتعدي عن الألوان الكئيبة ( مثل الأسود أو البني الغامق ) إذ أنها رغم جمالها أحياناً لا تعطي مظهراً حيوياً يناسب غرفتك . *
*- ولإعطاء الغرفة منظر كغرف الفنادق في ترتيبها يمكن تفصيل مفرش السرير و الستارة من ذات اللون , كما أن استخدام الوسائد الصغيرة الملونة على السرير يعطيه منظراً متجدداً وجميلاً حاولي اختيار ألوان مناسبة وفي نفس الوقت مختلفة عن لون المفرش قليلاً حتى تتمايز الألوان .*

*- يمكنك أيضاً التجديد في مفرش سريرك القديم بإضافة بعض الكلف و الشرائط و الأقمشة إليه و تغيير المفارش الداخلية التي تستخدم عادة معه لمفارش أخرى مناسبة و اختيارها بلون سادة سيسهل كثير في البحث , و يمكن استغلال المفارش الداخلية القديمة في تلبيس علب للمناديل و الإطارات و سلة المهملات و صناديق صغيرة .*




*



​*




​</B>

​















</B>



*مفارش الأطفال*

*ولا ينسي خبراء الديكور غرف الأطفال ، لذا يقدمون هذه المجموعة الرائعة وينصحون الأمهات باختيار مفارش بألوان مبهجة ومناسبة لميول كل طفل : *



*























*


*مفارش السفرة *
*أما مفرش السفرة فهو أول شيء يتم وضعه على السفرة وبالتالي هو من الحاجات الأساسية التي تظهر قيمة وأناقة الغرفة كلها :*



























​

*وفي النهاية ، يقدم لكِ الخبراء طرق مميزة ومهمة للاهتمام بمفارش السفرة : *

*1- يجب تبديل مفارش السفرة غير النظيفة بأخرى نظيفة قبل أي عزومة.*
*2- لو كنتِ خائفة على السفرة من سخونة الأطباق أو ما شابه ذلك بإمكانك وضع مفرش بلاستيك تحت المفرش الأساسي بشرط أنه لا يظهر .*
*3- لا ينزل طول المفرش عن جوانب السفرة بأكثر من 30سم. *
*4- حاولي أن يكون لون المفرش ملائم لألوان غرفة السفرة ككل ومع لون فوط السفرة.* ​
:download:

اجمل واشيك مفارش سفرة 
لو حبيتم تتابعوا 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





















































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*شوية  كروشية xلاسية *

*:download:*

*



*



*



*


*



*

*



*



*



*

*



*
​


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*رئع ياقمر*
*بجد الله ينور عليكى*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*












:download:


شكر خااااااااااص لاستاذة كاندى 
لتشجيعها ومحبتها ورقتها
وشكر خااااااااااااص لكل من يتابع الموضوع 
ويتعب ويعلق علية 
يا رب يكون هذا الموضوع سبب بركة وفايدة لكل من يقرائة 
لا تنسونى فى صلواتكم 
اختكم asmicheal

والف مبروك لكل المخطوبين ربنا يتمم لكم على خير 

30:30:30:

:download:


فيما يلى موضوع ربما يشغل كثيرين 
كيف نرتب جهاز العروسة فى دولاب العروسة


تابعوا لو تحبوا


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*














































































​



:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

طريقة ترتيب دولاب الملابس ( بالصور ) 




1- في الدرفة الأولى : جعل البلايز في جهة ، والتنانير في جهة .

2- تحت البلايز نضع علبة بها البديهات لأنهم كثار ويأخذون مساحة من الدولاب 

فخذيهم وسفطيهم كاسطوانات ودخليهم في علب .










3- الدرفة الثانية من الدولاب خليها للجلابيات والفساتين الطويلة .

4- الدروج السفلية ضعي فيها علب مقسمة مثل الصورة اللي عرضتها بالأعلى 

وضعي فيها ملابسك الشخصية أو الجوارب .


وهذه لحفظ الأحذية


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

منقووووووول مع تعديل واضافة 


دولاب الدرف 
اكيد مخصص للملابس اللي تطبق 
خصصي جهه اليمين للبلايز ابدائ بوضع البلايز الواسعه او الكبيره تحت ثم اللي اصغر منها الين ماتوصلين للبلايز الضيقه اللي تكون اصغر شي راح تكون اعلى شي ليش هالترتيب تخيلي انت حاطه البلايز الواسعه تحت وبينهم بلوزه صغيره ضيقه وفوقها بلوزه كبيره وواسعه طبعا شكل غير مرتب وحتى لو كان الشكل مرتب لكن راح يصعب عليك انك تشوفين البلوزه بسهوله وممكن تخربطين الدولاب اذا جيتي تدورين عليها
لكن الطريقه اللي ذكرتها راح تكون كل البلايز قدام عينك
http://www.h9h9.org/







الجهه المقابله البنطلونات ( اذا كان موجود عندك والافضل انك تتخلين عنها ومن ترك شي لله عوضه خير منه)بنفس طريقه ترتيب البلايز

http://www.h9h9.org/













التنانير انا ماافضل انه تطبق لانها تعلم على اللبس اماريه التطبيق فااضل انه بعد الكوي تتعلق على طول هي والبناطيل اللي بالتطريز
http://www.h9h9.org/







كثر بنشوفهم يعلقون التنوره بهذه الطريقه بعد الكوي وهذه الطريقه غلط لانه راح تكون فيه خط على التنوره مكان الثنيه وراح تحتاجي تعيدي كويها من جديد

http://www.h9h9.org/
وهذه الطريقه الصحيحه لتعليقها

http://www.h9h9.org/

http://www.h9h9.org/

لاتحطين تنوره مطرزه او بنطلون مطرز بجانب الملابس القطنيه او الملابس الاسترتش خاصه لانه ممكن تمسك الملابس ببعضها وتسبب تمزع الخيوط 




لاتعلقي ملابس غامقه بجانب الملابس الفاتحه
http://sss2.com/
والافضل انه تكون متوفره عندك اكياس الملابس او معطف الملابس
خاصه اذا كانت عندك بلايز او فساتين بيضه مخزنتها مده طويله فالافضل تضعينها في المعطف او باكياس الملابس بعد ماتثني نهايتها وتدبسينه حتى لايصفر لونها او تتغبر 
http://www.h9h9.org/

فساتين الاطفال خاصه اللي فيها كرنيش او بليسيه او كسرات تكوي وتعلق ماتطبق
http://www.h9h9.org/

http://www.h9h9.org/

http://www.h9h9.org/
ملابسك الداخليه 
ضعيها في هذه العلب
http://www.h9h9.org/

وراح تحتاجي علبتين
الاولى تحطين فيها ملابسك الداخليه الطقم اللي الوانها فاتحه اصغر او ازرق او وردي
والثانيه للملابس الداخليه الغامقه الاسود مع الاحمر و البني والفوشي 
حتى لو انك متاكده من ثبات لونها والافضل انها تكون العلب متشابهه بالشكل باختلاف الوانه
الاولى تكون الوانها فاتحه للملابس الداخليه الفاتحه والثانيه تكون العلبه غامقه للملابس الغامقه علشان ماتقعدي تفتحي العلب وتشوفين اي وحده الموجود بها غرضك واذا كانت العلب مختلفه الشكل راح يصير المنظر ماهو مريح للعين
وطبعا تختاري الحجم المناسب لك من هذه العلب
http://www.h9h9.org/

http://sss2.com/

الشراريبك او شراريب اطفالك نفس الفكره حطيها بداخل العلب



اتكون عندك الطقم من ملابس واكسسوارات وووووو
اذا تحتاجين لترتيبها في البيت 
علشان تلقينها جاهزه ومكتمله لو جات لك عزيمه فجاه او طب عليك ضيف 
فجاه
دايما اتبعي هذه الطريقه لانها مريحه


الطقم طبقيه بطريقه مرتبه وحطيه باكياس النايلون الشفافه 
جيبي الاكسسوارات اللي محددتها انك تلبسينها مع هاللبس
وحطيها بعلبه مثل هذه( الاكسسوارات الموجوده بالعلبه نفس لون اللبس بس ماهي واضحه بالصوره )

بعدها جيبي الملابس بعد ماغلفيتها بالنايلون وحطيها بالكيس القماش ومعاها شنطه الاكسسوارات التابعه للبسك

في الصوره في كيسين الاحمر من ورق ماينفع الافضل كيس القماش
http://www.h9h9.org/
حطيها على العلاقه وعلقيه بالدولاب

جيبي نفس شكل الكيس وحطي فيه الشنطه والجزمه التابعه لنفس اللبس
وحطيهم بالكيس وعلقيهم جنب بعض
http://sss2.com/

افكار تعطير الملابس ( منقول )
عند ترتيب الملابس ضعي بينهن عدة محارم

ورقية -كلينكس- معطرة بعطرك المفضل . باستثناء الملابس السوده

ثقي تماما أنها ستمسك الرائحة بها و في الدررج
http://sss2.com/2- إ

ذا أردتي تعطير الملابس بعطر عربي و لكن

تخشين أن يصبغ بلون العطر ، تستطيعين ان تضعي

بضع قطرات من العطر في محرمة ورقية ملفوفة بقطعة


قماش قطنية . ضعيها بين الملابس والنتائج روعـــه .

http://sss2.com/

3- تستطيعين كذلك و ضع محرمة معطرة داخل كيس

المخدة ، فتضل دائما جميلة و عطرة .

http://sss2.com/

4- ممكن انك تضعي قطرات من دهن العود أو اي عطر

مفضل لكي مع ماء المكواه أثناء كوي ملابسه .

http://sss2.com/

5- ممكن فرش الدولاب قبل ترتيب الملابس بمفرش

معطر ويكون جاهز من السوق .

http://sss2.com/

6- إشعال البخور ووضعه بالدولاب وقفل الدولاب

مع فتحه بسيطه حتي لا تخمدي نار الفحم ( وكوني حذره )


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

فيما يلى 
ترتيب دولاب المطبخ 
لو حبيتم تتابعوا 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




*ترتيب دولاب المطبخ *


*الواح التقطيع *


*



*



*علب البهارات*

*



*









*



*


*ملاعق وشوك وسكاكين *

*



*



*الصوانى *

*



*


*



*


*



*



*الاطباق *

*



*



*بصل اند ثوم *

*



*



*بقالة*

*



*



*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

دولاب الفضيات 

:download:


افكار لتنظيم النيش 

بالنسبة لترتيب البوفيه فهو يعتمد على الصينى والا**سوارات الموجوده عندك وايضاً على تصميم البوفيه نفسه

بعض الافكار المساعدة لترتيب

1- تصنيف الصينى والا**سوارات الموجوده عندك 

2- فرش الارفف بمفارش تناسب ولون البوفيه 

3- وضع الكاسات واطباق الخشاف الفاخرة فى جهة مع تزيزنها با**سوارات مناسبة معها

4- اطقم الشاى وتوابعها تضعيها فى المكان الاوسع مع قلب الفنجان بداخل الطبق المخصص له 

5- الشوك والملاعق او اذا كان عندك شنطة مخصصة لها ضعيها من اسفل مع طقم الصينى الكامل

6- طبعا الجزء الهام هو الطقم الكامل الصينى هذا ضعيه فى الجزء الاسفل مع ترتيبه بطريقة مناسبة والمساحة ولاتنسى الا**سوارات وزعيها بطريقة عشوائية تعطى لكِ شكل جمالى رهيب خاصة عندما يكون هذا الجزء من البوفيه مصنوع من الزجاج


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*تانى  بشكل تانى لانة مهم* 

:download:

لخزانة







نحن نشتري غرفة النوم بمحتوايتها بعدما يعجبنا الشكل والتنسيق الخارجي لها، و لا نفكر كثيرااا او مليا في التنسيق الداخلي للخزانه و هي بعد تفكير و امعان كبير وجدت انه عنصر هام جداا
ومن يقومون بعمل الغرف عموله ( اي عند نجار خاص )، لديهم الفرصه الكبيره لتحقيق امانيهم وافكارهم في تصميم داخلي مميز للخزانه

الخزانه ليست مجرد مجاميع من الارفف و العليقات فقط .. ولكنها فن تنسيق وترتيب لهذه المجموعات مما سيساعدك كثيرااا في عمليه التنظيم و الترتيب و سيوفر لديك الكثير من الوقت في عملية البحث عن اشياءك الخاصة وحسن تنظيم الخزانه داخليا هو الوصول الى النظافة والترتيب للغرفه ككل، و تنسيق الخزانه الداخلي يتشكل بعدة عوامل:
عدد الافراد المستخدمين لها و كذلك حاجة الفرد الشخصية وحجم استخداماته فالفرديه سواء لفتاة او رجل تحتوي عدد محدود من التقسيمات 






اما التى يستخدمها اكثر من فرد فتحتاج الى عدد كبير من التقسيمات لتتيح حرية التنسيق والتنظيم للملابس











في الاغلب عندما تكون الخزانة خاصة بالزوجين فان الجزء الايمن يكون خاص بالزوجه والايسر بالزوج و تحتاج دوما اي خزانة عند البدئ في تنفيذها الى خيال جيد وتقسيمة اوليه






وكما قلنا من الاهمية حسن تنظيم الخزانه من الداخل لنحصل على التنسيق المطلوب و التنسيق ياتي من حسن التقسيم و ادواته ومن ادوات التنسيق :


1- الارفـــف

- من المهم تعدد الارفف داخل الخزانه وتخصيص ضرفه لكل فرد لعمل مجموعه كبيره من الارفف، تستطيعي فيها تنظيم الاشياء الصغيره مثل ملابس النوم .. ملابس الرياضة .. ملابس المنزل اليوميه






- وجود ارفف لحفظ الحقائب مهم جدااا ويفضل ان تكون في المنطقة العليا من الخزانه






- وجود وحدات لتخزين الاحذيه الخاصة بك وزوجك هامه جداااا وتكون في المنطقه السفليه من الخزانه والاغلب يفضل عملها من الارفف الاستانلس حتى يكون هناك تهويه جيده لها






- من الممكن ان تشتري وحدات الفصل بين الملابس وهي من الخشب او الاستانلس بحيث لو لديك رف طويل غبر مقسم تقسميه ببساطة فيحوي اشياءك الكثيرة و المتعدده بترتيب ونظام 






- من المهم تواجد ارفف منزلقه سهلة الجر والتحريك لتخزين الاغراض التى لا تستخدم بكثرة فعند الحاجة اليها يسهل احضارها .. كما ان ميزه هذه الارفف انها تتواجد في اي ركن صغير ولا تحتاج الى مساحة كبيره 






نصيحة هامه : 

إذا انك تفصلين خزانة غرفة النوم استغلي كل المساحات المتاحة لعملها ولو ان خزانتك تاتي مع زاوية من الممكن ان تطلبي من النجار ان يقوم بعمل زاوية لك مكملة لتكوين الخزانة تستفيدي منها في عمل ارفف 








:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

2- الأدراج 

ترتيب الادراج وحسن اختيار اماكنها مهم جدااا فالادراج تحوي الاشياء الصغيره والهامه وسهلة الضياع والفوضى لذا وجودها بتنظيم و ترتيب و تنسيق سيساعدك في الاحتفاظ بتلك الاشياء بذكاء و شطارة ومن اهم الادراج ادراج الشرابات و الملابس الداخليه الصغيرة الحجم مثل السراويل و الفالنات اجعلي لزوجك ادراجه الخاصه منها ولك ايضا ... ومن الجميل لو اشتريت وحدات التقسيم الداخلي للادراج عند البدئ في تنفيذ الخزانه او بعد تنفيذها وهي وحدات بلاستيكيه بعيون متعدده تلفي فيها الشرابات كل زوج في خانه والسراويل كل في وحده خاصه




































وهناك ايضا من يفضل اضافة الادراج المعدن الى تنسيق الخزانة فهي تكشف بسهوله ما بداخلها من اغراض اختلاف احجام الادراج هو اختلاف في الاستخدام والغرض وتستخدم لحفظ الكنزات الكبيرة ...القمصان والملاءات و الفوط
















من الاهميه بمكان تواجد درج خاص في الخزانه لحفظ ادوات الزينه من اكسيسوارات و برفانات ...الخ
وكذلك لزوجك لحفظ محفظة اليد و الساعه ...الخ






3- التعـليقـات






- من المهم تواجد تعليقات خاصة بالاحزمة والكرافاتات و الايشاربات (الطرح ) داخل خزانة ملابسك فهي تحميهم من الضياع كما توفر عليك الوقت في الاختيار والقرار
















- اختيار التعليقه المناسبه لكل قطعه من الملابس يوفر عليك البحث
ويجعل منظر خزانتك رائع وانيق 
وهذه مجموعه مختلفه منها 

للجـيبــات 






البنطلونات






يتبعـ ... 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


4- علب الإكسسـوارات

من المهم جدا ترتيب اكسسواراتك في علبها الخاصة حتى توفر الوقت عليك في أثناء تجهيز نفسك لحفلة أو سهرة أو زيارة .. والجميل أنها أيضا توفر لك مساحة على تسريحتك الخاصة

العديد من الاكسسوارات الأنيقة تجدينها في محلات لايف ستايل حيث ألوانها الجذابة وموديلاتها الأنيقة التي تصلح للمرأة عصرية المواكبة للموضة


























نصائح اخيرة صغيره: 

1- رتبي الملابس حسب الألوان أو حسب الأنواع أو حسب الألوان والأنواع معا.​ 
 

2-لفي وكدسي البلوفرات معا ليعطي منظرا رائعا لخزانتك، اليك خطوات 


3- ترتيب الملابس القطنية في الارفف العلويه يكون مناسبافهي سهلة الاحضار ولا تسبب فوضى​
​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*























































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*

*


*

*


*

*



*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*



*







*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*افكار لترتيب الفوط *



*:download:*

*



*




*



*

*



*


*



*


*:new8:*​


----------



## mora22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

موضوع حلو جدااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك من اكتر الكلام اللى اثر فيا
· أقصي عقاب للقلب تمسكنا بالحب عندما يموت .​
فعلا ده كان اقصى عقاب ليا شكراااااااااااااا للموضوع


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

فوط السفرة واشكال عرضها 


الشكل الاول 
1-


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

نتابع


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*شكل اخر *

*
2-بس خلينا نعتبر الخطوة الاولى معممة عند كل الاشكال










نستمر في الثني خلف خلاف كالمروحة















*


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الرابع




نضع منديل اخر فوقه


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اخرى


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

المبدع ايلى صعب


----------



## asmicheal (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بس طولى الفستان شوية 

بليرو  رائع 

كملى اناقتكك بالحشمة 
التى تليق ببنت المسيح لة كل المجد


----------



## asmicheal (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

















:download:






​


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






















*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*




*



*





*



*
*



*


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*من انواع الشنيون الفرنسي 
تسريحة جميلة ومميزة وتناسب جدا الشعر المصبوغ

*تسريحة ناعمة للعرائس 





الحين
الشنيون بانواع مختلفة 







وهذي الصورة مو واضحة كثير 
لكن حلوة





































































​

















































​
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

هذا البرنامج ينفذ لمدة أسبوع " 7 أيام " قبل الزفاف 

اليـــوم الاول ::

عمل تنظيف للبشرة على ان يشمل التنظيف جميع أجزاء
الجسم والوجه مع عمل مساج للبشرة بالزيوت
المغذية والزيوت العطرية .




اليـــوم الثاني ::

عمل حمام بخار للشعر مع الزيت مع عمل
مساج للجسم بالزيوت العطرية مع الاسترخاء
داخل الماء مع وضع فقاعات الحمام العطرية الفاخرة لمدة ساعة 




اليـــوم الثالث ::

عمل أقنعة لبشرة الوجه من الفواكه المهروسة 
وقناع للعين من الخيار المهروس مضاف 
اليه بياض بيضة وهذا القناع يعمل على شد البشرة
ومفيد جدا للعين . وعمل قناع للشعر من اللبن الزبادي
مع اضافة بيضة وبرقوق وهو قناع مفيد .

اليـــوم الرابع ::

حمام بخار للجسم كامل ويفضل على الطريقة
التركية مع المساج بالزيوت العطرية 
وعمل صنفره للجسم كامل وعمل مقشر طبيعي من السكر والزيت .





اليـــوم الخامس ::

اعادة عملية التنظيف للبشرة مع عمل قناع من
الطين للبشرة وعمل القناع الخاص بالعين
وصبغة الشعر اذا أردتي .




اليـــوم السادس ::

نزع شعر الجسم وصنفرة الوجه وعمل ترطيب للبشرة
مع عمل " الشيرة أو الشمع او الخيط " ، عمل حمام زيت للشعر 




اليـــوم السابع ::

اختيار التسريحة وألوان الماكياج والتحضير لليلة 
الزفاف مع عمل بروفة للشكل النهائي للتسريحة
والماكياج وعمل تدليك للجسم بالزيوت العطرية
وخصوصا للأطراف للتخلص من التعب والارهاق​



منقوووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

أبدأى فى وقت مبكر 
يجب أن يكون اختيار منسقة زهور حفل زفافك من أول المهمات فى قائمة الأمور التى ينبغى القيام بها لترتيبات الزفاف. 
حيث يتم عادة حجز مواعيد مبكرة مع منسقى الزهور ذوى السمعة الجيدة. ويساعد هذا أيضا على اختيار موعد زفافك بدقة. 
فعلى سبيل المثال، قد تكون إقامة زفافك فى الربيع أمرا رومانسيا، ولكن قد يكون جدول منسقى الزهور المحترفين مزدحما، كما أن ثمن الزهور يرتفع كثيرا فى موسم الأعراس. 
ومن الأفضل تجنب المناسبات الكبيرة مثل عيدى الفطر أو الأضحى أو الاحتفال بأيام الأم أو أو الرومنسية العالمية.



أسألى كل ما عندك من أسئلة 

ضعى أولا قائمة قصيرة تضم منسقى الزهور الذين يعجبك عملهم، ثم قللى خياراتك عن طريق توجيه أسئلة مهمة لهم. 
ومن ضمن الأسئلة المهمة مثلا هل سبق وعملوا فى المكان الذى ستقيمين فيه حفل زفافك؟ كيف يمكنهم مساعدتك على تنسيق زهور رائعة ضمن ميزانيتك؟ ما هى الأفكار التى لديهم فيما يتعلق بأسلوب الزفاف؟ والتحدث مع منسقة أو منسق الزهور عن مثل هذه المواضيع، يفيدك أيضا فى تطوير علاقة جيدة معه، وهذا أمر هام، لأنه يجب أن تثقى بالشخص المسؤول عن هذه الوظيفة فى زفافك.



شارك بأفكارك..

لا تخافى أبدا أن تقولى ما تريدين. خذى معك صورا من المجلات أو المواقع الإلكترونية لديكور حفلات الزفاف التى أعجبتك حين تأخذين موعد استشارة مع منسق الزهور للمرة الأولى. 
وخذى أيضا معك صورة لفستان الزفاف (وإن أمكن قطعة من قماش فساتين الوصيفات). فمنسقى الزهور معتادين على مشاهدة الصفحات المقتطعة من المجلات لذا لا حاجة لقضاء ساعات عديدة فى تصور طرق تنسيق الزهور المذهلة.
كما يجب أن يكون لدى منسق الزهور الكثير من الكتب والصور لتصاميم الزهور التى قاموا بتنسيقها لكى تتصفحيها وتستمدى منها إلهامك.



ادرسى التكاليف

قد تكون بعض الزهور غالية الثمن، خاصة إذا كانت فى خارج موسمها، وكان لابد من إحضارها من الخارج. 
ويفترض بمنسق الزهور الجيد أن يقترح عليك زهورا بديلة تناسب ميزانيتك. وإذا كنت ترغبين بشدة بزهور معينة، مثل زنبق الوادى، فضعى فقط بعض الزهرات فى باقة الزهور بدلا من أن تكون كامل الباقة مكونة منها. 
واحذرى من التكاليف الخفية. فقد يتم فرض رسوم إضافية لخدمات الاستشارة وإيصال الزهور وتجميع الباقة. لذا يجب أن تكونى على علم بكافة التفاصيل.



كونى دقيقة

اطلبى مشاهدة أمثلة فعلية لأعمال منسق الزهور، وليس مجرد صور. وانتبهى لمدى الاهتمام الذى يوليه للتفاصيل.
كيف يكون شكل اللمسات الأخيرة؟ هل يمكن مثلا ملاحظة وجود غراء على شريط ربط الزهور؟ هل من المريح حمل باقة الزهور؟ إن مستوى العناية التى يوليها منسق الزهور لعمله لا تكلف الكثير ولكنها قد تحدث فرقا كبيرا فى الشكل النهائى لتصميم الديكور.
أمور يجب أن تأخذيها بعين الاعتبار:
لمساعدتك على اختيار زهور يوم زفافك، استمدى إلهامك من خلال وضع جميع مظاهر اليوم المهم بعين الاعتبار.



1- موعد الزفاف
لضمان أن تظل الزهور نضرة طوال اليوم، خذى بعين الاعتبار الموسم الذى ستقيمين فيه زفافك. 
إذا كان فى الشتاء، من الأفضل استخدام الزهور الت تدوم لفترة أطول فى باقتك، مثل الزنبق والورود. 
وإذا كان الطقس حارا جدا، تجنبى استخدام الزهور الرقيقة التى تذبل بسرعة، مثل زهرة البازلاء العطرية.
وعليك أن تعرفى أيضا الزهور التى تزهر فى الموسم الذى ستتزوجين فيه. فالزهور التى تنمو فى موسمها أقل تكلفة، لذا يمكن استخدام كميات كبيرة منها لتصميم شكل رائع.



2- مكان حفل الزفاف
عندما تزينين مكان حفل الزفاف، يجب أن يتناسب تنسيق الزهور مع طراز المكان حيثما أمكن ذلك.
فإذا كان المكان عصريا، استخدمى عددا قليلا من الزهور العصرية، مثل الزنبق. أما إذا كان الحفل فى مكان كلاسيكى، فاستخدمى الزهور التقليدية مثل الورود أو الهيدرانجيا. 
وإذا كان المكان يغلب عليه لون معين، فحاولى تنسيق الزهور لتتناسب مع هذا اللون بدلا من محاولة إخفائه أو تجاهله.
فعلى سبيل المثال، لن تتناسب الزهور البرتقالية الفاتحة أو الورود الحمراء مع غرفة ذات جدران وردية.



3- فستان الزفاف
عند اختيار باقة الزهور التى ستحملينها، ضعى دائما فى اعتبارك شكل وموديل الزهور التى ستناسب فستانك.
إذ ليس بالضرورة أن تكون الباقة الدائرية المربوطة من الأسفل هى الخيار الصحيح، على الرغم من أنها منتشرة الاستخدام. وضعى فى اعتبارك أيضا لون فساتين وصيفاتك إذا كنت تريدين تحقيق شكل متناسق الألوان.



4- أنت الأهم 
من المهم أن تتوافق الزهور والألوان التى اخترتها مع لون شعرك وبشرتك وماكياجك.
اعتبرى باقة الزهور إكسسوارا مكملا لأناقتك، واختاريها كما لو أنك تختارين حقيبة اليد. 
وإذا كنت غير متأكدة، اطلبى رؤية تصميمين أو ثلاثة وتدربى على حملها لتعرفى وزن وشكل الباقة المناسب لك.


منقووووووووول​


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اساسيات اختيار فستان الزفاف المناسب | كيف تختار فستان الزفاف المناسب؟








إذا كنت طويلة ونحيلة :



يمكنك اختيار فستان ذو تنورة واسعة من الوسط مع صدرية بدون حمالات. على أية حال، إذا كانت عظام أكتافك عريضة جدا أو عظام الترقوة بارزة كثيرا، اختاري فستان يخفي الأكتاف، ربما مع قبة عالية. قد تشعرين بأنّك نحيفة جدا في هذا الفستان، لكن طولك ورقتك يمكن أن في الحقيقة أن تبدو بشكل رائع مع بعض التطريز أو التخريز الرقيق الرائع .




إذا كنت قصيرة ممتلئة وأنثوية :



حاولي ارتداء فستان الإمبراطورة. إنّ جمال هذا الأسلوب يتميز بوجود درز تحت خط الصدر ثم يتوسع الفستان تدريجا إلى الأسفل. ومع القماش المناسب، فأن فستان الزفاف لن يلتصق بجسمك، بل سيتدفق من حوله. بالرغم من أن الفساتين القصيرة لحدّ الركبة يمكن أن تكون مناسبة لك أيضا، إل أن الشكل الأطول سيعطيك شكل أطول وألطف.
الأكمام خيار، اعتمادا على شعورك اتجاه ذراعيك. إذا كنت تفضلين الأكمام، اختاري أكماما طويلة وضيّقة ولكن ليست ضيّقة جدا. إذا كان شعرك ملفوفا ومرفوعا على رأسك، سيعطيك هذا ارتفاعا أكثر، لكن لا تختاري تصفيفة الشعر هذه إذا كان وجهك مستديرا جدا .




إذا كان النصف الأعلى ممتلئا :



أبعدي الانتباه عن صدرك بارتداء صدرية طويلة، كما هو الحال مع الأسلوب الباسكي والتنورة الكاملة. بينما الألبسة التي تستعمل الشكل الطبيعي للخصر ستجلب الانتباه إلى منطقة الخصر الممتلئة. تأكّدي من أن صدريتك بسيطة جدا وتجنبي قبات الفساتين المنخفض. للمنطقة السفلية من التنورة .




إذا كانت الأوراك ممتلئة أو عريضة :



تجنبي القصات الضيقة وتأكدي من أن فستانك يضيق بأحكام فوق منطقة الورك. إنّ فستان الأميرة، الذي يتميز بالضيق من الأعلى ثم الاتساع تدريجيا سيخفي أوركك ويضيق بشكل مثلث طفيف إلى النصف الأسفل من جسمك. حتى فستان الحفلات ذو القماش البسيط سيكون مناسبا لك وكذلك الإمبراطوري إذا كان النصف الأعلى من جسمك أصغر نوعا ما، لكن يمكن أن يقلل من إظهار خصرك ومنطقة المعدة .




إذا كانت الأكتاف عريضة :



حاولي استعمال أشرطة عريضة على الأكتاف، أو غطّيها بالكامل وركزي على القبات على شكل مثلث. من المهم إظهار بعض الأنوثة حول هذه المنطقة، أو يمكنك استعمال الشال لتغطية منطقة الأكتاف، تأكدي من الابتعاد عن الأكمام العريضة .




إذا كانت السيقان قصيرة أو سمينة :



اختاري فستان طويل مع التركيز على النقوش أو التخريز أعلى الفستان، ويفضل ارتداء حذاء مريح وعال لمنحك الشكل المناسب .




إذا كانت الذراعان قصيرة :



ستساعدك الأكمام المتوسطة الطول على كسب بعض الطول الإضافي، المهم أن لا تختاري فستان بدون أكمام أبدا .




إذا كانت الذراعان ممتلئة :



اختاري أكمام بسيطة طويلة غير مشدودة أو ضيقة .


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*
اليك عدة نصائح لمكياج سريع هادئ وتسريحة سريعة وناعمة حتى تكوني مرتاحة البال ... 
​
*

*لتنظيف البشرة بسرعة: للتخلص من الزيوت والدهون على البشرة وإنعاش الماكياج، قومي رشي القليل من سائل الملطف "تونر" على الوجه ثم امسحيه بلطف بمنديل معقم. ثم أضيفي القليل من البودرة.* ​
*لإخفاء الجذور المدهنة: إذا كانت فروة راسك مدهنة (أو استعملت الكثير من المنتَجات) التي تَركت شعرك يبدو ملتصقا ببعضه البعض. ضعي القليل من البودرة الشفافة على الجذور ثم مشطي شعرك.* ​
*رطبي بشرتك في نصف الوقت: هل تشعرين أن بشرتك جافة، لا بأس لا تنتظري أكثر بعد الاستحمام، امسحي بشرتك بالشامبو الملطف للشعر. ستصبح بشرتك ناعمة كالحرير مثل شعرك في نصف الوقت المتوقع.* ​
*احصلي على أظافر رائعة – الآن: للحصول على أظافر رائعة دون الذهاب إلى مركز العناية بالأظافر، قومي بإزالة الطلاء عن أظافرك، ثم نظفيها بمحلول الليمون المخفف بالماء، ثم افركي أصبعك وأظافرك بكريم ملطف سميك، ادفعي اللحم الزائد إلى الخلف، امسحي الكريم وضعي لونا جديدا.* ​
*استعملي اللون الوردي لإبراز بشرتك: هل تستعملين كريم أساس جيد، وكريم إخفاء العيوب، حسنا بقي عليك أن تستعملي أحمر شفاه بلون وردي، حيث يعمل اللون الوردي على أخفاء عيوب البشرة وإبراز الشفاه بطريقة ناعمة.* ​
*لفرد الشعر المجعد: بللي يديك بالماء والقليل من المرطب، ثم شدي شعرك إلى الخلف واربطيه. بعد عشرة دقائق فكي شعرك، وستحصلين على شعر ناعم.* ​
*ركزي على الأمام للانتهاء في نصف الوقت: هل أنت في عجلة من أمرك. ولا وقت لإتمام تسريحة شعرك. حسنا ركزي على الشعر الأمامي، هل انتهيت، اربطي شعرك الباقي بملقط أنيق للشعرـ وها أنت جاهزة لخروج!* ​
*اخفي العيون المتعبة بحركة واحدة: هل تبدو عيناك متعبتان من السهر, حسنا لا داع للخوف القليل من ظلال العيون بلون ترابي، قلم تحديد للعيون وماسكارا لرفع الرموش وانتهت المشكلة.* ​
*شعر أنيق في دقيقة: هل تريدين رفع شعرك في المساء ولا تملكين الوقت الكافي، بسيطة، قومي برفع شعرك بأصابعك على الخلف، واربطيه كذنب فرس، ثم خذي خصلة ولفيها على الربطة المطاطية، ثبتي طرفها بدبوس شعر أنيق، وانتهى. يمكنك الاستعانة بالشعر المستعار إذا كان شعرك خفيف.* ​
*لانتعاش البشرة في دقائق: هل تريدين أن تظهري مشرقة حتى في أخر السهرة, قومي بوضع القليل من بودرة ظلال العيون بلون برونزي، استعملي نفس اللون لإضافة لمسات على أعلى الخدود وستصبحين نجمة.* ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

ويخضع الماكياج اولا واخيرا الى ذوق العروس لكي تكون مرتاحه ومستقره في هذا اليوم 

* اذا كانت عيون العروس صغيره:

فيجب عليها ان تبدا بنشر الظل الفاتح او البيج على الجفن المتحرك انطلاقا من زاويه العين الداخليه حتى وسط العين ثم يوضع الظل الابيض عند الجفن الاعلى
أي مباشره تحت الحاجب ثم تقوم بنشر اللون الداكن بدءا من وسط العين في اتجاه الزاويه الخارجيه لها ثم تبدا برسم الكحل المائي والذي من شانه 
تكبير العين ثم تقوم برسم خطا داخل العين بالكحل الابيض بهدف توسيعها بهذه الطريقه تتحول العين الى عين كبيره ...


* اما اذا كانت عيون العروس جاحظه :

فيختار لها الوان البيج الزهري والالوان الترابيه الفاتحه انشري اولا الالوان الفاتح على كامل الجفن ثم امزجيه بالبني عند زاويه العين الخارجيه وارسمي خطا بالقلم الاسود 
داخل العين لكي يخفف الجحوظ ومنحها نظره رقيقه وبعد ذلك خط تحت الرموش السفلى بواسطه القلم الاسود ...


* والان لكي تكوني على درايه اكثر بمكياج العروس سنتعرف على بعض المستحضرات التي تستخدم غير المستحضرات العاديه : 

فالعروس تبحث عن وجه مشرق ومتالق وهنا بعض المستحضرات التي تشرق بوجهك وتجعله نضرا معافى 

* للاشراق : 

-هذه المستحضرات تعيد الاشراقه لبشرتك على الفور لكونها تحوي على ذرات عاكسه للضوء وكذلك على 
مكونات لرعايه البشره كالفيتامينات وهنا نذكر لك افضل تلك المستحضرات 
- سبوتلايت سكين تون برفكتور "من استيه لودر" Spotlight skin tone perfector 
- جلو انهانسر" من بودي شوب " 

* للاضاءة : 

هذه الاساسات تحتوي على ذرات لؤلؤيه او معدنيه دقيقه تعكس الضوء وتقلل من ظهور الخطوط الناعمه 
وحتى المسامات وهي اكثر شفافيه وخفه وتعطي بشرتك لمسه مشرقه طبيعيه الملمس 
-photogenic light reflecting fluid foundation "من لانكوم " 
-smartwear makeup "من اليزابيث اردن" 

* للتوهج : 

افضل طريقه لتناغم بشرتك وجعلها متناسقه هي ان تستعملي مزيجا من الكونسلير ومستحظر للاضائه 

* للتالق : 

الماكياج المطفأ"المات" ولى زمنه وصارت كريمات الاضائه والتوهج هي السائده في ايامنا هذه 

* هذه المستحضرات تستقطب الضوء فضعيها على الخدين وعضمتي الحاجبين ومركز الجفون 
وعلى امتداد الانف والكتفين كذلك جربي وضع قليل منها على شحمتي الاذن 
- magic highlight "من برسكريبتيفز" 
- trinity in likeable "من فيس ستوكهولم
- ليومينايزر "من شويوميرا"


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بصراحة دة اول موضوع يطول منى كدة 

162  مشاركة 

خايفة تكونوا زهقتم من المتابعة
لكن من اجل الامانة 
كل ما اقراءة ويعجبنى انقلة لكم 
وواضح  ان المخطوبين ربنا مباركهم  

 لانى لم يطول منى اى موضوع كهذا 
كل ما اجى اقفلة الاقى موضوعات 
الحقيقة انا كمان بستفاد من المعلومات معاكم 
فقط اتمنى الا يصيبكم الملل 
وان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراءة 


:download:​ 
*مراوح للعرايس تجنن
** 
*
*





*
مراوح 
*




مراوح تجنن
*
*




مراوح
**




مراوح
**




مراوح
**




مراوح
**




مراوح تجنن
**



*





:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*







































































































































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*دليلك لاهم مصصففى الشعر والمكياج فى اسكندرية والقاهرة* 



:download:




*فى القاهرة:
محمد الصغير ( القاهرة )
العنوان:16 شارع صلاح الدين متفرع من شارع شجرة الدر – الزمالك .
التليفون: 7363501
..........................**.
مسيو عبده ( القاهرة )
العنوان:"الفرع الاول" 161شارع الحجاز – مصر الجديدة
"الفرع الثانى" 16 أحمد فخري بجانب مستشفى حسبو- مدينة نصر
التليفون:* * 4097290 -012  * * 4097290 -012 / 00 61 252 – 012
.......................
حليم ( القاهرة )
73 A شارع جامعة الدول العربية – المهندسين - القاهرة .
0122132214 – 7602255
......................
محمد وسيد ( القاهرة )
16 شارع الحجاز متفرع من شارع سوريا – المهندسين .
9 شارع عبد الله دراز ، متفرع من شارع الثورة ، أرض الجولف – هيليوبلس.
3468193 – 6904673
.........................
خالد دندش ( القاهرة )
6 شارع جامعة الدول العربية - القاهرة.
3474904-3446464 – 0105000422
......................
محمود هريدي ( القاهرة )
1 شارع علي عبد الحليم البادي – الدقي – الجيزة
7605161 – 3358065
....................
عادل أسامة ( القاهرة )
3 شارع مصطفى مختار متفرع من عمار بن ياسر – مصر الجديدة .
6244895
.................
بطة صلاح ( القاهرة )
3378727 – 0101696055
.................
وليد الجيجي (الأسكندرية )
18 شارع هدى شعراوي- الوطنية بلازا – لوران .
5855956 – 0123236569-5443432 - 0123537975
..................
محمد آدم ( القاهرة )
11 شارع حسن أفلاطون متفرع من شارع الثورة – مصر الجديدة.
4196153
....................
طارق الصغير (الأسكندرية )
397 طريق الحرية- مصطفى كامل – الأسكندرية
0123425510 – 5230870 -03
**tarekelsoghayar@usa.net*
*.....................
ريهام حسن - للمحجبات - ( القاهرة )
0124015786 – 0101742660
....................
شريف عدنان ( القاهرة )
110 – شارع 26 يوليو – الزمالك - القاهرة .
7359811 00202
....................
صلاح سليم ( القاهرة )
20 شارع أحمد تيسير- مدينة المروة- كلية البنات - مصر الجديدة - القاهرة.
4198668 – 4177677 – 0122113795
..................
إبراهيم وصلاح ( القاهرة )
169 شارع الحجاز – هليوبلس - القاهرة
6426147 – 6359451
...................
مها عثمان ( القاهرة )
0122190112
للامانة منقول*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



 



 






















 



 
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



























Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*أنتى أجمل وأروع ( فى يوم زفاااااااافك ) بأتباع الخطوات التاليه--* 
_---يقول خبراء التجميل---_










*-ان على العروس قبل زفافها ان تختار نوع* *الكريم الافضل لبشرتها *
*وعليها ان تحدد نوع بشرتها (جافه او دهنيه)*
*وعلى اساس ذلك يتم أختيار المستحضر الملائم لها0*
*-و ان هناك انواعا معينه من الاطعمه على العروس تناولها *
*لابراز جمال بشرتها قبل ميعاد الزفاف بفتره كافيه0*
*وذلك*


*----بأتباع الخطوات التاليه----*












*1- تناول الفاكهه بجميع انواعها والاكثار من البرتقال*


_*2- تناول الخضروات بجميع انواعها والاكثار من الجزر*_


*3- منتجات الالبان خصوصا الزبادى لانه مفيد للبشره بالاضافه الى اهميته كقناع بأضافة العسل الابيض والليمون*


*4- تجنب الآسراف فى تناول الحلويات والدهنيات *


*5- تجنب التعرض لأشعة الشمس المباشره*


*6- المداومه على استخدام الآقنعه المفيده مره أسبوعيا على الآقل*


*7- التدليك اليومى بحركات دائريه بسيطه بأطراف الاصابع لتحريك الدوره الدمويه واضفاء الحيويه للبشره*


*8- المداومه على عمل حمام بخار مرتين اسبوعيا لمده لا تقل عن 15 دقيقه وذلك فى المساء بعد تنظيف البشره *
*ليساعد على تفتيح المسام وتنظيف البشره من الرؤس السوداء والبثور*


*9- الحصول على عدد ساعات نوم كافيه قبل ميعاد الزفاف بفتره طويله حتى تبدو يوم الزفاف جميله*


*10- ان تريح البشره قبل الزفاف من مستحضرات التجميل وتكتفى بأحمر الشفايف والكحل حتى لا ترهق البشره*


*11- الآكثار من شرب الماء خاصة قبل الآفطار وتجنب الماء المثلج قدر الآمكان*


*12- المداومه على عمل اقنعه دوريه ومعرفة ماذا تحتاج البشره حتى تركزى على مشاكل بشرتك *
*





 تحذيرررررررررررر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*0تجنب المبالغه فى الاقنعه حتى لا تأتى بنتيجه عكسيه0*
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الـــــــورد* 
فوايده 
مسح البشره بيه يوميا وخصوصا قبل النوم يخلى البشرة كلها نقاء
يزيل الانتفاخات من حول العين وايضا السواد
مفيد لحبوب الشباب لو استعملتيه باستمرار زى المس
اخلطيه مع النشا بعد السويت علشان الالتهابات والالم
مبرد للجلد امن جدا مع الاطفال والكبارويمنع الحكه ويخفف الاحمرار
شربه ع الريق هاايل للجسم كله 
استخدميه مع كل وصفاتك 
استخدميه كمان مع مزيل العرق


----------



## asmicheal (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


الاسكندرانية 

احسن ناس 

منقوووووووووووووووووووول للامانة 

اول حته انصحك تنزليها مول وطنية في لوران لانه فيه اشيك فساتين ممكن تلاقيها وخاصه عند اتيليه مدام سميرة الفساتين بتاعتها رقيقة جدا وزوقها عالى وفريال الشاعر وفي واحد في الدور الارضي برضه على ايدك الشمال اول ما تدخلى 
وبعد كده طبعا فيه وليد زهير والعسال وش ابو قير عامة زوقه عالى اوى 
بالنسبة لمنال القاضي يا بنات فساتينها قديمة شوية 
اما بقي احذرى بجد وعن تجربه من داليا البحيرى على الرغم من ان الفساتين اللى هناك شيك اوى بس التعامل وحش جدا مع العرايس انا روحت هناك واللهى ولقيت عروسة جت تستلم فستانها لقيته طالع واحدة تانية واخداه والحكاية دى اتكررت مرتين قدام عينى ده غير الوصولات اللى العرايس بيمضوا عليها على بياض دى من غير تمن معين والفساتين مش بتروح دراى بانتظام 
يعنى باختصار بلاش منه عشان تبقي مطمنة على نفسك وانك حتلاقي فستانك انشالله كويس


ثانيا بقي الكوافيرات


اهم حاجة وانتى بتنقي انك تروحى تشوفي بنفسك وقت خروج العرايس بيبقي شكلهم عامل ازاى عند اى كوافير في دماغك 
ومش تتكسفي تطلب منه صور او ميعاد تيجى تشوفي فيه اللى موجودين 
وتسالى على البروجرام اللى حيعملهولك سواء كنتى محجبة او لا 
والاسعار طبعا 
انا عن نفسي كنت عند كوافير سكر في ش سوريا والحمد لله الراجل شغله تمام اوى ومريح واحسن حاجة هناك انهم بياخدوا رايك في نوع الميكب والطرح اللى عايزه تعمليها واحسن واحدة هناك بتعمل ميكب اسمها ندا وفيه كمان مدام جيهان وعن السعر بياخد 400 جنيه في الخطوبه و800 زفاف ده لو محجبة وبيعملك كل حاجة تقولى عليها 
بعد كده وليد جيجي والمعاملة هناك مش لذيذة شوية عشان مش بياخدوا رايك في اى حاجة وكمان العرايس الزفاف عنده احلى بكتير من الخطوبة بالنسبة للسعر الخطوبة 500 والزفاف 700
وطارق الصغير كمان حلو اوى بس عن تجربه شخصيه خدى بالك يا عروسة بيسمر اوى 
فيه واحد بقي اسمه احمد كلاسيك في شارع القاهرة في سيدى بشر شغله جميل اوى برضه وبياخد خطوبة 350 وزفاف 500
وفيه منعم ده في ش محرم بيه ومشهور جدا وخبرة فظيعه وده بياخد خطوبة 250 وزفاف 400



بعدين في ايه ؟؟ اه الاستديو 


من الاخر يا بنات بجد استديو فرح اللى في شارع سوريا احسن استديو في اسكندرية دى مش فيها نقاش بجد الصور بتتظبط عنده جامد والمناظر جديدة مش تقليدية وبتبقي متدلعه على الاخر 
ده غير انو مش بيفرض عليكى عدد مناظر بالعكس ده عامل تسعيره المنظر ب 65 جنيه وبتاخدى مرتين صورة تبقي عندك وصورة عند العريس وعلى حسب عدد المناظر اللى انتى عايزاها بقي بيحاسبك بس لو اختارتى 6 مناظر بتبقي فيه هدية اللى هيا ايه بقي
الست مناظر بتوعك مرتين 6 عندك و 6 عند اهل عريسك 
وبتاخدى بوستر كبير لاى صورة تختاريها متبروزة 
وكمان بتاخدى 12 صورة صغيرة توزعيها على صحابك وقرايبك للمناظر كلها وطبعا وسعر كل ده 400 جنيه

وفيه طبعا استديو غزال مش محتاج كلام برضه وسعره 300 
وفيه كمان ركوادور تحفه ومتجدد مش عارفه السعر بالظبط

​


----------



## asmicheal (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*مجموعة تيجان للعرايس* 




























































​


----------



## asmicheal (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الحفاظ اليومى على الشعر


*و صفات يوميه لتحافظ على نضاره وحيويه شعرك:*​ 
* 
​​*طحن ورق التين المجفف ويضاف إليه زيت الزيتون الساخن مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 

مزج مقداران متساويان من عصير الجرجير والكحول النقي مع قليل من ماء الورد ويدلك بهما فروة الرأس مرة واحدة يوميآ. 

عمل مزيج مكون من { 10جرامات زيت فازلين + 25 جرام زيت خروع + 5 جرامات زيت عطر الصنوبر + 75 جرام كحول أبيض + 3 جرام عطر بنفسج } ويدلك بهذا المزيج الشعر وجذوره. 

عمل مزيج مكون من { 5 جرامات نشادر + 15 جرام عطر التربنتينا + 100جرام كحول بالكافور } ويتم تدليك جذور الشعر. 
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

10 اخطاء تزيد من عمرك 10 سنوات


















عندما يتحدث خبراء التجميل فيجب أن تستمعي جيدا، هم وحدهم قادرون على تميز ما هو مناسب وما هو غير مناسب. لذا استعدي للانتباه من هذه الاخطاء العشر القاتلة.






1. كريم الاساس السميك:
استعمال كريم الاساس السميك هو طريقك الى الظهور أكبر من سنك، تقول خبيرة التجميل كريسيان ديفيز. اختاري ظل كريم اساس مناسب للون بشرتك، خفيف، ويحتوي على كريم ترطيب. ننصحك باستعمال Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20. وبعد استعمال كريم الاساس، قومي بضغط اسفنجة رطبة على المناطق التي تحتوي على تجاعيد لامتصاص اي فائض من كريم الاساس. كلما كان مظهرك طبيعيا كلما كنت أكثر جمالا وبشرتك اكثر نضارة.






2. كريم الاساس الفاتح جدا:
كريم الاساس الافتح من لون بشرتك الطبيعية يمكن أن يزيد من ظهور الخطوط والتجاعيد. حتى لو كانت بشرتك عاجية، يجب أن يكون كريم الاساس دافئا قليلا. اختاري ظلا أقل بدرجة أو درجتين من لون بشرتك، احرصي على أن يحتوي على مرطب وملمع للبشرة، ننصحك باستعمال Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk.






3. كريم اخفاء العيوب على الدوائر السوداء:
يصبح الجلد اسفل العين أقل سماكة مع التقدم في السن، الاساس الثقيل حولها سيبدو مثل طبقة الاسمنت. خففي الضغط على هذه المنطقة ننصحك باستعمال Lancôme Effacernes Waterproof Protective Undereye Concealer استعمليه بالفرشاة. الفراشة توزع المستحضر بشكل متساوي. ضعيه في المناطق التي تحتاج لعناية فقط.







4. بودرة الوجه فوق الخطوط:
البودرة جيدة لتقليل اللمعانِ على الأنف والذقن، لكن ليس على الأجزاء الأخرى من الوجه فهي تزيد من بروز التجاعيد ويمكن أن تجعل الجلد يبدو جافا جداً. تقول خبيرة التجميل لينتر، المرة الوحيدة التي يسمح فيها باستعمال البودرة هي عند التصوير الفوتوغرافي للحصول على صورة بدون لمعة زيتية. وحتى عندها يفضل التخلص منه بعد التصوير.






5. البودرة على عظام الخد:
مع أنها مفضلة لدى السيدات الاكبر سنا إلا أنها تعمل على العكس مما يعتقدن فيها تزيد الانتباه على الجلد المترهل خصوصا جلد الوجه والخدود التي تترهل سريعا. إذا كنت ترغبين في استعمال اللون الوردي على خدود فابتعدي قدر الامكان عن الانف وارفعيها إلى الاعلى عند الاذن. تخلي عن الوان ملكة الدراما، الاحمر القاني والقرفة ستجعلك تبدين جدة عجوز بالاضافة إلى أنها ستجعلك تبدين كالمهرج. 






6. احمر الشفاه الذائب:
عندما نشيخ تقل سماكة الشفاه، مما يحعل أحمر الشفاه يسيل عند الجوانب بسهولة. يمكنك التحايل على هذا باستعمال قلم تحديد بلون البشرة ننصحك باستعمال Mally Beauty Lip Fence بعدها استعملي قلم احمر شفاه جيد ومناسب.



7. احمر الشفاه الخطأ:
الألوان اللامعة، والظلال الداكنة، وأيّ شئ معدني أو قزحي سيكون ثقيلا جداً على الشفاه. بدلاً من ذلك، اختاري ظلّا ورديا محايدا. فكري في التحول كليا من أحمر الشفاه إلى الملمع فقط الذي سيمنح شفاهم امتلاءا أكثر.





 
8. مجمّل الرموش على الرموش السفلى:
إذا كان هناك شيء يجعلك تبدين كبيرة في السن فهو مجمل الرموش على الرموش السفلى. ارفعي رموشك العلوية جيدا، غطيها بالماسكارا وستحصلي على عيون كبيرة وواسعة وجميلة. غطي الرموش السفلية وستدمري كل شيء وتحصلي على اقدام الغراب! تجنبي استعمال مجمل الرموش السميك أو اللزج أو المضاد للماء لانه سيلصق ويكلفك بعضا من رموشك الثمينة. ننصحك باستعمال Cover Girl LashExact Mascara أو Lancôme High Définicils High Definition Mascara.

9. تحديد العين من الاسفل:
هذا ما تقوم به العديد من النساء بهدف التجميل ولكن ما يحدث هو الحصول على عيون أصغر. ودوائر سوداء ادكن. ننصحك باستعمال Elizabeth Arden Smoky Eyes Powder Pencil لتحديد العيون من الاعلى فقط على خط العين بحذر، مع مجمل الرموش من يستطيع أن يقاوم هذه العيون الكبيرة والجميلة.


10. ظلال براقة ولامعة خارج العين:
القليل من ظلال العيون البراقة في زاوية العين الداخلية يزيد من بريقها وجمالها، ولكن استعماله بشكل مبالغ على الزاوية الخارجية يزيد من التأكيد على الخطوط الرفيعة حول العين. حددي استعمال الظلال على الزوايا الداخلية فقط وتجنبي استعمال ظلال عيون لامع اذا كانت جفونك مجعدة.


----------



## asmicheal (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*























































































































​​


----------



## asmicheal (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

المبدع ايلى صعب


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

. 


بعض وصفات اقنعة للبشرة 
اقنعة مقشرة : معلقة عسل + معلقة ملح + معلقةخل ، تضع على بشرة لمدة 15 د ثم يزال بحركات لطيفة . لبشرة ذهنية 
للبشرة جافة : معلقة ملح + معلقة زيت زيتون + معلقةخل . 
مسك3 : ياغورت دانينو + معلقة سكر . هذا مسك مغذي للبشرة . 
لصفاء الوجه : غاسول ابيض معجون بماء بابنوج يضع على بشرة حتى يجف ثم
ينضف بماء فاتر . 
وصفة ثانية : ماء حمص مصلوق يضع في زجاجة يحتفظ به في ثلاجة كل يوم يدهن به بشرة يترك لمدة 20 د ثم ينضف بماء فاتر . 
لسيون طبيعي : عصير برتقال . 



كل هذه الوصفات مجربة ​​:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

نمـــــــــــــــــــــاذج من نقــــــــــــــوشات اليـــــــــــــــدين

























































:download:



​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الان نقوشات الرجلين



























على ساعد اليدين 








تحضيرات الزفاف نبدا بانتقاء
مسكات ورود ولا اروع




























سلات ورود ومخدات الشبكة










::: سلات ورود :::











::: سلات ورود :::










::: سلات ورود :::






​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


قائمة فى السريع علشان تتموا وتجمعوا افكاركم 

تجهيزات المطبخ 


- هيكل المطبخ (خشب - الومنيوم - خشمونتال)

-مطبقية

-بوتجاز يقال يونيفرسال او تكنوجاز 5 شعله

-غسالة اوتوماتيك اما ايديال اكواتك او وايت بوينت لانها بضمان العبد

-تلاجه انتى وراحتك بقي وايت ويل نار بس جامده موت - ال جي- كريازي-توشيبا-الكتروستار-وايت بوينت وغيروووووووو

- خلاط فى يقول كيتشن ماشين كينود او مولينكس
وفي يقول هايجيب مفرط خلادط وكبه وعجان وعصارة الافضل مولينكس فرنساوي برضو براحتك بس انا شايفه ان المفرط عملى اكتر علشان لو موتور باظ التاني يشبلو 

-ماكنة بسكوت 
-ماكنة بيتي فور
-ماكنة عيش 
-ماكنة بقلاوة
-ماكنة لف ورق عنب
-غلاية ميا كهربا
-كيس قماش لزواق التورته احسن من البلاستيك بيتقطع
-مضرب نسكافيه
-كولمن ميا
فى حجات كتير مالهاش لازمة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الاطقم


-طقم صيني الافضل هو التشيكي ثم الشركة المصرية الالمانية ثم الماليزي والاماراتي

-طقم اركوبال الافضل الفرنساوي ثم الهندي ثم التيوانى 

-طقم بيركس الافضل دائما هو الفرنساوي ثم الماليزي

-طقم حلل الومنيوم (الشيف الدهان موش يحي الدهان ونفرق بينهم الحله مكتوب على ضهرها الدهان تقفيل الحله نضيف قوي قوي - زهران - الاهرام)

-طقم حلل صاج (فى صاج وفى صاج تيفال لو مش هانجيب تيفال)

- طقم حلل إستالس الافضل استالس المصانع الحربية وزهران وفى التركي الكركماز 
طبعا لانو غالي فالافضل نجيب حلتين او تلاته للاستعمال زي غلي اللحمة او غيرو

-طقم حلل تيفال زهران- او تروفال
موش بنجيب طقم كامل ومش مهم الحلل الكبيرة تبقي تيفال لانها بتعلى قوي فى السعر ممكن الحلل الكبيرة تبقي فى الاومنيوم او الصاج بنجيب بس اربع او خمس حلل مع صوانى قارب مستطيل ومدورة وقلب

-طقم توابل كبير + طقم 3 علب + علبة الزيت وعلبة الخل

-طقم توزيع استالس و خشب للتيفال

-طقم اطباق سمك

-طقم ميلامين (بيقولو مش صحي وبيتفاعل مع الاكل)

-طقم مقصات + مقص سمك

-طقم تلاجه لحفظ الاكل (صاج او بلاستيك او ازاز)

-2طقم كنك من اي نوع تيفال او استالس او الومنيوم




حجات مفرطة
-حلة بخار 

-حلة المكرونة الافضل استالس علشان يبقي سهل فى التنضيف 

-شنطة معالق المانى الصناعة مش الموديل خلو بالكم فى فرق بين 
made in & modale

-شنطة سكاكين

-حامل شوك ومعالق للسفره مش اساسي قوي بس منظر

-عمود حلل حافظ للاكل

-3صوانى بيتزا وبسبوسه

-طواجن فخار مش اساسي

-حامل مجات

-تورمس للشاي

-حلة الضغط او البخار مقاس 10 عملى اما استالس المصانع الحربية او سب فرنساوي

-2طبق فاكهه للتقديم

-صوانى تقديم استيل او نحاس او خشب او ميلامين

-ميزان

-عنابية (شيالة الكحك)

-بونبنيرة

-سكرية للتقديم

-صوانى كيك الومنيوم اوتيفال او سافلون قوارب او مدور حسب الرغبه

-لبانه

-2برطمان ازاز للمخلل

-مصفة كبيرة برجول استالس او الومنيوم

-مدقة بوفتيك بالحامل بتاعها​
​رفايع صغنتوته


-طقم مصفات عصير بلاستيك 

-هون خشب او حديد وياريت لو لقينا النحاس

-منخل استالس للدقيق

-هراسة توم = قشارة بلاستيك

-عصارة لمون وبرتقال بلاستيك

-مخرطة

-فتاحة علب وإزايز 

-بولة أيس كريم

طبق عيش

-أسياخ شوي وتكتيف خشب

-ماسك مشويات و مقليات عادي ومقص

-3مقاور = مقوار كوسه

-قطاعة بيض

-3 قلاية لبيض العيون بتبقي مدورة وتتفتح البيضه جواها

-قطاعة مخلل المشرشرة

-قطاعة تفاح وبطاطس

-2قشارة بطاطس وخضار وسمك

-قاعدة للاطباق السخنه عالسفرة وفى المطبخ _خشب واستالس

-شياطة بوتجاز

-كسرولة سلق بيض او غيرو

- مقلاية تيفال او الومنيوم

-أورمة للتقطيع فى المطبخ

-ملاحة

-دماسة

-فرشاة حلويات

-نشابة

-دوارق

-صفاية معالق للحوض

-ولاعة بوتجاز






:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



قائمة فى السريع جهاز غررررف النوم 




*فرش غرف النوم*

*1) 2لحاف فيبر*
*2) 3بطاطين(2خفاف 1تقيلة)أو حسب الرغبة*
*3) 2كوفرتة (قطن فيبر)*
*4) 8أطقم ملايات سرير* *مطرز*
*5) 4أطقم ملايات سرير(مشجر)*
*6) 20 فوطة+6فوط للمطبخ 12فوطة صغيرة*
*7) طقم برنس (رجالي حريمي)*
*8) 2مفرش ستان (ألوان مختلفة)*
*9) مفرش قطيفة*
*10)بشكير (حريمي ، رجالي )*

*اللبس البيتي الصيفي*

*1) 24أندر وير*
*2) 12سنتيان داخلي*
*3) 6بادي قطن داخلي*
*4) 20 قميص نوم*
*5) 4جلاليب بيتي (كم طويل/حمالة)حسب الرغبة*
*6) 4جلاليب أستقبال*
*7) 10 بيجامة (نص كم/حمالات)حسب الرغبة*
*8) 2روب ستان*
*9) 4بيجامة ستان(حمالات/كم طويل)*

*اللبس البيتي الشتوي*

*1) 6بيجامة شتوي(2ترنج 2بيجامة عادي 2قطيفة)*
*2) 6ملابس شتوي*
*3) 6ملابس  أستقبال (قطيفة/كتان)*
*4) 2 روب شتوي*


*كماليااااااات*

*1) 3  اطقم  أستقبال*
*2) 6أطقم داخلية للنوم*


*أدواااات التسريحة*

*1) مشط (بلاستيك/خشب)*
*2) فرشة شعر*
*3) زيت أو كريم للشعر*
*4) كريم مرطب للبشرة*
*5) دبابيس للحجاب*
*6) برفانات حريمي ورجالي*
*7) 2مزيل عرق (حريمي/رجالي)*
*8) كلونيا حلاقة*
*9) مبرد قصافة للعناية بالأظافر*
*10)مكياج+علبة مكياج كاملة للعروسة*
*11)براية مكياج*
*12)فرشة هدوم*
*13)أبر +خيط الوان*
*14)طبعا دةمش في التسرحة بس هكتبها علشان دايما منسية*
*((ورنيش الجزم +سفنجة+فرشة جزم))*

*كماااااليات*

*1) كريمات مختلفة للعناية بالبشرة*
*2) زراير قمصان*
*3) ماكنة أزالة شعر حريمي*
*4) سيشوار*
*5) مكواة شعر*
*6) زيادة في أنواع البرفانات*


*التنجيييييييد*

*1) مرتبة *
*2) مخدة*
*3) خودادية(2مستطيل+4مربع)*
*4) لحاف*
*5) شلتة*


*الديكوووور*

*1) 2أباجورة للكومودينو*
*2) 3مفارش (للتسريحة والكومودينو)*
*3) 1برواز متوسط لصور الفرح*
*4) 2برواز صغير لصور الفرح*
*5) شمعدان للشموع*
*6) باسكت زبالة صغير منقوش*

*شماعات للملابس 
والشمعات المبطنة للملابس الداخلية 
وطرح مختلفة للبيت وللخروج 
شربات قطن وشربات نايلون للخروج 
وشباشب فرو*

​
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

























































































































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*سلات باللون الأبيض لورود العرائس*





* 






















** 

























*


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*سلات للعطور*








































​


----------



## asmicheal (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

طريقة طبيعية وسهلة لتفتيح البشرة 
لمن ترغب بذلك 
منقوووووووول




 





​​​


 
 


تفتيح للبشره طبيعي بدون اضرار
عصير لمونتين مع معلقتان من لبن بودره مع معلقه لبن سائل 
يخلط المزيج ويوضع علي الوجه لمده عشره دقائق ويشطف بالماء العادي ويضاف بعديه علي الوجه ماء ورد 


الحليب وماء الورد للتفتيح
معلقتين حليب بودره
معلقتين ماء ورد
اخلطيهم وافرديها عالوجه والرقبه لتفتيح البشره

تفتيح وتنعيم البشره
خميره
ترمس مطحون او كركم
زبادي
عسل
نخلط هذي المكونات مع بعضها ثم نضعها علي الوجه لمده 15 دقيقه ثم نفركها ونغسل الوجه بالماء الفاتر​


----------



## asmicheal (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


































































​


----------



## asmicheal (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*أفضل عشر عطور لخريف وشتاء 2009-2010

(من مجلة In Style )




L'Eau Ambree by Prada*






*Very Hollywood by Michael Kors *





*Escale a Pondichery by Christian Dior





Crescent Row by Benefit




Be Delicious by DKNY




flora by gucci





The One by Dolce & Gabbana 





Miss Dior Cherie




Chole by Chole




Magnifique by Lancome *


----------



## asmicheal (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

احدث العطور النسائية


_اتمنى تعجبكم 
_Incanto Charms






Escada Pacific Paradise






Love At First Glow 






V Absolu من فالنتينو












منقول​


----------



## asmicheal (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*خـــــــــــــــدع المكيــــــــــــــــــاج 00 
مشاكل وحلها بالوجه والجسم... : 
*لتوسع العينين:/
إذا لم يكن لديك وقت لوضع الماكياج..استعملي الماسكرا..
لأنها الوحيدة التي تزيد من توسيع حجم العين وتألقها!!

*للتقليل من حجم الأنف الكبير:/
ضرب الأنف بلمسات خفيفه من البلاشر(بودرة حمرة الخدود) على الجانبين،،
ولتعديل مظهر الأنف الطويل،،مرري البلاشر على القسم العلوي 
من الجبهة وعلى جانبي الذقن.

* قشر البرتقال:/
لا تستهيني برميه بعد الأكل بل أفركي به بشرتك ويديك فهو يزيل الخشونة 
والتشققات ويطري الجلد.

*قشر الليمون:/
يزيل السواد وينعم البشرة وكمادة قابضه للمسام ومفيدة للبشرة الدهنيه،،
ومضاد للنمش وبقع الوجه حيث انه يساعد على إخفائها 
ودعك الأسنان بها بصورة مستمرة يزيل الاصفرار
((وكذلك بقايا العود بعد البخور تفرك بها الأسنان للبياض))

*لتغطية البثور:/
نضع القليل من معجون الأسنان عليها طوال الليل،،
وفي الصباح يسهل التخلص منها بحيث أنها تجف.

*الأظافر:/
يستحسن استخدام الألوان الفاتحة والشفافة،،لكي تزيد تألق يديك.

*الماسكرا :/
عند انتهائها ممكن نعيد استعمالها عن طريق تبليل فرشاة تمشط الرموش
و بالماء قليلا ونرجعها للعبوة مع تحريكها بلطف.

*العطر:
لبقاء العطر مدة أطول نقوم بدهن المنطقة المراد تعطيرها بــ (فازلين)
بطبقة رقيقه منه وثم رشها بالعطر المراد.

*لملئ فراغات الحاجبين:/
استعمال بفرشاة صغيرة،،ظل العيون الغامق وأيضا لتحديد العيون.

*إنتفاخ البطن:/
أسرع الطرق للتخلص منها شرب شاي بالليمون في النهار مع تناول 
وجبات صغيرة بدون ملح والقليل من الكربوهيدرات.

(أحسن الطرق للتخلص من الأنتفاخات)
*الوجه/ نحضر كوب ماء ثم نفرغ فيه مكعبات ثلج ونحضر قطعه قماش 
..ثم ننقعها بالكوب..بعدها نضغط بلطف على الوجه..
ونعيد الكرة لمدة عشر دقائق،، 
تساعد هذه الطريقة على تصريف الفائض من السوائل المتجمعة 
تحت بشرة الوجه مما يجعلن أكثر نشاط.

*العين/ من مشاكل العيون الجمالية الشائعة خاصة بين الفتيات الشكوى
من وجود اسوداد أسفل العين..أو ما يسمى بالهالات السوداء،،
وعلاج هذه المشكلة سهل جدا..
ويكون بالمداومة على عمل كمادات من شرائح الخيار
الرقيقة الطازجة وذلك بتغميض العينين ووضع الشريحة 
على العين بحيث تلامس الجلد الملامس للعينين،،
مع الاسترخاء لمدة عشر دقائق..
وأيضا هناك وسائل أخرى
بوضع شرائح البطاطس،،أو دهن المنطقة بخليط
من زيت اللوز وربع ملعقة من عصير النعناع!!
وبالأضافه إلى ذلك كمادات شاي دافئ لمدة عشر دقائق
تليها كمادات شاي باردة لمدة خمس دقائق أخرى بالتوالي.
وأهم من هذا كله تجنب الإجهاد النفسي أو الجسماني
واخذ قسط كافي من النوم
والاهتمام بتناول غذاء صحي متوازن...
واضطراب احد هذه الأمور هو الذي يؤدي لظهور
الهالات السوداء.

وعند نفاذ....
1-الشامبو...يمكن أن نستخدم غسول الجسم على الشعر.
2-الملطف(الكونديشنر)...استعمال المايونيز لأنه يحتوي على البيض
الغني بالبروتينات ثم غسله جيدا.
3-الوقت الكافي لغسل الشعر...إذا لم يكن هناك وقت لغسل الشعر
وكان دهني فبالإمكان استعمال بودرة التالك (Talc) برش القليل منها 
على أسنان المشط ونمشط بها خصل الشعر من الجذور..
ثم ننفض الشعر للتخلص من بقايا البودرة.
4-مزيل طلاء الأظافر.. لإزالته وضع طبقة أخرى من الطلاء فوق 
كل إصبع على حدة ثم إزالته بسرعه ...
** منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــول 

*​


----------



## asmicheal (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*نصائح فرنسية لكيفية وضع العطور (نصائح فرنسية لكيفية وضع العطور)

هناك طريقة تجعل العطرررر يدوم وتجلعنا نتفادى البقع التي تنتج عن العطور 

وبالتأكيد إليك هذه الطريقة من خبير عطور فرنسي: 

أن نثر قطرات العطر على الجسم فن له قواعد وأصول تجهلها الكثيرات، مما يفقد العطر تأثيره المستمر‏..‏ لذلك فإن النصيحة التي يقدمها المتخصصون إلى المرأة في هذا المجال هي ضرورة تجنب الأماكن المعتادة لنثر العطر عليها مثل منطقة العنق وخلف الأذنين لأن تراكم القطرات على هذه المناطق يعمل على سد الحيز التنفسي لها، كما أنه يساعد في فصل الصيف على ظهور البقع الداكنة على الجلد


وينصحون باتباع طريقة أكثر رقة وأكثر فاعلية تساعد على استمرار الإحساس باللذة والانتعاش، الذي تولده رائحة العطر في الجسم فيقترحون على المرأة 
إذا كان العطر من النوع القوي النفاذ أن تنشر رشة منه في الهواء أمامها وتتقدم بجسمها خطوة إلي الأمام في اتجاه مكان الرش، وتدور حول نفسها بحركة سريعة (بس نصيحيتي ما حدا يشوفكن ههههههه) لتلتقط أماكن متفرقة من الجسم قطراته فيتكون حولها شبه هالة عطرية‏.‏



ويقترحون أيضا أماكن جديدة للاحتفاظ برائحة العطر لفترة أطول، مثل ثنايا الملابس خاصة بين خياطات ذيل الفستان أو الجاكيت‏..‏ كما يمكن بل قطع صغيرة من القطن بالعطر المفضل وتوزيعها على الجيوب لتستمر الرائحة 


‏ ويمكن أيضا نثر رشات من العطر ( خاصة إذا كانت من الأنواع الجيدة ) على خصلة شعر لقدرتها على الاحتفاظ بالذرات العطرية لفترة طويلة وإعادة بثها ببراعة مع كل حركة رأس‏ ...*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

كل ما اقول خلاص الموضوع خلص 
ربنا يبعت افكار جديدة 

 للامانة كلها من قرائاتى على النت 
مع تعديل واضافة 

:download:

مزيل العرق ذو اهمية كبيرة خصوصا فى فصل الصيف سواء كان طبيعي او مزيل من مستحضرات التجميل الصناعية سواء من النوع الكريم او البخاخ و ذلك لفاعلية مزيلات رائحة العرق فى القضاء على البكتيريا المسببة لرائحة العرق والتخلص من تلك الرائحة بدون سد مسام الجلد وتجعله يعرق بدون رائحة , وخبراء التجميل دائما ينصحون فى القضاء على رائحة العرق قبل وضع البرفان
الأفضل فى مزيلات العرق للفاعليّة ثمّ العطرالصادر منه الذي يجب أن يكون خفيفاً ولكن مؤثّراً
مزيلات الرائحة: فاعلة ضدّ الروائح الكريهة وليس ضدّ الرطوبة، بفضل العناصر المطهِّرة والمكافِحة للجراثيم التي تحتويها والعطور التي تطمس الروائح
المزيلات المكافِحة للتعرُّق: فاعلة ضدّ الرطوبة فحسب و تخفض حجم المسام بهدف الحد من تدفّق العرق
المزيلات العضويّة: مجرّد مزيلات للرائحة ولكنّها لا تحدّ من التعرّق لاتحتوي إلاّ على مكونات نباتية طبيعية، وتتسم الزيوت العطرية برائحة عطرة، وتوفّر الزيوت الأساسية المطهِّرة النعناع، القويصة التي تخفّف إفراز العرق.. أيضاً عطراً طبيعيّاً، تحتوي على عناصر مبيدة للجراثيم وفاعلة ضد الروائح الكريهة، لكنّ فاعليّتها محدودة ولا تدوم طوال اليوم يسبّب هذا النوع شعوراً بالوخز و منها الشبة مررها تحت الماء ثمّ تحت إبطيك ويدوم طويلاً و طبيعيا 100% إذا كنت بحاجة إلى حلّ فاعل، لأنّ حجر الشب لا يوقف التعرق كليّاً
من المزيلات المعروفة رخيصة الثمن
بالنسبة للمزيلات العرق للرجال والنساء يوجد مزيل فيبكس وهو عبارة عن كريم يستعمل عن طرق دهن منطقة العرق بة بعد الاستحمام اسبوعيا وهو يعمل على جعل الجلد يعرق طبيعيا بدون رائحة ومزيل فيبكس ليس له رائحة فهو مزيل فقط ومشهود له بقوة تتأثيرة ونجاخة وسعرة فى المعقول وهو مفضل للجميع لانة للجميع ويشعرك بالحماية والثقة لمدة اسبوع كامل بدون احساس بوجودة كوجود رائحة مميزة له
بالنسبة للرجال فهناك أكس AXE وهو مزيل عرق رائع الرائحة ذو رائحة نفاثة وهو عبارة عن بخاخ يستعمل عن طريق الرش و أثبت كفائتة كمزيل عرق و معطر فى نفس الوقت موجد منه رائحتين الاخضرPULSE و الاحمر MUSK بين أوسط الشباب وسعرة معقول جدا
ريكسونا Biorythm Rexona مزيل عرق بطريقة البلية الدوارة له رائحة عطرة الى حد ما يوضع يوميا بعد غسل منطقة التعرق وتجففها جيدا بصفة يومية كل 24 ساعة و سعرة منخفض جدا و منه احجام مختلفة , ودا بالنسبة لنساء
بالنسبة لنساء هناك فا FA وده معروف جدا وسعرة معقول وله رائحة نفاسة قوية مختلف الروائح حسب شكل وتركيبة العبوة يستخدم يوميا كل 24 ساعة بعد غسل منطقة العرق جيدا عن طريق الرش او الدلك لان منة ذا البكرة الدوارة او البخاخ و البخاخ افضل و منتشر اكثر وله عطر مميز
مزيلات مرتفعة الثمن نسبيا
MUM
Eveil Cosmetique مزيل للرائحة يمنح شعوراً بالإنتعاش، شديد الفاعلية بفضل عنصر القويصة الذي يحتويه
Soin Deodorant Régulateur Avène مزيل رائحة خالٍ من أملاح الألومنيوم ومن أي مواد حافظة أو كحولية، يجف بسرعة
Soin Deodorant 24 heures Ultra-confort Vichy مستحضر غير معطّر، خالٍ من أملاح الألومنيوم ومادة البرابين ، لا يترك أيّ أثر على الملابس ويرطّب البشرة في الوقت نفسه
Double Effect Nivea مستحضر مكافح للتعرّق، خالٍ من أي مواد كحوليّة، ملطّف للبشرة بفضل مستخلص الأفوكادو الذي يحتويه
Go Fresh Dove مستحضر بعطر الخيار والشاي الأخضر والليمون الهندي 


:download:


على فكرة استعمل fa مشمش اسبراى 
لانة يناسب جميع العطور التى اضعها


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*بالصور تعلمي كيفية الرسم على الاظافر..اشكال جميله*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*اجمل الالوان لطلاء الاظافر* 

شخصيا افضل الالوان الطبيعية 















http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif





http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif






http://vb.njmat.com/redirector.php?url=http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123031206kCFV.gif


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*  خواتم من داماس*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*أصل عادة شهر العسل: اهداء لكل مخطوبى المنتدى* 
*أصل عادة شهر العسل

اهداء لكل المخطوبين بالمنتدى 


* شهر العسل:
- في هذه الأيام تتبع عادة شهر العسل غالباً مراسم الزواج والزفاف والتي هى في واقع الأمر بعيدة كل البعد عن معناها الأصلي. 

حيث تختلف النهاية السعيدة للزواج الآن عن الماضي. وسنكتشف ذلك من كيفية تفسير الكلمة قديماً "Honey moon"، أصل هذه الكلمة تجدها عند الشعب الإسكندينافاني (النرويج) والمشتقة من (Hjunottsmanathr) والتي تعني "أي شئ سعيد"، ونجد أن التاريخ النرويجي القديم يصف ويفسر كلمة "شهر العسل" من القصة التالية:

كان العريس يقوم بخطف عروسه من قريته، حيث يقوم المختَطِف (الشخص الذي سيتزوج العروس) بأخذها إلى مكان لا يعرفه أحد ويختبأ معها لفترة من الوقت، ويحتفظ أصدقائه بمكان الاختباء سراً مع طمأنة الأهل بأنهما في مكان آمن. وبمجرد أن يستسلم أهل العروس ولا يتوصلوا إلى نتائج في البحث يعود العريس بعروسه أى أن أصل الكلمة كان يعني "الاختباء".

أما الجزء الثاني في تفسير كلمة شهر العسل عند الإسكندينافيين فهي مشتقة من العادة القديمة لديهم وهو أن المتزوجين حديثاً في خلال الشهر الأول من زواجهم يحتسون كوباً يومياً من نبيذ به عسل يسمى المِيد (شراب مخمر يعد من عسل وملت وخميرة – Mead).

وقد تتساءل أين كلمة (Moon) في تفسير الكلمة؟ في حين أن كلمة "عسل" تشير إلى الاستمتاع بالزواج الجديد فالشق الثاني منها يشير إلى أن هذا الزواج الجديد مثل القمر الكامل الذي يتضاءل حتى يختفي تماماً مثل العاطفة في الزواج التى تولد كبيرة ثم تتضاءل نتيجة لضغوط الحياة والمشاكل التي قد يقابلها الزوجين.

أما الآن أصبحت كلمة "شهر العسل" تعبر عن حالة السلام والهدوء بين طرفين تسير الأمور بينهما على مايرام كما في مجال العمل بين الموظف ورئيسه على سبيل المثال.

:download:*




*الموضوع بكل مشاركاتة منقوووووووووووووول من النت *



​


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*عادات فى الزواج 
* تقاليع الزواج:
كثيراً من العادات والتقاليد تملأ حياتنا اليومية إلي جانب بعض "التقاليع" وقد يكون الفارق بينهما ضئيلاًً للغاية إلا أن الأخيرة قد ترتبط ببعض السلوك الغريب أو الملفت للنظر وليس بالضرورة أن يكون منافياً للأخلاق. 

- وأكثرالأمثلة شيوعاً لانتشار "التقاليع" هو الزواج، ويكون مغزاها في غالب الأمر تحقيق الخير والسعادة لكلا العروسين:

1- ترك بوكيه الورد:
جرت العادة علي أن العروس في نهاية حفل عرسها تترك بوكيه الورد للفتاة التى لم تتزوج وذلك عن طريق الزحام بين الفتيات المدعوات من الأقارب والأصدقاء لالتقاط البوكيه بعد رمي العروس له والتي تفوز به ستكون التالية في الزواج. 
وأصل بداية هذه التقليعة فرنسا، حيث جرت العادة علي أخذ أي شئ من ملابس العريس أو العروس تيمناًً بها وأنها تجلب الحظ لمقتنيها إلي درجة أن المدعوين كانوا يقومون بقطع جزء من فستان العروس لاعتقادهم بأنهم سيشاركونها في الحظ أو النصيب الخير الذي لحق بها ليعم عليهم. ومن أجل الحفاظ علي فستان العروس، اخترعت بعض التقاليع الجديدة مثل رمي أي شئ من مقتنياتها لإرضاء المدعوين. 
والذي يترجم الآن في صورة "بوكيه الورد" أو رباط جوربها في بعض البلدان الأخرى مثل بريطانيا حيث من السائد هناك أن ترتدي ليلة عرسها جورباًً شفافاًً به رباط لإعطائه بعد ذلك لصاحبة النصيب. 

2- خاتم الزواج (الدبلة): 
ارتداء خاتم الزواج يرجع إلي العهد الروماني القديم، ويرمز هذا الخاتم إلي اتحاد الرجل والمرأة سوياًً إلي الأبد، حيث يمثل شكل هذا الخاتم الأبدية حيث أنه في شكل حلقة مفرغة لا نهاية لها. 
أما ارتدائه في البنصر في اليد اليسرى يعتبر عادة موجودة منذ قديم الأزل حيث يعتقد الكثير من الأشخاص أنه يمتد في هذا الإصبع الوريد أو العصب الذي يتصل بالقلب مباشرة وبالتالي يدوم الارتباط ويبقي الحب الذي يستقر في مكانه الأوحد ألا وهو القلب.

3- رمي الأرز:
ثم جاءت عادات وتقاليع أخرى تحمل في طياتها أجمل المعاني رمي الأرز فبعد انتهاء مراسم الزواج يقوم الضيوف برمي الأرز علي كلا من العريس والعروس كرمزاً للخصوبة والسعادة والحياة الأبدية وتمني الذرية الصالحة للعروسين. 

4- معتقدات أخرى: 
وكتفاؤلاً من الزوجين بهذا اليوم السعيد، يلجأ بعض الأزواج إلى اتباع بعض التقاليع اعتقاداًً منهما أنها تجلب الحظ السعيد لكي يعيشا حياة هانئة طيلة عمرهما. فنجد أن البعض منهم يحرص علي ارتداء شئ قديم، أو جديد أوحتى مقترض من الغير كرمز لجلب الحظ السعيد، كل حسب رغبته وقد يلجأ البعض إلي ارتداء شئ أزرق (وهو أكثر شيء شائع في الاستخدام بحجة أنه يمنع الحسد). 
ومن المعتقدات الأخرى التى تجلب سوء الحظ هو رؤية العريس لعروسه في يوم الزفاف قبل إتمام مراسمه ...

وكل هذه مجرد تقاليع ليس لها أساس من الصحة، لأن التوفيق يأتي من فهم كل طرف للآخر وهي مجرد عادات لذيذة نتبعها من أجل إضفاء سمات خاصة لهذه المناسبة الجميلة.

- عادات ورموز الزواج:

إذا كنت / كنتِ علي وشك الزواج فلم لا تستمع أو تستمعين إلي بعضاً من العادات المتبعة عند شعوب العالم والتي قد لا يفهم المغزى وراء التمسك بها، لكنها لذيذة وبسيطة في نفس الوقت وتسمى (تقاليع جواز).

* تفسير رموز وعادات الزواج:
- هناك أشياء إذا رأتها العروس في يوم زفافها تجلب لها الحظ والسعادة طيلة حياتها الزوجية ، والبعض الآخر يجلب لها عدم التوفيق .
1- الأشياء التي تبعث علي التفاؤل عند رؤيتها:
أ- الحيوانات التالية:
• الماعز .
• الحمام .
• العنكبوت .
• القط الأسود .
ب- أو الأشخاص التالية:
• رجل شرطة .
• رجل دين .
• طبيب .
• شخص كفيف .

2- الأشياء التي تبعث علي التشاؤم عند رؤيتها :
أ- الحيوانات التالية:
• خنزير .
• سماع صياح الديك بعد بزوغ الشمس في صباح يوم الزفاف .
ب- أو رؤية:
• جنازة .
- ومن بعض الاعتقادات السائدة أن العروس التي تريد الهيمنة ويكون لها القرار في الحياة الزوجية عليها بأن تسبق الزوج في شراء أي شيء جديد للمنزل بعد الزواج مباشرة ، وأفضل طريقة لضمان ذلك هو شراء "دبوس" من وصيفة الشرف الرئيسية لزفافها بعد الانتهاء من مراسم الزواج .
- فستان الزفاف الذي يمثل الفرحة الكبري للعروس تتعدد أشكاله وتصميماته وحتى ألوانه التي لكل لون منها معني ، وإذا لم تقم العروس بإلقاء كل دبوس بعد خلعها للفستان و "الطرحة" سيكون ذلك إشارة تبعث علي التشاؤم .

* فساتين وألوان:
- الأبيض ← اختيارك صحيح لشريك حياتك .
- الأزرق ← محبوبك صادق .
- القرنفلي ← ثروتك ستتعرض للضياع .
- الأخضر ← انشغالك بكثير من الأمور بعد الزواج .
- الأحمر ← عدم رضائك عن الزيجة ، وتتمنين التخلص من الحياة .
- الأصفر ← خجولة من زوجك .
- البني ← ستعيشين في مكان بعيد عن أسرتك .
- الرمادي ← ستعيشين في مكان بعيد .
- الأسود ← تتمنين العودة لحياتك ما قبل الزواج .

- ليس من التفاؤل في شيء إذا رأي العريس فستان العروس قبل يوم الزفاف ، ومن الأفضل والذي يبعث علي التفاؤل أكثر وأكثر هو عدم النظر إليه حتي يتسلم يد العروس أثناء مراسم الاحتفال .

* معاني أيام الأسبوع في الزفاف:
السبت ← تشاؤم .
الاثنين ← صحة .
الثلاثاء ← ثراء .
الاربعاء ← أفضل الأيام والخيارات .
الخميس ← عدم التوافق ووجود خلافات .
الجمعة ← خسارة .
- بكاء العروس أو طفل أثناء مراسم الزواج يبعث علي التفاؤل .
- إعطاء العريس أول شخص يراه عملة معدنية أثناء مراسم الزفاف مدعاة للتفاؤل أيضاً.

* معاني أشهر السنة في الزفاف:
• بداية السنة الجديدة ← الزوج محب وطيب القلب وصادق .
• فبراير ← مصير تعس .
• مارس ← حياة مليئة بالفرح والحزن سوياً .
• أبريل ← حياة هنيئة .
• مايو ← حياة مليئة بالندم والأسي .
• يونيو ← حياة رقيقة مرفهة (شهر عسل أبدي) .
• يوليو ← حياة مليئة بالكد والشقاء .
• أغسطس ← حياة متجددة ومتغيرة .
• سبتمبر ← حياة ثرية .
• أكتوبر ← حب .
• نوفمبر ← سعادة .
• ديسمبر ← انتهاء الحب سريعاً .

* معاني الزهور في الزفاف:
- حمل العروس لباقة زهور في يدها تمتد جذورها إلي العصور القديمة وهو ليس شيئاً حديثاً ، 
حيث كان من المعتقد أن رائحة الزهور أو أي نوع من الأعشاب يضاف لباقة الورد تطرد 
رائحتها الأرواح الشريرة والحظ السيء والمرض ، كما أنها أصدق دليل للتعبير عن الحب .

* معاني الزهور :
• الكاميليا ← عرفان بالجميل وامتنان .
• اللبلاب ← إخلاص أبدي .
• الليلاك (الأبيض) ← براءة .
• الياسمين ← ود .
• البنفسج ← إخلاص .
• تيوليب ← حب .
• الروزماري ← تذكر .
• ورد (أحمر) ← حب .
• ورد (أصفر) ← صداقة .
• ورد خوخي ← تواضع .
• ورد قرنفلي داكن ← امتنان .
• ورد قرنفلي فاتح ← رقة .
• ورد برتقالي ← افتتان .
• ورد أبيض ← براءة .
• زهرة البرتقال ← نقاء وعذرية .
• زهرة الخوخ ← افتتان .
• زهرة التفاح ← تفاؤل .
• زهرة الليمون ← إخلاص في الحب .
• القرنفل الأحمر الفاتح ← افتتان وحب .
• بخور مريم ← تواضع وخجل .
• السرخس ← افتتان وإخلاص .
• السوسن ← دفء المشاعر .
• السفرجل ← حب .
• الزنبق ← عظمة .

* عادات متنوعة:
تجد البعض منها تشترك معظم بلدان العالم فيها ، والبعض الآخر يقتصر علي بلاد محدودة .
هناك مقولة سائدة ترجع إلي العصر الفيكتوري " شيء قديم ... شيء جديد ...شيء مقترض ... شيء أزرق ... ستة بنسات في حذائها " 
ولكل من هذه الجمل مغزي ومعني :
1- شيء قديم : يمثل الاتصال بماضي العروس وعائلتها مثل ارتدائها لقطعة من حلي الأم أو الجدة أو أياً من ملابسهن .
2- شيء جديد : يمثل الحظ والنجاح في الحياة الجديدة التي سيخوضها العريس وعروسه ، ويقع الاختيار هنا علي فستان الزفاف 
3- شيء مقترض : يذكر العروس دائماً بأصدقائها وعائلتها وأنها ستجدهم من حولها أثناء الحاجة إليهم ، ومن الممكن أن يكون الشيء المقترض منديل أو قطعة حلي .
4- شيء أزرق : يرمز إلي الإخلاص والانتماء والنقاء ، وغالباً ما يكون رباط جورب العروس بهذا اللون .
5- ستة بنسات في حذائها : التمني للعروس بالثراء المعنوي والمالي .

- هدايا الأصدقاء للعروسين حلت محل الفاكهة وتعني الخصوبة .
- تغطية وجه العروس "بالطرحة" ، لمنع الحسد عن العروس وطرد أي شر عنها . وهناك تفسير آخر أنه لا يتم التصريح عن شكل العروس لعريسها حتى تمام الزيجة خوفاً من التراجع .
- قذف بوكيه الورد الذي تمسكه العروس أثناء زفافها لضيوفها للتنبؤ بمن سيأتي عليه الدور في الزواج .
- إلقاء الورود أو قصاصات الورق الملون التي حلت محل الأرز أو الحبوب للتيمن بالخصوبة للعروس والعريس .
- وقوف العريس أو جلوسه ناحية الذراع الأيسر للعروس خلال مراسم الزواج لكي تظل ذراع السيف خالية للدفاع عن عروسه ممن كانوا يرغبون الزواج بها أو النيل منها .
- حمل العروس علي "عتبة" المنزل قبل الدخول إليه لأول مرة سوياً يحميها من أي شرور من المحتمل أن تكون موجودة في بيتها الجديد .
- أما إعطاء الضيوف أشياء بسيطة للتذكرة أثناء حفل الزفاف للتعبير عن الصحة ، الثراء، الخصوبة ، السعادة ، العمر المديد لهم .


:download: *


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

* ماتريد أن تعرفه عن شهر العسل؟
- شهر العسل:
تحمل كلمة شهر العسل بداخلها وعود بالرومانسية والحب ... 

وعلى الرغم من أن الزوجين سيقوما طيلة حياتهما بالعديد من الرحلات سوياً إلا أن رحلة شهر العسل لها مذاق من نوع خاص جداً لأنها أول رحلة تجمعهما سوياً بوصفهما زوج وزوجة.

وكل مايبحثان عنه فيها الزوجين أن يكون كل "كل شئ يكون على مايرام" لا توجد مشكلة في الإقامة أو في وسائل الانتقال، ولكن لا يبقى سوى البحث في هذه الفترة فقط عن الرومانسية ثم الرومانسية... ثم الرومانسية.

بالتأكيد لا توجد رحلة كاملة 100%، فمن الممكن أن تحدث أشياء غير متوقعة في الدقائق الأخيرة من الممكن أن توصف على أنها مفارقات لذيذة تضفي مرحاً على أجازتك.

لذا فسوف نساعدك ونخبرك بنوعية المعلومات التي ينبغي أن تتوافر لديك حتى تستطيع أن تحدد اختيارك ويكون صحيحاً لا تندم عليه.

- هناك بعض الأسئلة التي سنحددها لك لتساعدك في تحديد خطة شهر العسل، وهذا موجه للعريس بالطبع:

- أين ستذهبا؟
لابد وأن تقررا عن رغبتكما في المكان الذي سيتم فيه قضاء شهر العسل أى مواصفته ... وخاصة رغبة العروس في المقدمة!!

- كيف سيتم اختيار المكان؟
أولاً وبعد تحديد المكان، يتم اختيار أماكن الإقامة، وسائل الانتقال، الطعام وعليه يتم تحديد التكلفة الإجمالية وبعدها اختيار المكان من أماكن عديدة مقترحة تتيح لك حرية الاختيار ولا تحس أنك مقيد.

- مصاريف رحلة شهر العسل؟
المصاريف التي تحتاجها أثناء فترة قضائك شهر العسل للتنزه أو لشراء بعض التذكارات التي تسترجع بها ذكريات هذه الأيام الجميلة بعد مرور وقت عليها.

- اختيار الموسم السياحي؟
أي هناك مواسم سياحية في أشهر معينة من السنة تشهد تدفق سياحي عالٍ وبالتالي تكون الأسعار مرتفعة فيها جداً، وبعض الأشهر الأخرى قد تشهد ركوداً بعض الشئ لكنها فرصة لصالحكما للتوفير في مصاريف شهر العسل. لكن في نفس الوقت لابد وأن يحدد موعد الزفاف والزواج حسب الموسم السياحي ... فهل أنتم مستعدين لذلك!

- مدة شهر العسل؟
إختيار عروض شهر العسل بمددها المختلفة شئ ضروري وهام.

- مواقف طارئة خلال فترة شهر العسل؟
لا يود أحد أن يتعرض إلى أى مواقف طارئة أو مشاكل ... لكن يتم الاتفاق بينكما كيفما يتم مواجهتها والتغلب عليها بشىء من المرح بحيث لا يفسد لكما أى موقف الاستمتاع برحلة العمر التى لن تعوض.

- والسؤال الأخير هو أول سؤال لابد وأن يسأله كل طرف للآخر ماذا يريد في/من رحلة شهر العسل؟

- كيف تحسب تكاليف شهر العسل؟
- حساب تكاليف شهر العسل:
أنت بحاجة إلى هذه المعلومات أثناء تخطيطك وقيامك بشهر العسل ... اطبعها لكي تكون أمام عينيك وأنت ترتب لرحلة العمر.

- قبل القيام بشهر العسل:
- مصاريف جواز السفر (إذا كانت الرحلة للخارج) = -----
- مصاريف شركة السياحة (تكاليف الحجز ) = -----
- مصاريف الأمتعة والحقائب = -----

- وسائل الانتقال:
- تكاليف تذكرتين للسفر= -----
- مصاريف الانتقال (متضمنة القيام بالرحلة) = -----
- إيجار سيارة = -----
- تاكسي = -----
- مصاريف البنزين (إذا تم استئجار سيارة) = -----
- تذاكر قطار = -----
- مصاريف انتقال أخرى = -----

- الإقامة:
- تكلفة الإقامة = -----

- الوجبات:
- الإفطار x عدد الأيام = -----
- الغذاء x عدد الأيام = -----
- العشاء x عدد الأيام = -----
- المشروبات x عدد الأيام = -----
- الوجبات الخفيفة x عدد الأيام = -----
- البقشيش = -----

- الأنشطة المختلفة:
- الزيارات = -----
- أنشطة رياضية خفيفة = ----- 
- التسوق = -----
- أنشطة أخرى (حسب المكان) = -----

* كيف تقضي شهر العسل؟
- قضاء شهر العسل:
تريد أن تشعر أو تشعري بأنك طفلة وقد دخلت/دخلتِ محل حلوى، وتحتار/تحتارين في اختيار الحلوى؟

لتكن/تكوني كذلك، فهذه قائمة على العروس والعريس ملئها ووضع درجات أمام مايقع الاختيار عليه حسب رغبة كل منكما لرؤية ماتم الاتفاق عليه بالدرجات سوياً وتكون بالخيارات التي تستمتعا بها في شهر العسل.

الاختيار العروس العريس 
- نوع الإقامة: 
- منتجع: 
- منتجع كبير -- -- 
- منتجع صغير -- -- 
- منتجع لحديثي الزواج -- -- 
- فندق بالإفطار -- -- 
- شاليه أو فيلا -- -- 
- رحلة نهرية -- -- 
- نوع الحجرة: 
- جناح للعرائس -- -- 
- غرفة -- -- 
- غرفة تطل على حمام سباحة -- -- 
- غرفة تطل على منظر البحر -- -- 
- الأنشطة: 
- الغطس -- -- 
- التزحلق على الماء -- -- 
- جولف -- -- 
- صيد -- -- 
- رحلات مع مرشد -- -- 
- تنس -- -- 
- ركوب دراجات -- -- 
- إسكواش -- -- 

* أفكار أخرى للاحتفال بشهر العسل:
إذا كان الزوجين ليس بوسعهم الذهاب إلى الفنادق أو المنتجعات السياحية لقضاء رحلة العمر شهر العسل فهناك بعض الأفكار البسيطة التي يمكن أن تسعد بها شريكة عمرك الجديدة والتي لن تكلفك الكثير ... وإن كان ذلك فسوف تكون لليلة أو اثنين فقط وليس لشهر كامل!!
1- إعصب عين زوجتك ثم قدها إلى مكان قمت بترتيباتك له ولا تخبرها حتى تصلا إلى المكان مهما حاولت التأثير عليك لفك العصبة أو لمعرفة المكان ... ويمكن أن يكون إختيارك النزول في فندق أو خيمة على الرمال خاصة جداً ولا يكون الجو شتاءاً!!
2- اشتر هدية لمحبوبتك ولفها بطريقة أنيقة تجذب انتباهها لكي تتساءل ماذا بداخلها هذا أولاً، ثم قم بدعوتها في مطعم أنيق رومانسي على أن تتفق مع الجرسون أو النادل بتقديم الهدية على الطبق الرئيسي من أطباق الطعام لكي يكون هناك جواً من الخصوصية التي تخلقها أنت. ولا تكفي الهدية مع ليلة شهر العسل هذه بل عليك بإعداد تورتة أو كيك خاصة جداً بعد الانتهاء من طعامكما.
3- أو القيام بحجز جناح في فندق ليومين للاستمتاع بالخصوصية.
4- قم بتأجير سيارة "ليموزين" لقضاء ليلة ساحرة.
5- إذا لم تقم بالحجز في فندق أو أي مكان خارج المنزل، مارأيك في تحويل حجرة النوم إلى مكان رومانسي مزين بالورود، شموع، موسيقى، ملاءات ستان مع وجبة ساحرة.*

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*الباركيه والأرضيات الخشبية 
* الباركيه والأرضيات الخشبية:
- الأرضيات هي إحدى العناصر التكميلية لديكور المنزل .. ولا تقل عن الحوائط أو الأثاث في إضفاء اللمسة الجمالية لأركان حجراتك. 

وتوجد حلول عديدة لها فيوجد من يفضل استخدام الموكيت بألوانه الجذابة ليغطي المساحة بأكملها .. ويوجد آخرون يميلون للسيراميك أو البورسلين أو الرخام مع استخدام قطع من السجاد صغيرة .. والحل الثالث والأخير الباركيه أو الخشب ويلجأ إليه العديد من الأشخاص لما يعكسه من دفء وأناقة، لكن قد تكون مشاكله كثيرة لعدم معرفة الاعتناء به أو التعامل معه.

* كيفية الاعتناء بالأرضيات الخشب:
1- الوقاية (بمنع تعرضها للتلف):
- الأتربة والحبيبات الرملية أعداء الأرضيات الخشبية، وهي تعمل بمثابة الصنفرة التي تزيل الزوائد من على أي سطح وتحدث خدوشاً لذا ينبغي وضع سجاجيد صغيرة عند مداخل الحجرات.
- المياه والسوائل تراكمها على الخشب يؤدي إلى تخللها للطبقات الداخلية ثم تآكل الخشب وتكون الحشرات به، فلابد من تجفيف الأرضية سريعاً عند انسكاب أية سوائل عليها.
- المنظفات المركزة ينبغي الابتعاد عنها لأنها تضر بالطبقة العلوية التي تحمي سطح الخشب.
- الأثاث وجره على الأرض يؤدي إلى حدوث الخدوش بالخشب لذا ينبغي حمله عند نقله من مكان لآخر.
- الشمس وأشعتها المباشرة تغير من لون الأرضيات, فالستائر هنا تكون بالحل المثالي لمنع دخول الأشعة فوق البنفسجية للشمس بشكل مركز.
المزيد عن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ..

2- العناية اليومية:
- الكنس اليومي للأرضيات بمكناس ناعمة غير حادة.
- استخدام ممسحة قطنية للتنظيف.

* لماذا تبدو أرضية حجرتك قديمة مع أنها مجددة حديثاً؟!
هل تم تركيب الخشب منذ فترة طويلة.. بضعة سنين .. أشهر .. أو حتى أسابيع لكنه في جميع الأحوال يبدو وكأنه قديم، والسبب يرجع ببساطة شديدة إلى عدم الاعتناء الجيد بها .. إذن ما الحل؟ أولاً وقبل أي شئ ينبغي التأكد من حالة الخشب بخصوص التشطيبات التى قام بها المتخصصون لرؤية ما إذا كان ستحتاج إلى الاستعانة بهم أم ستكتفي بمجهودك أنت فقط!.

* ما هي حالة أرضك الخشبية؟
- التشطيب:
هل تعرض التشطيب للتلف أم أنها مجرد أتربة تغطي سطحه، ولاختبار ذلك عليك باختيار المكان الذي تطأه الأقدام بكثرة ثم أسكب عليه ملعقة أو اثنين من الماء إذا تشرب الخشب الماء بسرعة وترك بقعة داكنة فهذا يعني أن التشطيب قد تلف وبالتالي سيعرض الخشب للتلف .. أما إذا استغرق الأمر بضعة دقائق وتأثر الخشب بدرجة أقل فهذا يعني تلف جزئي للتشطيب .. أما إذا استقرت المياه على السطح ذلك دليلاً على النتائج الإيجابية.
وعليك بتكرار نفس خطوات التجربة في أماكن أخرى بالمنزل لا تتعرض كثيراً للاستعمال.

- حالة الخشب:
وتتوقف حالته على حالة التشطيب (الطبقة السطحية) وما توصلت إليه من نتائج في اختبار الماء السابق فإذا كانت النتيجة بالسلب للتشطيب ستكون كذلك بالنسبة للخشب والعكس صحيح .. للوصول إلى قرار بتبديله أو دهانه بطبقة واقية قبل التنظيف.

* ماهو نوع الصيانة الذي تتطلبه أرضيتك؟
وسائل الصيانة واحدة .. لكن عندما يصل الأمر إلى حد التلف وتكون البقع فالطرق تختلف .. وللتعرف على نوع التشطيبات التي اتبعت يتم إجراء الاختبارات التالية:
1- الطبقة السطحية:
وتكون غالبيتها معالجة بمادة "البولي يورثان" وهي تشبه طبقة من البلاستيك الشفاف على سطح الخشب وهي بمثابة الحاجز الوقائى له، لأنها إذا أزيلت طبقة صغيرة من الدهان سيعرض الخشب للهشاشة مالم يكن معالج ضد المياه بمادة اليورثان.

2- الطبقة المانعة للتسرب (الإكلريك – الزيوت – الشمع):
تشعر بهذه الطبقة عندما تمرر يديك على السطح والتى يكون لها ملمس محبب ولا يؤثر عليها مطلقاً مزيل الدهان. وتحتوى هذه المواد المانعة للتسرب على صبغ أو مادة المت (وهى خليط معدنى من النحاس والرصاص والنيكل) ومن مزايا طبقات الشمع والأمونيا أنها تعطى سطحا أملساً ولوناً فاتحاً بينما تجد الزيوت والشمع تتخلل الخشب لإعطائه المزيد من الحماية.

3 – المزيد من العناية:
هل تحتاج أرضيتك إلى المزيد من العناية ... إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم اتبع الخطوات التالية:
1- استخدام الممسحة المبللة بالماء بعد عصرها جيداً وإضافة مادة منظفة (PH) إذا كان الخشب معالج جيداً بالمواد العازلة.

2- الخل منظف فعال يزيل البقع والزيوت والشحوم ولا يضر بالخشب.

3- طبقة الصيانة من الورنيش أو الشمع مطلوبة فى بعض الأحيان لإعطائه المزيد من اللمعان, وهناك مزايا وعيوب لإعادة وضعه على الأرضيات:

- المزايا: يمكن إزالته وإعادة وضعه مرة أخرى, سهل فى تنظيفه.

- العيوب: إذا لم يتم إزالته بطريقة صحيحية تتبقى آثاره القديمة وبالتالى يجعل التشطيب يفتقر إلى الاتقان وجمال المنظر.

4- إزالة البقع، تتعدد أنواع البقع وطريقة التعامل معها:

أ – بقع الماء: ينظف المكان الذى انسكب عليه الماء بلف فولاذى (سلك) ثم إعادة وضع الشمع عليه، أما إذا كانت البقعة شديدة يتم استخدام ورق الصنفرة ثم تحك بالسلك أو منظف للأرضيات ويعاد وضع الشمع والدهان الخارجى.

ب – حروق السجائر: إذا لم تكن شديدة يستخدم سلك التنظيف مع ماء وصابون.

ج– علامات الأحذية: تحك جيداً بسلك التنظيف ومنظف للأرضيات ثم تجفف الأرضية ويعاد دهانها.

د– بقع الحبر: تنظف بالسلك ومنظف للأرضيات،, أما فى البقعة الشديدة تستخدم الصنفرة والسلك والمنظف مع إعادة وضع الشمع والدهان. ومع البقع العنيدة لابد من استبدال الجزء المتأثر بها.

ه– اللبان (العلكة): يتم تجميده حتى يصبح هش ويتشقق ثم يوضع منظف حوله لسهولة نزعه من على الأرضية.

و– الكحوليات: يحك مكان البقعة بسائل أو معجون شمعى.

* تحذير:عند البدء فى تنظيف أى بقع يتم ذلك من الخارج حتى المركز حتى تمنع من انتشارها لمساحة أكبر.

* التشققات التى تحدث نتيجة لتغير المناخ فى الفصول:

الأرضيات الخشبية معرضة للتمدد والانكماش فى الصيف والشتاء مثل أى شئ آخر بفقدها للرطوبة أو امتصاصها إياها ... وهذا التأرجح ما بين الانكماش والتمدد يعرضها للتشققات والتلف أيضاً. ولعلاج مثل هذه المشكلة لن يختلف الأمر كثيراً عن باقى الحلول التى قدمناها وذلك باستخدام الشمع السائل ومسحوق صابونى وبودرة الطلق (Talcum) أو الكربون الأسود عند أماكن التشققات أو بوضع معجون يشبه فى لونه لون الخشب وإذا فشلت فى كل ذلك عليك باللجوء إلى المتخصصين ودفع النقود.


للموضوع بقية *

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*ألوان الحوائط 
* الديكور والحوائط:
- هل صحيح أن هناك ارتباط بين الشخصية وبين ما تختاره من ألوان لديكور حوائط المنزل؟! 

- أظهرت الدراسات التي أجريت أن هناك علاقة وطيدة بين الألوان وبين شخصية الفرد والتي تعتمد علي جوانب عديدة فيها:
- التربية في مرحلة الطفولة.
- ميول الشخص ونزعاته.
- حالاته المزاجية.
والجانب الأخير يقدم تفسيراً قوياً عن مدى هذه العلاقة، والتي تختلف من لون إلي لون.

- الأحمر:
يعبر عن الإثارة، الطاقة، الدفء، التذبذب. وهو أقوى الألوان علي الإطلاق لأنه لون حيوي. ويكون بالاختيار الملائم لمدخل الحجرات الكبيرة أو لحجرات المعيشة أو الردهات.

- الأخضر:
يمثل الطبيعة، النماء، الاسترخاء. وهو لون مريح للأعصاب ويذكرنا دائماً بالحياة والميلاد. والأخضر من الألوان المحايدة الذي يمكن أن يستخدم في تخليق ألوان جديدة. واختيار اللون الأخضر للمطبخ من الأشياء الملائمة والذي يعطي شعوراً بالنظافة.

- القرنفلي:
يلمح لنا بالثقة، السعادة، الشباب، الجمال. وهو لون قريب وينسجم مع لون الجلد. وهو لون مفضل لدورات المياه أو حجرات النوم.

- الأزرق:
يعكس الهدوء، الراحة، الاسترخاء، المساحات الشاسعة. والأزرق الفاتح الذي يشبه زرقة السماء يكون لأسقف حجرة النوم.

- الأصفر:
يقدم احساس بالسعادة والتفاؤل، ملفت للنظر أكثر من الأبيض ويتفوق عليه في الشعور بالمساحات الشاسعة معه لأن لونه فاتحاً. أما عن اختيارات هذا اللون فيكون لأي حجرة أو حجرات لا تتعرض لضوء الشمس.

- البني:
ينقل مشاعر الرضاء والارتياح والسعادة. وهو لون نسميه باللون المذكر أو باللون الماهر، لذا فالخيار الأفضل له حجرات العمل أو حجرة المكتب.

- البنفسجي:
يشير هذا اللون إلي الفخامة، الكبرياء، الترف، فطلاء الحجرة به يعطي لك الشعور كأنك في جناح ملكي. لذا فلا تمنع ضيوفك من العيش في هذا الجو عند زيارتك بطلاء الحجرة المخصصة لاستقبالهم به.

- البرتقالي:
يرمز إلي الروح، الدفء، الارتياح، العملي. من الأفضل استخدامه في حجرة المعيشة والتي لها مساحة متوسطة، لأن دهان الأسطح الكبيرة به يعطي شعور بالتعب والإرهاق.

- الطوبي:
يعطي الإحساس بالتحفظ وعمق التفكير، ويمكن استخدامه لحجرات المعيشة.

- الأسود:
يعكس الجرأة، الرقي، السيطرة، العمق. ولا يمكن استخدامه بمفرده ولكن مع اللون الأبيض أو الرمادي. يستخدم دائماً للحجرات العصرية والأنيقة.

يتضمن الأبيض علي النقاء، الصفاء، البراءة، الفضاء، الهدوء، الترف. طلاء حجرة النوم الرئيسية به يعطي لك إحساس بأنك في واحة تفصلك عن العالم الخارجي المليء بالضجيج والتعب.

- الرمادي:
يرسم لنا الرزانة، الحياتية، البيئة التي توجد من حولنا، وهو لون ملائم لحجرة العمل بالمنزل.

واختيار الألوان لديكور المنزل تختلف من شخص لآخر، فهناك من يفضل الألوان الفاتحة ... وآخرون يفضلون الألوان المشعة بالبهجة والألوان الصارخة ... كل ذلك يعتمد علي ذوق الفرد الذي يعكس شخصيته ومدى ارتياحه عند رؤية عينيه لهذه الألوان.*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*مواصفات الأريكة المنجدة



* الأرائك:
- إن الجمال والراحة معيارى الاختيار السليم للأريكة أو الكرسي الذي يضاف إليهما عنصر التنجيد سواء الإسفنج أو القطن أو أى مادة أخرى، يلعب النسيج دور البطولة في عملية التنجيد ..



لكن القصة هى قصة ما تحت غطاء هذا النسيج وليس النسيج نفسه هو الذي يعطى الراحة المختلفة التى تشعر بها. وبعد النسيج والتنجيد يأتى:


"الهيكل العام للأريكة أو الكرسي ودعاماته"

* الاتزان والراحة:

- الهيكل العام للكرسي أو الأريكة هام لتدعيمه لكافة المكونات الأخرى. 

- أفضل الهياكل هى التى تصنع من الخشب الصلب الجاف الذي يقاوم اللف أو الطى، كما توجد هياكل أخرى مصنعة من الصلب والبلاستيك أو من معادن رقيقة، أو مجموعة من المواد المعالجة سويآ. 

أما التدعيم يكون بواسطة: الشريط المنسوج (شريط منسوج من قطن أو قنب يسمر تحت نوابض أو رفاصات الأثاث المنجد تثبيتآ وتدعيمآ لها، شرائح خشبية أو معدنية، سوسته (زنبنرك) من أنواع عديدة: سوسته ذات لفة مفردة، سوسته ذات لفة مزدوجة مخروطية أو علي شكل حلزونى (زجزاج علي شكل إس (S))، ويستخدم لمزيدآ من التدعيم خيوط مجدولة أو أسلاك أو أنواع معينة من المشابك. 



* المادة المستخدمة في التنجيد:

يأتى التنجيد في المرتبة الثانية في قصة الأثاث المريح وهناك أنواع متعددة من المواد المستخدمة ومنها القطن أو البولى أستير – أو بولى يوريثين، أو الفوم ( Foam) وهذه أكثر مادة مستخدمة بالنسبة للكراسي ويمتاز بالاستمرارية كما توجد أنواع عديدة له:

1- فوم للراحة ويرمز له H C (اتش . سي). 

2- فوم للتحمل ويرمز له H R (اتش . آر). 

3- ويمكن أن يستخدم كوحدة جامدة ليست لينة كالتى تستخدم لمقعدة الكرسي حيث تلف مع مادة البولى أستير اللينة أو تقطع إلي أشكال جديدة وتستخدم لذراعى الكرسي والظهر. 



* النسيج:
- وهذه هى الخطوة الأولى التى تعكس ذوق المشترى أو المقتنى من خلال الألوان التى يختارها والتصميمات التى تستخدم لتغطية مواد التنجيد التى ترجع إلي حرفية الصانع وبراعته. 

- ويوجد نوعان من الأنسجة: 

1- طبيعى. 

2- صناعى. 

- والألياف الطبيعية تتمثل في القطن – الكتان – الحرير – الصوف. الألياف الصناعية وتتمثل في: الإستيات – الاكلريك – النايلون – الريون (حرير يصنع من السيلولوز) – البوليبرولين. لكن معظم أنواع الأنسجة هى عبارة عن خليط من الألياف الطبيعية والصناعية للحصول علي أفضل النتائج من الجمال والاستمرارية . 

- كلما كان النسيج مصنعآ بإحكام وبمتانة فبذلك بمثابة الضمان المقدم بالاستعمال الشاق له. أما الأقمشة المطرزة فاستخدامها حرجآ للغاية ويستخدم لأغراض معينة وليس بكثرته. 

- يحتل الجلد مرتبة جديدة ومتفردة كاستخدامه كأحد أنواع البدائل المطروحة لتغطية المادة المستخدمة في التنجيد وإعطاء الشكل الجمالى النهائي، وهو متوافر في ألوان متعددة. 



* اختبار المشترى: 
والمعيار النهائي والأخير للاختيار هو المشترى ولا يأتى حكمك إلا من خلال الجلوس على الأريكة لترى مدى ملائمة مقوماتها لحجمك أولآ وراحتك ثانيآ ومتانتها ثالثآ. 



* معايير اختيار الكرسي المريح: 
- المقعدة مريحة. 

- الظهر ينبغى أن يكون سطحه أملسآ. 

- الإطار ثابتآ، ويعكس شكل المربع علي الأرض. 

- الإطار والزوايا يتم تبطينهم بعناية. 

- الزوايا مضافآ إليها مادة غراء تعمل علي ثباتها. 

- خطوط الالتحام والالتصاق غير واضحة. 

- الرسومات والأشكال التصميمية ينبغى مراعاتها عند خطوط الالتحام. 

- الرسومات والأشكال التصميمية ينبغى تمركزها في المنتصف (كل حسب الشكل). 

- المادة المستخدمة في التبطين كافية لتحمل الاستخدام. 

- الحلية (أو أية أزرار مستخدمة) مثبتة جيدآ. 

- النسيج المستخدم في القطع المستعملة باستمرار ينبغى أن يكون من النوع الذي يتحمل. 

- ضمان التعامل مع الأريكة المستخدمة في النوم بسهولة. 

- ضمان عدم وجود الأجزاء المتحركة في قطع الأثاث أى نوع من الأنسجة بها حتى لا تتعرض للتمزق. 

- الأجزاء المعدنية ناعمة ولا يوجد بها حواف حادة. 

- توازن أجزاء القطع الأثاثية المستخدمة لأكثر من غرض في أى وضع. *







:download:


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*كيف تعلق صورة




* تعليق الصور:
- لكل شيء في الدنيا أصول وقواعد، حتى الصور لها قواعد في تعليقها علي الحوائط. وبما أن الصور هي نوع من أنواع الفنون فلابد من تعليقها بالطريقة التي تظهر جمالها كقطعة فنية أو تحافظ عليها لقيمتها العالية. كما أنها تلعب دوراً كبيراً في ديكور المنزل، فباستخدام صورة واحدة فقط تضفي روح التجديد علي الحجرة الموجودة بها. لذلك سوف أساعدك حتى تصبح محترفاً قي تعليق الصور: 


- لا تستخدم أي مادة أو أداة لاصقة في تعليق الصور علي الحوائط، وخاصة في الأماكن التي بها نسبة رطوبة عالية حتى لا تعرضها للسقوط والكسر، وأحسن وسيلة لتعليقها هو الحمالة التي تثبت علي مسمار في الحائط. 

- كيف تعلق الصورة؟ عليك بحملها إلي المكان المحدد لها ثم تمسك قمة الحمالة الخاصة بها وتثبتها علي الحائط بإصبعك لتحديد المكان الذي سيدق فيه المسمار، ويتم تعليمه بقلم رصاص. 

- وما الحل بالنسبة للحوائط المكسوة بورق حائط حتى لا يتعرض للتلف؟ الحل بسيط وسهل يمكنك رسم حرف الفي (V) علي المكان الذي ستعلق به الصورة، ثم يتم قطعه بواسطة" موس". ويتم الاحتفاظ بهذه القطعة من ورق الحائط ، ويتبع ما تم ذكره في الخطوة السابقة لتعليق الصورة. وإذا أردت تغيير مكان الصورة فيما بعد يمكنك لصق الورقة في مكانها مرة أخري ولن تلاحظ أية تلفيات حدثت بورق الحائط. 

- وفي حالة تعليق أكثر من صورة ما الذي يتم اتباعه؟ لابد من تحديد الأماكن أولاً، فبدلاً من ثقب الحائط، عليك باستخدام صورة صغيرة أو حتى صفحات من الجرائد اليومية ولصقها علي الحائط لتحديد ما إذا كانت الأماكن ملائمة أم لا. 

- يا تري ما هو الارتفاع الأمثل للصورة؟ ينبغى ألا يكون ارتفاع الصورة عن الأثاث أكثر من 20-25 سم، أو علي الأقل أن تكون في نفس مستوى البصر. إذا لم يوجد تحتها أية قطعة من قطع الأثاث عليك بوضع بعض الإكسسوارات مثل "أباجورة" أو حوض زرع. 

- ما هي المسافة المثلي التي يجب أن تبعد فيها كل صورة عن الأخرى إذا كانت هناك مجموعة من الصور تعلق مع بعضها؟ يجب ألا تكون المسافة كبيرة بين المجموعة الواحدة من الصور لأنها تؤثر علي البعد التصميمى لها، والمسافة الكافية تكون بحجم كف الأيدي فقط. 

- العدد الفردي أفضل بكثير من العدد الزوجي في أي عنصر من عناصر الديكور، لأن أبعاده البصرية تؤثر في النفس، انظر إلي المسافات المساوية التي توجد بين ثلاث صور وأربعة منها، ستجد أن منظر الثلاث صور أفضل بكثير. 

- عليك بالتنويع في إطار الصورة، ما بين مربع ومستدير ومستطيل لأنه يعطي إحساس بالجمال وراحة للعين. 

- لا تضع الصور أبداً في وضع متدرج، إلا إذا كان الحائط بالقرب من السلالم. 

تذكر دائماً أن الصور تضيف روحاً جمالياً لمنزلك بطريقة تعليقها، وبالإطار الذي تختاره لها بل وبالمحتوي الذي يوجد بداخلها لأنها إذا اجتمعت هذه العناصر الثلاث ستنطق لك وتقول: برافو أحسنت صنعاً! *









:download:


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*أخطاء الديكور


* الديكور:
- ينصح المتخصصون في مجال الديكور بتجنب الأخطاء التي من الممكن أن تقع فيها عندما تصبح مهندساً لمنزلك وتتلخص في عشرة أخطاء شائع حدوثها:


الخطأ الأول
- لا تضع الأعمال الفنية في مستوى أعلي من مستوي العين بالنسبة للشخص المتوسط الطول.
الارتفاع المثالي لأي قطعة فنية تعلق علي الحائط 60 سم بعيداً عن الأرض، وهذه قاعدة عامة تستخدم في تعليق أي نوع من الأعمال الفنية. أما إذا كانت هناك مجموعة وليست قطعة واحدة ترغب في تزيين الحجرة بها، توضع أولاً القطعة الكبيرة علي نفس المسافة المحددة في الأسطر السابقة، ثم ترتب باقي القطع علي أساسها.

الخطأ الثاني
- لا تستخدم قطعة فنية صغيرة بمفردها لتزيين حائط مساحته كبيرة، فكأنك تضع طابع بريد علي هذه الحائط.
لابد من تغطية ثلثي عرض الحائط إذا كانت مساحتها كبيرة بالعناصر الفنية أو الصور علي أن يكون ذلك في مجموعات. وتنطبق هذه القاعدة علي الحوائط سواء التي يوجد أو لا يوجد أمامها قطع من الأثاث، ويمكن استخدام قطعة فنية واحدة فقط إذا كان حجمها كبيراً لتغطية المساحة الخالية التي توجد لديك.

الخطأ الثالث
- لا تبالغ في وضع قطع من الأثاث كبيرة أو كثيرة في المساحات الصغيرة.
الواقعية مطلوبة عند عقد المقارنة بين حجم الأثاث ومساحة الحجرة، والحل بسيط للغاية بقياس المساحة المتوافرة لديك ثم اختيار قطع الأثاث التي تلائمها بوضع رسم كروكي في مخيلتك أو علي الورق بوصفه أحد الطرق الفعالة لحل أزمة من المحتمل أن تقع فيها عند اختيارك لديكور منزلك. وهناك طريقة فعالة لزيادة مساحة الحجرة الصغيرة لديك وهي إبعاد قطع الأثاث بعيداً عن الحائط تعطي نتيجة إيجابية، بجانب عدم الإكثار منها داخل جنبات الحجرة أو المساحة المتوفرة لديك.

الخطأ الرابع
- لا تقم بطلاء الحوائط كلية قبل اختيار عينة من اللون الذي سيقع اختيارك عليه علي الحائط.
قبل أن تتسرع وتندم علي ما ستنفقه من أموال ومن ضياع للوقت علي اختيارك الذي قد تتراجع عنه من لون الطلاء الذي سيكسو حوائط حجرتك، وقبل أن تنتابك حالة من الإحباط لأنك تعيش بين جدران لا يروق لونها لك بالرغم من أنه من اختيارك سواء أكان هذا اللون فاتحاً أو داكناً أو مختلف كلية – يمكنك حل هذه المشكلة قبل وقوعها بالطريقة التالية: 
1- دهان الحائط التي لا يصلها ضوء الشمس والتي تكون بمحاذاة النوافذ، بمساحة 10سم 10X سم.
2- دهان الحائط التي يصلها ضوء الشمس والتي تواجه النوافذ بنفس المساحة السابقة. 
3- اترك الطلاء لمدة يومين للتأكد من أنه اللون الذي وقع اختيارك عليه، ورؤية مدى تطابقه.
4- أما في حالة عدم رضائك وارتياحك للون، عليك باختيار عينة أخرى واختبارها بنفس الطرق السابقة.
5- أما الحوائط الخارجية مثل البلكونات، فتستخدم نفس الطرق السابقة لكن مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن ضوء الشمس متوافر في جنبات هذه الحوائط الخارجية لكن هذا الضوء تتغير درجات حدته علي مدار اليوم حتى غروب الشمس لذلك ينبغي عمل عينة لاكتشاف مدى تأثير هذه التغيرات الضوئية من كافة الزوايا للحصول علي أفضل النتائج.

الخطأ الخامس
- لا تضع الإكسسورات علي الأرفف أو علي الموائد أو أية عناصر مرتفعة علي هذه الأسطح، لأنها ستبدو وكأنك تضع الجنود التي تستعد لخوض المعركة.
عليك أن توازن بين الأحجام والارتفاع، والمفتاح في نجاح الشكل الإجمالي لما تستخدمه من إكسسورات هو التنويع في ارتفاع الأشياء المستخدمة في الديكور والاستعانة بالأعداد الفردية. كما أن وضع النباتات والزرع يتغلب علي مشكلة الارتفاعات غير المتناسقة، والاستعانة بالكتب بالحل السليم لتزيين الأرفف المرتفعة.

الخطأ السادس
- لا تستخدم "أباجورة صغيرة" مهما تنوع شكلها أو أية أداة للإضاءة لمنضدة كبيرة أو مرتفعة أو للمزينة (التسريحة).
الارتفاع المثالي لأي عنصر إضاءة يتراوح ما بين 60 – 80 سم للمنضدة ذات الحجم الكبير، وتوجد استثناءات لهذه القاعدة ويعتمد علي شكل عنصر الإضاءة لكن عليك استخدامها كقاعدة عامة. علي أن يكون الارتفاع المثالي لها في غرف النوم للكبار أقل من النسب السابقة قليلاً 50 – 60 سم، ويختلف عنها الإضاءة المستخدمة بالشموع والتي ستكون بالطبع أطول. ويقصر هذا الارتفاع مع غرف الصغار، وكلما قصر الارتفاع بشكل عام كلما كان ذلك أفضل.

الخطأ السابع
- لا تنسي عمل موازنة بين المنسوجات والألوان التي سيقع اختيارك عليها.
وستجد الألوان في كل شيء في ديكور الحجرة: الأثاث – ورق الحائط – القطع الفنية – السجاجيد – الأرضيات. فالتناسق مطلوب في المكان الذي تعيش فيه بالضبط مثل حرصك علي التأنق في ملابسك ومدى ملاءمتها للحذاء والحقيبة. لابد وأن يكون هناك لوناً سائداً في ديكور الحجرة ثم تأتي باقي الألوان في المرتبة الثانية لتدعيم اللون الأصلي علي أن تستخدم هذه الألوان في كل ركن من أركان الحجرة بدون المغالاة فيها والقاعدة العامة: 60% للون المهيمن الأساسي و20% لباقي الألوان، ويمكنك تحويل هذه النسب أي تغييرها للعكس في الحجرات الأخرى حتى تجد أمامك أن جميع الألوان سائدة في كل ركن من أركان المنزل.

الخطأ الثامن
- لا تنسي إضافة لمسات الأسرة لديكور منزلك للخصوصية.
بإضافة الصور أو بعض المقتنيات الشخصية لكل فرد فيهم، وهذا لن يعكس الخصوصية وحسب وإنما أيضاً يعكس الاهتمامات والهوايات والذوق. ضع الصور علي الحوائط وفي أركان منزلك، ولا مانع من أن تزينه بأعمال أطفالك من الرسومات ووضعها في إطار لديكور حوائط غرفهم وإذا كنت من هواة السفر وجمع الهدايا التذكارية من الأماكن التي قمت بزيارتها فلا مانع من استخدامها أيضاً ليصبح منزلك قصراً يحتوي علي التحف البسيطة غير المكلفة.

الخطأ التاسع
- لا تتجاهل الملامح المعمارية في ديكور منزلك.
والملامح المعمارية هي تلك الحيل التي يستعان بها في بناء بعض الحوائط بزاوية أو بناء معين، مدفأة، أرفف، أشكال مختلفة للنوافذ، أرضيات، منسوجات الأثاث. وتراعي الملامح المعمارية أيضاً في كيفية ترتيب الأثاث للحصول علي أكبر قدر من المساحات، وستجد النتيجة رائعة.

الخطأ العاشر
- لا تتردد في تزيين منزلك! لأن تركه بدون ديكور لعدم جرأتك علي اتخاذ مثل هذا القرار سيجعلك تشعر باليأس والإحباط.
عدم الثقة يأتي من عدم المعرفة، وبما أن للديكور أسرار عديدة أطرق كافة الأبواب المختلفة التي ستفشي لك معظم هذه الأسرار، فبوسعك أن تحصل علي معلومة بسيطة وغير باهظة التكاليف (أي بدون الاستعانة بمهندسي الديكور) من خلال الكتب والمجلات وقد تكون هذه الوسيلة متعبة في بعض الأحيان لك لأنك ستتكبد عناء ارتداء الملابس وقيادة السيارة وزحام الشوارع ودفع النقود للوصول للبائع والذي من الممكن أن يصيبك بعد ذلك كله بخيبة أمل ليخبرك: "لا يوجد لدي ما تريده" أو "لأعداد كلها نفذت"، وعندئذ لن تفكر مطلقاً في خوض تجربة الديكور أو حتى مجرد التفكير فيها. ومن أبسط هذه الوسائل البحث في المواقع الثرية عبر شبكة الانترنت.








:download: *


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*ديكور الأرضيات 

* الأرضيات:
- معني الديكور هو تزيين المكان ومنها الأرضيات الذي نعيش أو نتواجد فيه بشكل مستمر ودائم .. 


والتزيين هو التنسيق بين كافة العناصر المستخدمة من حيث الشكل واللون لتحقيق الراحة النفسية والاندماج بين المكان والشخص.
والديكور هو كيفية تصنيف هذه العناصر لكي تتلائم مع بعضها، ما هذه العناصر؟! الأثاث، الستائر، دهان الحوائط، واختيار الأرضية المناسبة لأن الأرضيات لها أكثر من حل أي خياراتها متعددة بخلاف أي عنصر من العناصر الأخرى التي تقتصر حيرتها علي اختيار الألوان. فيمكنك الاستعانة ببلاط، أو سيراميك، أو خشب، أو سجاد فأنت الذي تختار ما يشعرك بالارتياح. 

فالأرضيات تؤثر بشكل كبير علي ديكور المنزل فلا تتصور أنه بالأمر الهين الذي يمكن أن تتجاهله، ومن أفضل خياراتها هو السجاد لأنه من السهل تغييره عندما تضيق ذرعاًً بديكور منزلك وتحتاج التجديد لأته سيوفر عليك عناء نزع الخشب والسيراميك من أماكنه وبالتالي يتطلب تكاليف كبيرة. 

لكن لا يمكن الفرار من البلاط والسيراميك في أرضية دورات المياه والمطبخ لأنهما عرضة للاتساخ بشكل متكرر ويسهل عليك تنظيفه أما لباقي الحجرات في المنزل فستجد السجاد هو الحل الأمثل. ولن تتوقف حيرتك عند هذا الحد حيث توجد مواصفات لاختبار النوع الجيد من السجاد. 

* مواصفات السجاد الجيد:
1- كلما تعددت ألوان النسيج المستخدم فيه كلما كان ذلك يعطي انطباعاًً ساحراًً ولكن مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن ذلك سيكون أكثر تكلفة. 

2- نوع النسيج المستخدم في صنع السجاد. 
- وتوجد أنواع متعددة لذلك:
1- النايلون (Nylon)، وهو من أكثر الأنواع شيوعاًًُ في الاستخدام ويتحمل كثيراً ولا تتعرض السجادة للتلف أو تفقد خيوطها (تتنسل)، ويحدث ذلك في حالة عدم المحافظة عليها وتخزينها بالطرق السليمة، أو نتيجة لتبطينها بخامة رديئة. كما أنها عرضة للاتساخ، ويمكن المحافظة عليها بإزالة البقع بالمواد المخصصة لذلك أو بتنظيفها بماء فاتر وصابون سائل. وللتأكد من جودة النايلون الكبيرة لابد من تواجد علامة الشركة المصنعة للسجادة ووجود النسبة التي تشير إلي أن الخامة بنسبة 100 % نايلون. 
2- البوليستر (Polester)، السجاد المصنوع من البوليستر أقل تحملاً من النايلون وأقصر في العمر، لكنه لا يتسخ بسهولة ولا تظهر عليه البقع عند الاتساخ، ألوانه فاتحة ومشرقة، كما أنه أقل تكلفة من النايلون ويعتمد خامة المادة المستخدمة في صنع السجاد البوليستر علي المصنع والتي تكون في الغالب من الأواني البلاستيكية المعاد معالجتها، وقد لا يرتاح بعض الأشخاص لاقتنائها لإحساسهم بلمعانها لأنها من البلاستيك. 
3- البوليبروبيلين (PolyPropylene)، ويسمي أيضـاًً باسم أولفين (Olefin)، وهو من أضعف الأنسجة الثلاث لكنه أكثرهم تحملاً لأنه يتحمل الاتساخ حتى إذا كانت الألوان فاتحة فلا يظهر عليها البقع ويمكنك الاستعانة به في حجرات المعيشة. 

3- والخطوة التي تلي نوع النسيج، هي مدي متانة لف الغزل سوياًً والتي تشكل طول السجادة. وتختلف درجة اللف هذه من سجادة إلي أخرى والذي هو في نفس الوقت يزيد من جودتها ويضيف إلي مميزاتها الإيجابية، كلما كانت درجة اللف أكبر وأشد إحكاماًً كلما كانت جودة السجادة أفضل وأغلي في الثمن، أما في السجاد الذي يوجد به عقد عند أطراف النسيج فلا يهم عدد مرات لف خيوط الغزل سوياً لأن العقد تمنع من تنسل النسيج. 

4- كثافة خيوط الغزل وتتحقق كثافته بعدم المقدرة علي رؤية البطانة الخلفية له، وبتثبيته جيداًً علي البطانة وكلما كانت خيوط الغزل ملتصقة ببعضها ولا توجد بينها مسافة كبيرة كلما كان تعرض السجادة للتلف نادرا لأن الخيوط الفردية لا تقوي إلا بغيرها. 

5- ثقل السجادة، كلما كانت السجادة ثقيلة كلما كانت جيدة وهذا يرتبط ارتباطاً مباشراًً بكثافة النسيج، فلا يشترط أن تكون خيوط الغزل طويلة لكي تميز السجادة كما يعتقد البعض لأنه من الممكن أن تكون كثافتها غير كبيرة، وعلي العكس تماماًً فمـن الممكن أن تكون خيوط الغـزل قصيرة ولكـن كثـافتـها عاليـة مما يحقـق جـودة السجــادة.

6- بقاء السجادة لفترة طويلة من الزمن بدون تلفها (أي طول عمرها) وهذا لا يمكن التوصل إليه من خلال الفحص بالعين المجردة. ولن يتم ذلك إلا من خلال معرفة الخامة المصنوع منها السجادة والجهة القائمة بتصنيعها أو بسؤال الأقارب والأصدقاء عن الأنواع الجيدة التي استخدموها من قبل. 

7- البطانة أيضاًً من إحدى العلامات الهامة للحكم علي السجادة، فكلما كانت رخيصة الثمن، وكانت مربعات خيوط الغزل كبيرة كلما كان ذلك دليلاًً علي عدم جودتها ومتانتها، وأفضلها علي الإطلاق تلك التي لها بطانة نسيجية. 

فأنت الآن من خلال هذه المعلومات أصبحت ماهراًً في شراء السجاد ولن يغشك التاجر، وكلما كانت القطعة التي تقتنيها من السجاد ذات جودة عالية كلما أضافت جمالاًً وسحراًً لديكور منزلك ولن تصبح أرضياتك حائرة أكثر من ذلك. *








:download:


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*
التوفير فى الديكور


* التوفير فى الديكور:
- علي الرغم من أن العديد من الاتجاهات والأساليب في مجال الديكور لا تستحق أن يتبعها الإنسان أو ينفق عليها الأموال، فيوجد البعض الآخر منها الذي يستحق ذلك. 


ويكفي فقط اتباعك لواحدة منها وستعطى لك المنظر المتجدد والمريح لمنزلك والمفتاح لنجاح أي ديكور يتلخص في كيفية التعامل مع هذه الاتجاهات بدون تضييع الوقت والأموال. 

- كيف توفر نقودك؟ 
- اتباع اتجاه واحد فقط من اتجاهات الديكور
في بعض الأحيان تصدر موضات عديدة لديكور المنزل في آن واحد فعليك الاختيار والمفاضلة بينها، فمن غير المعقول أن تطبقها كلها مرة واحدة لأنة لا يمكنك إبراز طابعك وذوقك إذا تعددت الموضات المستخدمة، وبالتالي سيكون تطبيقها أسهل. 

- أسس ديكورك الجديد إلي جانب القديم
لا تتخلص من أثاثك القديم لتحل محله أثاث جديد من أجل التغيير فقط، لأنك ستضطر إلي تغييره في الموسم القادم وبدلاً من ذلك عليك باستخدام عناصر بسيطة وغير باهظة التكاليف وسوف تعطيك نفس النتيجة بل وأفضل مثل استخدام بعض الإكسسوارات، أو الوسادات، أو مجرد أطر جديدة للصور. وإذا أردت تغييرها في أي وقت فلك مطلق الحرية ولكن لا تتخلص منها وعليك الاحتفاظ بها لأنك ستحتاج إليها في تزيين منزلك مرة أخرى.

- لا تغالى في الديكور
فكلما كان بسيطاً كلما كان راقياً وملفتاً للنظر. 

- لابد وأن تكون مبدعاً
ابتكر أفكارا جديدة تضيف الرقة لمنزلك. واقصد هنا ابتكار أفكار بسيطة لتزيين المكان الذي تعيش فيه مثل: أن تزين غرفة الطعام بطبق من الفاكهة علي المائدة فلن يكلفك ذلك سوى الذهاب للبقال لتشتريها منه، ويمكن أن يقتصر ذلك علي طبق من الليمون. 

- التأني في استخدام طلاء الحوائط 
علي الرغم من أن الدهان هو أقل العناصر تكلفة ومن أكثر العناصر المؤثرة في عملية الديكور، إلا أنه يستهلك الكثير من الوقت. فعليك بدهان حجرة واحدة والانتهاء من بناء ديكوراتها ثم استكمال باقي الحجرات بنفس الطريقة. عليك بتوخي الحذر من اختيار لون الدهان أيضاً. 







:download:*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

أولا يجب أن تقرّري إذا كنت تريدين حقا أن تضعي طرحة يوم زفافك. في العديد من الثقافات، يمثل رفع طرحة الزفاف من قبل العريس أحد أركان إتمام الزفاف، أو ظهور العروس على العريس من قبل أبويها كدليل للموافقة. الطرحة تقليدية جدا. . . لكنّ لن يتوقّع أحد منك أن تضعي واحدة. إذا كنت لست متأكّدة، ولكن لما لا تجربي واحدة. 

*اختاري فستانك أولا وبعد ذلك الاكسسوارات الملحقة به مثل الطرحة، وليس بالعكس:
إنّ الفستان هو الحدث الأهم والطرحة متمّمة اللباس، لذا يجب أن لا تصرف الانتباه عنه. من الصعب إيجاد فستان لمجاراة الطرحة، ولكن من السهل كثيرا إيجاد طرحة تماشي الفستان. كذلك لا تختاري طرحة قبل أن تجدي فستان زفافك.

بالإضافة إلى الأطوال المختلفة، يأتي الطرحة بأنواع مختلفة.



قد تقرّرين بأنّك تريدين طرحة قصير ذات طبقة واحدة.


وهذه تلبس عادة خلف الرأس؛ وهي غير مصمّمة لتوضع على الوجه. أما الطرحة ذات الطبقتان فهي تلك المصممة على جزأين، جزء طويل يبقى إلى الخلف وجزء أقصر يمكن أن يوضع على الوجه. وتدعى محمّرة الخدود.







وبالطبع الاختيار لك سواء كنت ترغبين في وضعها على وجهك أما. تفضّل بعض العرائس أن يكون لديهن هذا النوع من الطرحات بحيث تؤطر الطبقة الأولى وجههم. العرائس الأخريات يحببن وضعها بالكامل إلى الأسفل. وهذه هي النظرة التقليدية جدا. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يمكن أن تحجب الطرحة شفاه العروس الخائفة بينما تمشي في الممر وتخفي دموع الزفاف!





إذا كان فستانك معقدا جدا فأنت بحاجة إلى طرحة بسيطة. 




على نفس النمط إذا كان فستانك بسيطا فيجب أن تكون طرحتك مزركشة. أكثر محلات فساتين الزفاف، تملك مجموعة واسعة من الطرحات وهي شائعة جدا بين العرائس. جربي الطرحة مع فستان الزفاف حتى تتأكدي من أنها تناسبه، ولا تشتريها حتى تقتنعي بها.




اختيار التاج: 
إذا كان حلمك دائما وضع تاج ليلة زفافك فهذه هي لحظتك الحاسمة. تأتي التيجان بعدة أشكال وألوان، من تلك الصغيرة المصمّمة لتثبت أمام الطرحة، إلى التيجان الكبيرة والملوّنة. بالنسبة للفستان المزخرف فمن الأفضل استعمال تاج قليل الزخرفة، بينما إذا كان الفستان بسيطا ذو القصة الكلاسيكية فيحتاج إلى تاج أكثر بهرجة أو تاج مرصع بالأحجار. إذا كانت هناك بلورات مبهرجة تزين فستانك أو الطرحة فيمكن أن تدمجيها مع تاجك. على نفس النمط مثلا باللآلئ. يمكنك أيضا أن تختاري تاجا مصنوعا من الزهور والذي سيكون رائعا جدا. ولكن عندها يجب أن تتحدثي مع بائع الزهور حول أفضل الأنواع التي يمكن استعمالها. بحيث يتم إخراجها من الماء يوم الزفاف، حتى تبقى نضرة لأطول فترة ممكنة. 

*اختيار حذاء الزفاف: 
حذاء الزفاف غير الملائم يمكن أن يصبح عدوك الأسوأ بعد اثنتا عشرة ساعة. لذا وعند اختيار أحذيتك يجب أن تفكّري بالراحة أولا بالإضافة إلى التصميم. إذا كان فستانك بطول الأرض فمن المهم أنّ يكون حذائك مناسبا من ناحية اللون والنسيج. قومي بشراء حذاء يمكنك أن ترتديه مرة أخرى إذا أمكن. 

*اختيار الحقيبة: 
سواء كنت بحاجة إلى بعض أدوات الماكياج أو المناديل الورقية، أو مكان تضعين فيه تذكاراتك، فإن حقيبة يد صغيرة قد تصبح ضرورية يوم زفافك. لا تنسي بأن شكل وتصميم الحقيبة يجب أن يلاءم فستانك. لكن إذا اتبعت قاعدة النقيض، واستعملت حقيبة بسيطة مع فستان رائع، أو حقيبة رائعة مع فستان بسيط، فلن تكون مشكلة. 

*اختيار المجوهرات: 
عندما يتعلق الأمر بمجوهرات يوم زفافك، فالأقل بالتأكيد أكثر. فكري بمجوهرات بسيطة وبأنك وفستانك نجما الحفل، وليست مجوهراتك التقليدية. عندما اختيار المجوهرات يجب أن تكون نقطة بدايتك الفستان. إذا تألّق فستانك ببلورات مبهرجة، فبعض المجوهرات البلّورية ستساعدك على إبرازها من فستانك. إذا كنت تضعين تاجا معقدا فحافظي على مجوهراتك بسيطة، على سبيل المثال الملابس ارتدي أقراطا صغيرة بدلا من أقراط كبيرة مدلدلة. 




إذا اخترت زفافا معاصرا، فيمكنك اختيار مجوهرات ذات تصميم معاصر، أو قطع فنية، أو مجوهرات بالاديوم - معدن أبيض فضّي نادر من مجموعة البلاتين يستعمل في المجوهرات - سيناسبك بشكل مثالي. بدلا عن ذلك، اختاري مجوهرات مثيرة إذا كان موضوع زفافك أكثر دراميا، هناك مجوهرات مثيرة - مثل التعليقات التي تحتوي على حجر أو حجرين متصلين، بل شك أن هذه المجوهرات ستكمل طلتك الرائعة.

لكنّك أيضا ستريدين أن تتأكّدي من اختيار مجوهرات زفافك وفقا لخواص شخصيتك. إذا كنت تملكين رقبة نحيلة وطويلة، على سبيل المثال، فأن تعلّيق أقراط الثريا قد يناسبك أفضل. على أية حال، إذا كانت رقبتك أقصر أو كنت تخطّطين لإنزال شعرك إلى أسفل فأن اللؤلؤ الرشيق النهري الكبير أو الأقراط الماسيّة من المحتمل أن تكون أكثر إغراءا.

ذا كنت تبحثين عن مجوهرات زفاف تكملك وتعزز أسلوب زفافك، فستجدين عددا من اختصاصيي المجوهرات لمساعدتك. حتى إذا كنت قد بدأت للتو بحثك عن قطعة الزفاف الأكثر أهمية – خاتم خطوبة ماسي، على سبيل المثال - فستجدين عدد من الأساليب للاختيار منها، من قطع الوسادة إلى قطع الحجر ألماسي التقليدي. لذا، باستعمال مجوهرات الزفاف التي تعكس شخصيتك وأسلوبك.


منقووووول 


يتبع بالصور


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*








ويذكر الخبراء بضرورة أن تنتظري حتى يتبخر العطر ثم استنشقيه 


عزيزتي .. هل تعلمين أن شراء العطور له أصول ؟ 

نعم إنها حقيقة يؤكدها خبراء العطور ، مشيرين إلى أن معرفة العطرالمناسب لا يحتاج منكِ سوى , وضع القليل من العطر على ظهر اليد أو أسفل اليد عند منطقة النبض .
ويذكر الخبراء بضرورة أن تنتظري حتى يتبخر العطر ثم استنشقيه دون إلصاق أنفك بيدك، بل دعي مسافة بين أنفك ويدك، وضعي في اعتبارك أنك أذا استنشقت العطر قبل أن يتبخر فستفقدين القدرة على التمييز بين العطور.


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

























































[URL="http://i36.tinypic.com/34ssbiv.jpg"]
	
[/URL]































































​


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## المايسترو (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



 ممتاز جدا موضوعك  شكراا ليك على دمك الخفيف                       بوب النسر


----------



## asmicheal (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


كيفيــة رسم العيــون المتنوعــة ,,






هناك شرط اساسي ومهم للمبتدئات في رسم العين 
نشوف هذى الصوره,,







وهذه الوضعيه الصحيحه لوضع اليد والكوع حتى لا تتحرك يدك وترجف اثناء الرسم
انتبهي جيدا للخطوه هذه,,






الرسمه الاولى,,






هذى الرسمه العاديه للعين

في بعض البشرات يناسبها الكحل الفاتح
وفي بعض البشرات حلو عليها الكحل الغامق 
انتي جربي الاثنين وشوفي الاحلىىىى 


1- نرسم خط العين من الاعلى ... ونمد فيه بالبدايه 

2 - بعد رسم العين من الاعلى ...نخلي الخط عريض اشوي على الزاويه الخارجيه من الاعلى

3 وبالاخر نرسم الخط الاسفل .... وطبعا لا ننسى الماسكرا


مثال :






اذا عيونك بسرعه تدمع وترمش وايد ارسمي خط بسيط ووقفي وبعدها كملي حتى ماتدمع عيونك .... ومع التدريب المستمر راح تعرفي ترسمي عيونك بسرعه وبخط واحد,,

بالنسبه للرسم ارسمي بالاول بالفرشه والشدو وبعدها ارسمي يالكحل السائل عليه
او ارسمي بالقلم بخط خفيف وبعدها ارسمي فوقه بالكحل السائل ,,

وعرض خط الرسمه يكون على حسب شكل العين يعني في عيون حلوه عليها الخط العريض وفي عيون حلو عليها الخط الناعم ,,


الرسمه الثانيه,,






1- نرسم الخط العلوي ونمد فيه بالبدايه

2- كملي رسم الخط للاخر

3- ابتدتي بخط صغير مثل ماتشوفين برقم 3 من الاسفل

4 - بعدها كملي رسم الخط من الاسفل

5 - عرضي الخط من الاسفل مثل الخطوه الخامسه

6 - بعدها كحلي العين من الداخل ومابين الفتحه بالقلم الابيض 

وبالاخر لا تنسين الماسكرااااا

مثال :







الرسمه الثالثه,,






هذه الرسمه عاديه ومفتوحه من الزاويه الخارجيه للعين

خطواتها 

1- نرسم خط الهين من الاعلى

2- ونكمل الرسم ونخليه اشوي ممدود مثل الخطوه الثانيه

3- نكمل رسم العين من الاسفل برسم خط صغير من بداية العين 

4 ثم نكمل الرسم ونخليها مفتوحه وممدوده بالشكل هذا

واذا شرحي مو مفهوم ان شاء الهل الصور تكون واضحه لكم


مثال :







الرسمه الرابعه,,






هذى الرسمه حلوه على العين الصغيره لان خطها عريض من الاسفل


1- نرسم خط ضعيف من الاعلىىى

2- ثم نرسم خط عادي من الاسفل 

3- وبعدها نعرض الخط مثل الخطوه رقم 3 

4- ونكحل العين من الداخل باللون الابيض او الملون حسب رغبتك


وطبعا لا تنسوا الماسكرا

مثال :








تابعى معى


----------



## asmicheal (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*الرسمة الخامسة,,








**هذي الرسمه يبيلها اشوي خبره لان فيها اكثر من خط وفيها اتقان اشوي بس مع التدريب راح تكون سهله .... والشدوو راح يحليها اكثثثثثر 

1 نرسم الخط العلوي للعين 

2- بعدها نرسم خط ضعيف او ناعم من الاسفل

3- نرسم خط ضعييييف تحت الرسمه الاولى 

4- بعدها نضبط رسم الخط الاول 

5- نرسم تحت الخط الاول خط ثاني ضعيف مثل الخطوه رقم 5

6- ونضبط الخطوط كلها بشكل متناسق ونعدل فيها 

وبالاخر نكحل العين من الداخل 

مثال : 







الرسم السادسة,,







**هذى رسمة السمكه 

وان شاء الله خطواتها تكون واضحه لاني ماعرف اشرحها بالكلام 

مثال :







الرسمه السابعة,,*


*





**الكحل يكون من داخل العين بالاول 

وبعدها نرسمها بالشكل الموضح كما في الصوره 

وهذى الرسمه بعد تحديد خطها يلعب فيها الشدو اما يكون لون الشدو مابين خط العين من الداخل ومابين الخط الخارجي

او يكون الشدو تحت الخط الثاني 

مثال :






الرسمه الثامنة ,,*


*






**هذى تكبير العين .... وتكون مثل ماتشوفون بالصوره

مثال :






الرسمة التاسعة,,







**نكحل العين من الداخل

ثم نرسمها بالشكل الموضح 

ونعدل الخطوط بتعريضها وتنسيقها 

مثال :











هذى الحركه حلوه وناعمه لمن تحب البساطه والطريقه واضحه *


----------



## asmicheal (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






*************************************************** ***
**

*
*************************************************** **
**

*
*************************************************** ***



​


----------



## asmicheal (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*************************************************** ***
**

*
*************************************************** ****
**

*
*************************************************** ****
**

*
*************************************************** *****



​


----------



## cobcob (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*بجد موضوع رائع وجميل
بس انتى خليتينى افكر فى 7000 حاجة 
ده اانا لو لسه قدامى 10 سنين مش هالحق برضو

معندكيش بقى موضوع عن " كيف تجد شقة ؟؟؟ "
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع ​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


اهم النصائح الى الفتيات عندما تلبس الاكسسوارات .. يجب اخذها في الحسبان لكي تعود عليك بالفائدة من كل النواحي .. وهذه هي النصائح بامكانك التمعن بها .
) إذا كانت أصابعك قصيرة لا ترتدي الخواتم الكبيرة والعريضة و أكتفِ بالخواتم الرفيعة والناعمة , أما إذا كانت أصابعك طويلة فلا ترتدي الخواتم ذات الفصوص الصغيرة لأنها تعطي إيحاء أكبر بطولها .

2 ) الرقبة القصيرة لا تناسبها العقود الضيقة حولها ، على العكس ، فالرقبة الطويلة لا يناسبها ارتداء عقد طويل .

3 ) لا ترتدي المجوهرات الحقيقية مع الإكسسوارات لأن ذلك سيفقدها قيمتها .

4 ) لا تضعي أساور الذهب مع أساور الفضة أو الإكسسوار من أي معدن أخر ، لأنها قد تأكل من قشور الذهب .

5 ) الساعات من أهم مكملات الإكسسوارات ، فراعي عند ارتداء الساعة أن يكون لون إطارها متلائما مع باقي الإكسسوارات التي ترتدينها . وتناسب الساعات الجلدية الملونة الصباح بينما الساعات ذات الإطارات الذهبية أو الفضية أوقات المساء والسهرات .

6 ) يعد الإيشارب " الفولار " من أهم مكملات الأناقة ، إضافة لذلك فإن له أهمية في حماية العنق من أشعة الشمس صيفا ، أو وقاية الشعر من حرارة و أشعة الشمس الضارتين . وعليك أن تراعي عند اختياركِ " للفولار " أن يكون من الحرير الناعم ، كما يجب أن يكون نوع القماش ولونه ملائمين لملابسك وللوقت الذي ترتدينه فيه .

7 ) احرصي على التناسق بين لون إطار النظارة و لون ملابسك ، ومن الأفضل شراء نظارة ذات إطار بلون محايد .

8 ) إذا كانت ياقة فستانك مغلقة ، أكتفي بقرط كبير وجذاب أما إذا كانت الياقة واسعة فيمكنك ارتداء عقد ضيق حول الرقب


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





























































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

افكار   ...افكار 





*نروح محل الخياطة نشتري شوية ورود وشرايط وأكياس الأورجنزا الجاهزة بعدة أحجااااااام ..
ثم محلات ابوريالين نشتري منها .. شموع وعلب وسلال .. وورود مجففة..
ثم المكتبة (بطاقات وأشرطة وتجاليد بنوعين الفاخر والعادي )..
ولا ترمين أي شيء من العلب اللي تشترين أغراضك فيهاااا ..*
*
بالنسبه لسجاجيد وشراشف الضيوف .. بامكانك وضعها في مثل هذه الصناديق ..










او اي من الصناديق المميزه الموجوده في الاسواق

 الملابس : -

ثاني شيء نروح للمحلات اللي فيها أدوات التخزين والعلاقات والعلب الخاصة
بالدواليب ونشتري طقم كامل .. باللون واحد حتى يكون جداا مرتبه وحلوه











ونبدأ نعلق الملابس بأنواعها ..

ممكن نعلقها وومكن نطبقها او نغلفها بأكياس شفافة ..
عشان نحتفظ بترتيبها وريحتها المعطرة .. وهذي بأكياس الأورجنزا ..










وهذي بدون كيس ممكن تربطيها بشريطه فقط 










للملابس الداخلية طبعا بيكون عندنا نوعين ..

النوع الفخم والأطقم ...والنوع العادي اليومي ..

النوع الفخم حطيه بأكياس أورجنزااا ..أو أكياس خاصة يبيعونها
في محلات الملابس الداخلية .. شوفي معاااااااااااايا









وشوفي الأفكاااااااار










قمصان النوم : -

طبعا حلو تغليفهااا للإبتعاد عن أعين الفضوليييين ..
ممكن نغلفها بكراتينها وممكن بأكياس أورجنزا وممكن بأكياس خاصة نخيطها ..
وبامكانك غسلها بداخل الكيس علشان تحافظي على قمصان النوم رقيقه ..
وماتتشابك مع الغسيل ..



















والحين نوزع أكياس الورود المجففة في كل مكااااااااان ..
يعني في ادراج الملابس الداخلية ..وأدراج التسريحة والحمااااااااام أعزكم الله ..
وخذوا الأنواع اللي تتعلق وعلقوها في علاقات الملابس وشوفوا هالأفكار من الأكياس ..








وهذا بين الملابس ..










(4) أفكار وعلب لحفظ المجوهرات .. ويوجد انواع اجمل وحجمها اكبر والوان مختلفه








 المكياج ..

طبعا أنا من النوع الي احب يكون المكياااااااج في شنط صغيرة مثل المقلمة ..
وسهلة النقل من الغرفة للحمام أو شنطة السفر حتى ..
والان العطور العربية خذي لها الزجاجات اللي مثل الكريستال ..
على فكرة هي رخيصة جداا ..وفي منها كريستال عند محلات العطور مثل كذا .. وغلفيها بهذا الشكل الرائع











 افكااااااااااار لتنسيق الأحذية 

شوفوا معايا هذه الافكار ..لو تحصلون مثل هذي العلب ..يكون عز الطلب ..









ترتيب الشباصات ( البكل وربطات الشعر والأكسسوارات ) ..

وممكن تجمعينهم جميعا في علب متشابهة ..وتنسقينها بهذا الشكل ..
على شكل طبقات ..العلب متوفره في الاسواق ..

















*


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

شنطة طوارئ العروس يوم الزفاف... ماذا بداخلها؟ 
بالرغم من أنّك قد تكوني خطّطت لكلّ شيء ليسير بشكل مثالي يوم الزفاف، فإنك لا تدرين ما الذي قد يطرأ على يومك الكبير. لهذا يجب أن تقومي بحزم حقيبة مليئة بالأدوات الرئيسية التي تساعدك على الخروج من المآزقسريعا

يجب على كلّ عروس أن يكون في متناول يدها التالي في يوم عرسها:


"دبابيس شعر"

"أسيتون (مزيل طلاء الأظافر)ومبرد للاظافر"

"أقفال قرط إضافية" (بريمة)

"زوج جوراب نسائية إضافي"

"قطرة للعين"

"سبراي للشعر"

"إبرة وخيط"

"دبابيس أمان ودبابيس مستقيمة"

"مقصّ صغير"

"مناديل"

"طباشير أبيض" (لتغطية أيّ وسخ أو لطخات على فستانك)

"دواء للحموضةوأسبرين"

"نعناع أو أي مستحضر لتحسين رائحة الفم"

"عطر إضافي"

"فوط صحية​


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

افكار ...  افكار 
​​



​


​



​
​



​
​



​​



​
​



​​



​

​




*وده في المطبخ*
_*



*_​


----------



## asmicheal (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

روعة التنجيد 


*






*


*






*

*






*

*






*

*






*

*






*

*






*





*غرف النوم*


*






*


*






*

*






*



*






*





*غرف الطعام

و الكراسي الجانبية*


*







*



*






*

*






*

*






*



*






*

*






*
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

من منا لايرغب بشعر كثيف ....؟!!!!....

بصرف النظر عن طوله اوشكله ...؟!!!!....

اذا كنتي ممن يرغبن في ذلك فاليك ارشادات الخبراء في هذا المجال....


*.. اعلمي ان بقاء طول الشعر بين الذقن والكتفين يمنحه حجما اضافيا مما يساعد في اتخاذ مظهر الكثافه وينصحون باتخاذ القصه المتعددة الطبقات لاضافة مزيد من الحجم الى شعرك .


*.. اضافة خصلات ملونه الى الشعر تضفي العمق والحجم ممايجعل الحجم ممتلئا ظاهريا .


*.. التلوين الكامل للشعر يجعله يبدو اكثر كثافه فالصبغه الدائمه تزيد صلابة جلد الشعر .


*.. اختيار نوع الشامبو امر مهم لذا احرصي على استخدام نوع معد للشعر الرقيق .


*.. قبل الخروج من المغطس عدلي حرارة الدش بحيث يجري الماء البارد على شعرك بضع ثوان فالشطف البارد يحبس القليل من الملطف ويتخلص من كل الرواسب الباقيه عندها يصبح شعرك نظيفا ويبدو اكثر حجما وكثافه .


*.. لاضافة مزيد من الحجم واللمعان الى شعرك امزجي ملعقة طعام من الخل مع سبع ملاعق من الماء في زجاجة رذاذ ورشي هذا المزيج بعد وضع الصابون والملطف واتركيع لمده مابين 3 – 5 دقائق ثم اشطفيه جيدا بالماء الدافيء ثم البارد كما قلنا سابقا .


*.. ركزي جهود تنشيف الشعر على الجذور اولا من خلال رفعها باصابعك واقحام الفرشاة بينها بحيث يجف الشعر الى اعلى ثم رتبي شكل الاطراف بالفرشاة .


*.. يفترض بصاحبة الشعر الرقيق وضع الملطف على اطراف الشعر فقط يوميا ...


​


----------



## asmicheal (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*لمحبى الحناء 

































*



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*






















*
*


























*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الذوق الفرنسى الراقى للدبل ​*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*
​


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

فكرة 


 لا تستعملي كريم الاساس بعد اليوم ادخلي واكتشفي البديل 
جيبي* كريم اولاي بورق التوت* واخلطي معاه بودرة الطفال جونسون يعني حطي مثلا رشة من البودرة في كف ايدك وحطي عليها مقدار بسيط من كريم اولاي واخلطيهم با ايدك وبعدين افرديها على كامل وجهك ورقبتك فرد خفيف حتى تتوزع كويس وتجف وبعدين حطي البودرة المضغوطة وراح تشوفي النتيجة المبهرة



​


----------



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

اليكم مجموعة من تيجان العرائس.



























































​


----------



## asmicheal (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


















































​


----------



## asmicheal (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





























​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*فساتين سهره بكامل اكسسواراتها*​ 

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 

*



**


































*​*

*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​



*



**





























*​*

*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​ 



*



**
























*​*































​*​ 


*



**
























*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*































​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




































































​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




























































​




​




​



​




​




​



​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


عطرى دولابك يا عروسة 

:download:



*الطريقه الاولى :
افتحي خزانة الملابس و امسحيها بفوطه مبلله بالماء مع قليل من عطرك المفضل . 
رشي الملابس المعلقة بقليل من الماء من البخاخ 
ضعي العود في المبخرة و ضعيه اسفل الملابس و انتبهي على اطرافها 
ضعي الزيت العطري المفضل في الفواحة ويوضع تحت
الملابس في الخزانة لمدة نصف ساعة 
يوضع على ياقات و نهاية الأكمام القليل
من ماء الورد و دهن العود الهادي 
هذي الخطوات تجعل الملابس في قمة الروعة حتى بعد الغسيل .....



الطريقة الثانية :
خرجي جميع ملابسك الداخلية رشيها بالمسك و ماء الورد المخففة 
بالماء واتركيها تجف ثم رتبيها في الدرج 
ضعي المبخرة فيها البخور المفضل داخل الخزانة مع ترك
فتحه صغيرة لكي لا ينطفي الجمر وبهذه الطريقة سوف تتميزين بالرائحه
الفواحة الثابتة ....



الطريقة الثالثة :
في هذه الطريقة بإمكانك تنوعين الروائح لو مللتي من العود والبخور فا تستبدلينه
بعطرك المركز يوضع العطر مع قليل من اللوشن او الماء و يوضع في الفواحة
و توضع داخل خزانة الملابس وسوف تلاحظين النتيجة الرائعة..... *

:download:

منقوووووووووووووول​


----------



## twety (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*بس هو السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسه دلوقت
ايه الفواحه دى
ههههههههه

حلوين ياقمر بجد الله ينور
*


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

كما وعدت غاليتى المخطوبة 
وقلت لو تحبوا يا اعضاء 

تابعوا معى 

:lightbulb::lightbulb::lightbulb:


1-كوافير صلاح في المعادي شارع الجزاير 1000 جنيه شامله كل حاجه ماعدا الجسم
مستواه معقول جدا لا تحفه للمكياج والصبغه والباديكيروالشعر 



2-كوافير لبناني في المعادي شارع اللاسلكي 2500 جنيه كل حاجه في العروسه وبيعملو كورس علاجي للبشره والجسم والشعر ولو شعرك خفيف وعاوزه تركبي بيركبوا شعر والجرام ب 10 جنيه بس ده بره الباكدج بيعملوا تاتو وماسكات للجسم حمامات مغربي بيقولولي العروسه بتخرج واحده تانيه اللي بيشتغلوا هناك لبنانيين كلهم والمكان ظاهريا نظيف جدا

 


3-كوافير مسيو عبدو وريهام الصواف 2200 جنيه كل حاجه ماعدا الجسم ده في مصر الجديده والجسم في مكان تاني ليهم نفس المحل بس في مدينه نصر ب 350 تعاملهم مريح وهوه من اشهر الناس دلوقتي


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

القاهــــــرة 

مصففي الشعر والماكيرات 

* امنة الهياتمي 0123136254
41 شارع حسن عاصم - الزمـــــالك

* جيلان عاطف 
0123418020
ماكيرة ولف طرح 

* مديحة سليم 
47 Ahmed Tayseer St. 
Heliopolis 
24041524 
0101166810 



* راندا خيرت
0105050067
4- villa farouk kamel ,suez st.from eltayaranst 
Nasr City 

* رشا ماهر 
0101506814
ماكييرة

* منى الشامي 
0105757358
ماكييرة

* يمنى الشافعي 
        4970 012354               4970 012354
ماكييرة

* اماني 
        6644 010157               6644 010157

* اسماء الجندي
0105112514 
ماكييرة

* بسمة درويش 
        4493 010500               4493 010500
ماكييرة 

* داليا رزق 
        49 79 010640               49 79 010640
ماكييرة

* دينا خورشيد 
0618 795

* دينا راغب 
0105198644

* د. ريهام حجازي 
0122722222 
ماكييرة 

* جيينا
0101717255 

* جيهان ابو العز
0106064060 
0101111499 
ماكييرة

* هويدا نصار 
El Khalifa El Ma'moun St. Heliopolis 
Garden City 
22581353 
6513 012313

* مدام لولي
0124782916 
ماكييرة

* مروة ميلاد
0123991415 

* مروة حامد
ممتازة جدااااااااااااا 
0123280787

* نادية الديب
4197688 2
0122247637 

* نهلة زكي احمد
3375868 / 0123794104 

* نيفين تكلا 
4178782 / 6238656 / 6243485 
0101509789 
مكانها خلف الكلية الحربية - مصر الجديدة 
وبتطلع فى التلفزيون فى قناه الاسرة والطفل بتعرض شغلها 


* رضوى
22409336 
0101814558 

* رشا سليمان
0123274012 
0124113401 

* دينا السعيد 
ممتازة جدااااااا 0103345931

* zazi
45, Abdel Moneim Riad St. 
Mohandiseen 
33472615 
0122137686 
ماكييرة - عناية كامله للبشرة 

* خبيره التجميل  نانيس سليم 
24177677 - 24198668 - 
0101507686-
0122113795
العنوان: 20 ش احمد تيسير، عمارات المروة، كلية البنات، مصر الجديده


* مركز تجميل ان (هي فرنسيه على فكره)
3 ش فضل الخشن-من شمس الدين الذهبي-أرض الجولف
0105263800---24154586

* la rose spa هو سنتر للحمامات المغربيه حيث يدعوا للعديد من من خدمات spa فمنها الحنه المغربيه-حمامات الاوزون-البادكيربالاوزون-ازالة الشعر بالطرق العديده مثل(مغربيه-مصريه-خليجيه-ايطاليه) ومساج الوجه واليدين والقدم -الكوافير ولديهم برامج متعددة وبرامج خاصه للعروسه حتى تخرج المرأة فى اجمل صوره 
وعنوانه 25 جزيرة العرب بالمهندسين 
ورقم التليفون 3028577 -3028578 
ورقم الموبايل 0122260162

* كوافير غادة(كوافير ومكياج لبنانى 

العنوان:49شارع عباس العقاد_مدينه نصر_القاهره
2612580------0127256463

* جيس كلابguise club
(رسم حنه خليجى)وتنظيف بشره)
العنوان:80 شارع عباس العقاد_مدينه نصر_القاهره
التليفون:22758112

----------
ليلة الحنة 

لطيفة 
0101272318 
331422781 

مدام تماضر
26332304 
0122778752 

سونة
0124091220 


مصممي ازياء 
فساتين افراح 
* angle
59 Abu Bakr El Saddik Heliopolis 
Heliopolis 
22419036 



* ابري ميدي
1 B El Gezirah El Wosta St., 13th Floor, Apt.1 Zamalek
37368295 
0122171208


* اتيليه دينا 
m.al makreef st. from Hassan al maamoon 
Nasr City 
0106013854



* اتيليه مايسة
8 Nabil el Wakad street off Nozha Street. Golf Area. 
Heliopolis 
26900290 / 23900269 
0101568378



* باربي
24, Gameat el-Dowal El-Arabia St.8th Floor.Apt: 36 
Mohandiseen 
33474125



* لولا
7 Sabaa St., Merryland, Heliopolis 
Mohandiseen
22479986 


* نهلة الجبيلي
9 ش افلاطون من الثورة -هليوبوليس
امام مستشفى عبد القادر فهمي
24199761 
0103434755


* اتيليه نادية الشيخ 
سيتي سنتر 6710769--0101702122


* اتيلية روزية 
16 ش جمال دويدار-موازي لذاكر حسين- أمام شركة انبي للبترول-مدينة نصر
2726450--0123417316


* اتيليه مون لاروج 
العنوان: 2\10 شارع حسن بدران متفرع من شارع حسين هيكل _عباس العقاد_مدينه نصر__القاهر ة
تليفون:22617990


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

محلات فساتين الزفاف والسهرة نبدأ

مدينة نصر

1- مالبي عباس العقاد
2- بجوار اربل اول عباس العقاد محل للفساتين السواريه امام مالبي
3- نورهان عباس العقاد وملحق بيه اتيله خاص بالمحل
4- جيني لاروش كايرو اخر عباس العقاد
5- ندا بجنينه مول وله فرعين كمان في الموسكي
6- ماي ليدي بالسراج مول
7- اتيليه ناديه الشيخ بسيتي سنتر شارع مكرم عبيد
8- البيت الابيض اول طريق النصر
9- العقاد مول به محلات لفساتين السواريه
10- اتيله الهوانم بجوار اخر ساعه فرع الجامعه العماليه (طريق النصر)

مصر الجديدة

1- العبودي ميدان روكسي
2- العروسة ميدان روكسي بجوار الطاوس
3- مالبي في شارع ابراهيم اللقاني
4- نورهان فرع مصر الجديدة في شارع الاهرام
5- كابلو كابلو به سواريهات شارع الاهرام امام الحريه مول
6- جيني لاروش كايرو عمارات العبور عماره رقم 6
7- اتيله فرحة لفساتين الزفاف عمارات العبور عمارة رقم 12

المهندسين

1- البيت الابيض سور نادي الزمالك
2- مختار اول شارع شهاب به فساتين سواريهات
3- ماي ليدي بميدان لبنان
4- فيه محل سواريهات تحفه في العجوزة على الكورنيش هاحاول اجيبلكم عنوانه بالضبط

وسط البلد


1- اتيله عادل ابو هميله في شارع سليمان باشا
2- العروسة بشارع قصر النيل
3- شارع 26 يوليو به محلين مش فاكره اسمائهم سامحوني
4- طبعا ملحق هيلتون رمسيس به محلات سواريهات تحفه
5- ممر الكونتيننتال به مجموعة محلات متوسطة الزوق

الجمل له فرع في شارع رمسيس عند غمره وفرع في عمارات السعودية بالسواح وده بيبيع ويفصل وياجر


@ المحلات لفساتين الافراح وبرضة التفصيل

فية مالبى -عباس العقاد

ماى ليدر- السراج مول وكمان طيبة مول

ندى - جنينة مول

نورهان - روكسى وعباس العقاد

العبودى- روكسى

- جيني لاروش كايرو

- نورهان عباس العقاد نورهان ده عنده اتيليه خلف الحديق الدوليه ممكت تاخدي صورة الفستان وتروحي المحل وتساليهم ممكن يفصلوه ليك ولا لا

- سنتر او مول في الهرم اسمه الجمل في جواه محلات كتير للبيع فساتين الزفاف
والتاجيروممكن يعمل لك الموديل اللي انتي عايزاه وتلبسيه انتي اول لبسة وبعدين المحل ياخده تاني وتدفعي نص التمن

- وسمعت كمان عن سنتر في العتبة اسمه الاهرام لبيع الهدوم القطنية


@ تاجير فساتين افراح

- في محلات في روكسى حلوه هو في بطرس غالى 
- وفى كمان اتيلهات في محلات هارون اخر روكسي

- سنتر صغير فى بدايه شارع الهرم اسمه ناجيه سنتر مشهور قوى فيه محلات كتيير لتاجير فساتين الفرح واسعارها معقوله ومستواها متوسط تمنه الاصلى ب1500 يتاجر ب200 مثلا وبياجروا حذاء العروسه والورد والطرحه والجيبونه

- وفي في شبرا مصر بونيتا فساتين الافراح بترراوح ما بين 600 : 900 جنيه والسوريهات فيه من 200 الى ما فوق حسب الموديل 


اسم المحل النشاط تليفون العنوان 
سبورتس لاين امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 101 
دانه امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 103 
توين كونيكشن امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 104 
سمبا امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 105 
تيجان امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 106 
سور الصين العظيم امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 201 
اسكيب امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 202 
الأيهم امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 206 
مودز ستايل امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 207 
بيلى امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 208 
جودى أم امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 209 
كويللا إس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 211 
بنانزإن بيجاماز امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 212 
إن أم امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 213 
بينكس أند بلوز امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 217 

ليتس جو امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 218​بسنت امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 219 
وندرلاند امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 221 
بيوتى فرح امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 223 
همسات امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 226 
تيا امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 228 
كوتوناد امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 229 
ناييف امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 230 
شبيك لبيك امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 231 
ياهوو امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 232 
نينو ميوزيك امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 303 
توكا امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 304 
كابيتو أحذية امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 019 
المغربى بصريات امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 001 
جولى بصريات امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 013 
تايم اوت شرائط كاسيت امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 026 
بولنج صالة العاب امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 302 
لحظى معمل تصوير امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 011 
ستاتلت ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 002 
بنتون ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 003 
سكيبرز ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 004 
ذاتاى شوب ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 005 
شوق ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 008 
سلينى ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 009 
ميكس ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 010 
داليدرس ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 012 
نيو ستار ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 014 
جى سى ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 016 
الريحان ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 017 
جيرو ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 018 
وينى ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 021 
بسمة ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 024 
رابلاس ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 025 
فروتى ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 029 
جينز كلوب ملابس امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 210 
شارلى شابلين هدايا امتداد عباس العقاد - وندرلاند - محل 022


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*احسن اماكن بالقاهره لتاجير فساتين الافراح الشيك* 


*وسط البلد
1- اتيله عادل ابو هميله في شارع سليمان باشا
2- العروسة بشارع قصر النيل*
*3- شارع 26 يوليو به محلين مش فاكره اسمائهم *
*سامحيني *
*4- طبعا ملحق هيلتون رمسيس به محلات سواريهات تحفه*
*5- ممر الكونتيننتال به مجموعة محلات متوسطة الزوق*

*المهندسين*
*1- البيت الابيض سور نادي الزمالك*
*2- مختار اول شارع شهاب به فساتين سواريهات*
*3- ماي ليدي بميدان لبنان*
*4- فيه محل سواريهات تحفه في العجوزة على الكورنيش *


*مصر الجديدة*
*1- العبودي ميدان روكسي*
*2- العروسة ميدان روكسي بجوار الطاوس*
*3- مالبي في شارع ابراهيم اللقاني*
*4- نورهان فرع مصر الجديدة في شارع الاهرام*
*5- كابلو كابلو به سواريهات شارع الاهرام امام الحريه مول*
*6- جيني لاروش كايرو عمارات العبور عماره رقم 6*
*7- اتيله فرحة لفساتين الزفاف عمارات العبور عمارة رقم 12*


*مدينة نصر*
*1- مالبي عباس العقاد*
*2- بجوار اربل اول عباس العقاد محل للفساتين السواريه امام مالبي*
*3- نورهان عباس العقاد وملحق بيه اتيله خاص بالمحل*
*4- جيني لاروش كايرو اخر عباس العقاد*
*5- ندا بجنينه مول وله فرعين كمان في الموسكي*
*6- ماي ليدي بالسراج مول*
*7- اتيليه ناديه الشيخ بسيتي سنتر شارع مكرم عبيد*
*8- البيت الابيض اول طريق النصر*
*9- العقاد مول به محلات لفساتين السواريه*
*10- اتيله الهوانم بجوار اخر ساعه فرع الجامعه العماليه (طريق النصر)*



*@ المحلات لفساتين الافراح وبرضة التفصيل*

*فية مالبى -عباس العقاد*

*ماى ليدر- السراج مول وكمان طيبة مول*

*ندى - جنينة مول*

*نورهان - روكسى وعباس العقاد*

*العبودى- روكسى*

*- جيني لاروش كايرو*

- سنتر صغير فى بدايه شارع الهرم اسمه ناجيه سنتر مشهور قوى فيه محلات كتيير لتاجير فساتين الفرح واسعارها معقوله ومستواها متوسط تمنه الاصلى ب1500 يتاجر ب200 مثلا 

- وفي في شبرا مصر بونيتا فساتين الافراح بترراوح ما بين 600 : 900 جنيه والسوريهات فيه من 200 الى ما فوق حسب الموديل 

وفي شبرا برده سنتر الاميره في ميدان فيكتوريا تاجير من 200 جنيه لفوق واستايلاته حلوه قوي


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الاسعار بتبدا من 500 لحد 2000 جنيه بس انتي وشطارتك لازم تفاصلي جامد 
انا اجرت فستان كان ب 1000 ج بس عرفت اخده ب 800 ج 

:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem
نصيحة صديقة


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*ماكييرات القاهرة*




*دينا الكردى*

*ماكييره و مصممه طرح*
*ميك اب لجميع المناسبات و لفات طرح و تنضيف بشرة*

*0165852283*

*_______________________*


*زينه النجار*

*فى القاهرة و الأسكندرية*

*0106069356*

*_______________________*


*دينا صالح*

*ماكييره و مصممه طرح*

*0105540896*

*_______________________*


*حنان الليثى*

*ماكييره و مصممه طرح*

*0104436564*

*_______________________*


*مدام عزه*


*0102328149*

*_______________________*


*رشا نبيل النجار*

*ميك اب ارتيست و لف طرح*

*0100077350*

*33382120*

*_______________________*


*رضوى رشوان*

*خبيرة مكياج ولفات طرح *

*22409336 *

*0169189279*

*_______________________*


*امنة الهياتمى*

*41 شارع حسن عاصم - الزمـــــالك*

*0123136254*

*_______________________*


*جيلان عاطف *

*ماكييرة ولف طرح *

*0123418020*

*_______________________*


*ريهام جهاد*

*متخصص المكياج البنانى و لف طرح العرائس *

*اخر شارع الطيران - مدينة نصر*

*226338080*

*0127170198*

*_______________________*


*خبيره التجميل ولفات الطرح نانيس سليم *

*العنوان : 20 ش احمد تيسير - عمارات المروة - كلية البنات - مصر الجديده*

*24177677*
*24198668 *

*0101507686*
*0122113795*

*_______________________*


*مديحة سليم *

*47 شارع احمد تيسير - هيليوبليس*

*24041524 *

*0101166810 *

*_______________________*


*راندا خيرت*

*4 شارع السويس من الطيران - فيلا فاروق كامل - مدينة نصر*

*0105050067*

*_______________________*


*رشا ماهر *

*ماكييرة*

*0101506814*

*_______________________*


*منى الشامى *

*0105757358*

*_______________________*


*يمنى الشافعى*

*ماكييرة*

 * 4970 012354  * * 4970 012354*

*_______________________*


*امانى*

*0101576644*

*_______________________*


*اسماء الجندى*

*ماكييرة*

*0105112514 *

*_______________________*


** بسمة درويش *

*ماكييرة*

*0105004493*

*_______________________*


*داليا رزق *

*ماكييرة*

*0106407949*

*_______________________*


*دينا خورشيد *

*37950618*

*_______________________*


*دينا راغب *

*0105198644*

*_______________________*


*د. ريهام حجازى *

*ماكييرة *

*0122722222 *

*_______________________*


*جينا*

*0101717255 *

*_______________________*


*جيهان ابو العز*

*ماكييرة*

*0106064060 *

*0101111499 *

*_______________________*


*هويدا نصار *

*شارع الخليفة المأمون - هيليوبليس - جاردن سيتى*

*22581353 *

*6513 012313*

*_______________________*


*مدام لولى*

*ماكييرة*

*0124782916 *

*_______________________*


*مروة ميلاد*

*0123991415 *

*_______________________*


*مروة حامد*

*(مكياج وربطات حجاب)*


*0123280787*

*_______________________*


*نادية الديب*

*24197688*

*0122247637 *

*_______________________*


*نهلة زكى احمد*

*3375868*

*0123794104 *

*_______________________*


*نيفين تكلا *

*خلف الكلية الحربية - مصر الجديدة *

*24178782 / 26238656 / 26243485 *

*0101509789 *

*_______________________*


*رشا سليمان*

*0123274012 *

*0124113401*

*_______________________*


*ندى *

*0102411318*

*_______________________*


*دينا السعيد *

*(مكياج وربطات حجاب) *

*0103345931*

*_______________________*


*zazi*

*ماكييرة - عناية كامله للبشرة *

*45 ش عبد المنعم رياض - المهندسين*

*33472615 *

*0122137686 *

*_______________________*


*كوافير غادة *

*(كوافير ومكياج لبنانى ولفات طرح للمحجبات)*

*العنوان : 49 شارع عباس العقاد - مدينه نصر - القاهره*

*22612580*

*0127256463*

*_______________________*


**جيس كلاب guise club*

*رسم حنه خليجى و تنظيف بشره*

*العنوان : 80 شارع عباس العقاد - مدينة نصر - القاهره*

*22758112*

*_______________________*



*ماكييرات الأسكندريه*


دكتوره مروة الخطيب

0103410029

*_______________________*


*زينه النجار*

*فى القاهرة و الأسكندرية*

*0106069356*

*_______________________*


*سالى طوسون*

*0123820977*

​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*







































*






 

 








 

 








 

 


​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





 

 

 






 

 








 

 

 




 

 





​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





 

 


























​http://www.mazikao.net/vb








​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*
































































































​
​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

وتلك أحدث ألوان وصبغات الشعرلعام 2010​
































نصيحه لك عن اختيار الصبغة :



- ابحثي دائماً عن الصبغات الخالية من الآمونيا و المنخفضة الـ ( phenylene diamene p.ppD ) الذي يساعد على التصاق الصبغة بالشعر، والذي يعتبر من المواد المثيرة للحساسية، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية أن تكون سبباً لمرض السرطان كما يصعب تفاديه خاصة في حالة الاستخدام الدائم و لكن الكمية البسيطة يمكن أن تكون ذات فعالية، والامتناع عن استخدام الآمونيا يجعل من فروة الشعر ناعمة و لا يقشرها
.
- اسألي صالون التجميل الذي تتعاملين معه عن الصبغات ذات المكونات الطبيعية .

- اختبري الصبغة على خصلة من الشعر قبل القيام بالصبغ الكامل لتتأكدي من أن اللون مناسب لك وللون بشرتك.



- اختاري لون الصبغة قريباً من لون شعرك الأصلي ، فاللون البعيد عن درجة لون شعرك لن يسبب صدمة لك فقط بل يسبب ضرراً بالغاً على الشعر.

- قومي بصبغ الشعر فقط إذا كان بحالة جيدة، إذا كنت تعانين من ضعف الشعر، أو التقصف أو الضرر من التفتيح المستمر، لا تقومي بصباغة الشعر، وأجلي الفكرة لوقت أخر يكون فيه الشعر قادراً على تحمل الصبغة.

- الشامبو خاص بالشعر الملون أفضل استخدام لشعرك المصبوغ، ذلك كونه لا يحتوي على مواد تسبب سحب اللون بسرعة.
- لا تقومي بتجفيف الشعر أو تسريحه بعنف بعد صبغه، لأن الشعر يكون رقيقاً، وطرياً وقابلاً للكسر بسرعة



ملاحظة: بعد مرور فترة لا بأس بها على صبغة الشعر نلاحظ بهتان و ضياع اللمعة الرائعة و المرغوبة في الشعر ... انصحكن عن خبرة
1- لا ننسى حمامات الزيت و لو مرة واحدة بالاسبوع 
2- ملعقتين خل في كوب ماء نضعه على الشعر بعد الشامبو و نتركه 5 دقائق ثم يشطف ..
ستلاحظن اللمعة قد عادت وبرز اللون اكثر كالسابق 


واليك احدث قصات الشعر الطويل والقصير












































































•
​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*لكل وجه .. قصة شعر مناسبة
* عمان - الدستور 

لا تفكري بما يبدو جميلاً على الآخرين وابحثي عما يبدو أجمل عليك ، هكذا يقول خبراء تصفيف الشعر. وتذكري أن لكل وجه قصة شعر مناسبة لشكل دورته.

ولايجاد هذه القصة ، لابد من التعرف على القواعد الثلاث الآتية:

1 - كيف تجدين لون صبغتك المناسبة تنصح خبيرة تلوين الشعر جرى ريشاردسون ومسؤولة الابداع فى الألوان : "عندما تبدئين بمهمة البحث عن اللون المناسب والنظر فيما إذا كان سيلائمك ، عليك أولاً بتفقد لون بشرتك وكذلك تفقد لون حاجبيك".

لون البشرة يستعين اختصاصيو صبغات الشعر بجداول ألوان خاصة لتحديد اللون الذى يتماشى مع بشرات زبائنهم ، وقد تم تصنيف هذه الألوان ضمن فريقين: الباردة والدافئة.

عادة ، ما تحمل البشرة الباردة لوناً وردياً فى الداخل ، فى حين تميل قاعدة البشرة الدافئة إلى اللون الأصفر. ولتمييز قاعدة بشرتك ، استعينى بالطريقة التالية: العيون والحواجب الفاتحة تعنى بشرة باردة ، والعيون والحواجب الداكنة تعنى البشرة الدافئة التى تناسبها أكثر التدرجات الذهبية والعميقة.

لون الحواجب يقول خبير الماكياج ترى بربر لدى"ماك": "إذا اخترت اللون الأشقر وكان حاجباك يحملان اللون الأسود ، فسيبو ذلك شبيهاً بمظهر مادونا فى الثمانينات ، لذا لابد من تفتيحهما ببعض الدرجات".

ويضيف:"تفتيح الحواجب يساعد أيضا على تفتيح لون البشرة. حيث قامت النجمة جينيفر لوبيز بتلوين حاجبيها بلون الكاراميل ليناسب لون شعرها البنى الفاتح فى حملة دعاية "لويس فويتون".

2 - تعرفي على شكل وجهك يتفق مصففو الشعر على أن مهمة قص الشعر تكمن فى إيجاد الاطار المناسب للوجه وتحديد شكله.

ولمعرفة ذلك اتبعى الطريقة التالية: اسحبى كامل شعرك إلى الوراء وشديه جيداً ، قفى أما المرأة واستخدمى أحمر الشفاه لرسم ظلك على المراة. ومن هنالك يمكنك تحديد الشكل.


*الدائرى*: إذا حصلت على وجه دائرى ، كما هو الحال لدى النجمة تشارلوت شيرش ، تجنبى قصة الشعر ذات الطول المتساوى وجربى بدلاً منها قصة التدرجات ، لأن ذلك يساعد على كسر الشكل الدائرى للوجه وجلب خصلات جديدة على أطرافه. أما عن التسريحات الأنسب فتشمل الفرقة الجانبية والغرة القصيرة.


*المربع:* لأنجيلينا جولى وجه مربع ، لكنك قد لا تخمنين ذلك. اختارى قصة الشعر المتدرج ، وتظل الغرة مناسبة لهذا الشكل.


*شكل القلب:* مثل وينونا رايدر وكيرا نايتلى ، لابد أن تكونى محظوظة ، لأن الكثير من القصات تناسبك بما فى ذلك الغرة. وكلما كانت التسريحة أنعم كلما كانت أنسب ، لذا ننصحك بتجنب التسريحات البرية والكثيفة.


*الطويل:* التدرجات القصيرة حول العينين والوجنتين والذقن تخفف من طول الوجه. كما أن الغرة المنسدلة تدريجياً مناسبة أيضاً.

ولا تتركى طول شعرك يتعدى مستوى صدرك ، وللموازنة بين الطول والعرض ، عليك بتجنب التسريحات الناعمة ، ومحاولة اضفاء نوع من الحجم على الشعر وذلك بالاستعانةبمستحضرات التكثيف وزيادة الحجم أثناء استخدام مجفف الشعر.

*البيضوى:* يعتبره حبراء تصفيف الشعر من أفضل أشكال الوجه ، مثل كيت موس ، لأنه يتقبل العديد من قصات الشعر المختلفة. لكن انتبهى عند قص الغرة ، فغالباً ما تكون غير مناسبة لذوات الوجه البيضوى.

3 - تفقدى دائماً طبيعة شعرك تقول"تايلر جونسون" :"تستجيب قصة الشعر لطبيعة نوعية الشعر".

المتموج: إذا كان شعرك متموجاً ، فإن قصة على مستوى واحد سيجعله يبدو كثيفاً ، كما أن الاعتماد على التسريحات التى تتطلب التمليس بالأدوات الكهربائية قد تسبب تجعده لمجرد التعرض للرطوبة أو المطر. وبدلاً من ذلك ، جربى قصة التدرجات ، والاستعانة بكريمات خاصة.

الخشن: يتطلب هذا الشعر قصة ذكية ومحترفة ، الطبقات الطويلة تخفف من مظهر الشعر الكثيف ، كما تضفى عليه حركات طبيعية جذابة. تجنبى القصات القصيرة جداً ، لأنها تنفش الشعر وتجعل مظهره ثقيلاً.

كذلك لابد من استخدام كريمات مرطبة تساعد على تهدئة الشعر وقدرة التحكم فى تصفيفه.

الناعم: إذا كان شعرك رفيعاً ، جربى قصة الشعر المتدرج التى تضفى حتماً مزيداً من الحجم. وتجنبى تسريحات التمليس التى تزيده ضعفاً وتسطحاً.


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


الوجه البيضاوى****

يعتبر الوجه البيضاوى وجه مناسب لجميع انواع التسريحات, المتموج, الكامل, الطويل, القصير. جميع انواع التسريحات مناسبة لهذا الوجه ولكن لايمنع ذلك من ان تكونى لك الأختيار فيحدد نوع شعرك التسريحة المناسبة لك 

الوجه المربع****

اذا كان شعرك قصير تسريحتك يجب ان تكون مستديرة وعالية فى التاج اذا كانت تسريحة شعرك الى اعلى ااجعلى خصلات من الشعر تنسدل على اطراف الوجه تذكرى ان القصة علا الجبهة تزيد من اتساع مابين العينين ورفع القصة الى اعلى يعطى توازن جيد على الأنف

الوجه الدائرى****

حاولى ان تخادعى النظر فى الحصول على وجه بيضاوى وذلك برفع التسريحة الى اعلى عالية فى منطقة التاج ومتدرج كما موضح فى الصورة المجاورة وان تغطى خصلاات من الشعر على جانبى الوجه

الوجه شبيه لألماسة****

افضل ماينصح به لصاحبة هذا الوجه هو ن تكون اتسريحة دائرية وان تكون اقصة على الجبهه بشكل عريض وذلك للحصول على شكل بيضاوى 

الوجه شبيه القلب****

ينصح لصاحبة هذ النوع من الوجه لف الخصل الى الداخل وان تكون تسريحة مجعدة وان يكون التاج كامل والقصة كاملة على الجبهه لأبعاد النظر عن عرض الفك

الوجه المستطيل****

تناسب صاحبة هذا الوجه التسريحات القصيرة والطويلة مع التسريحة للشعر الطويل يجب ان تكون كاملة وان يصل الشعر الى الكتف وان وتعطى القصة منظر جيد اذا لامست الحواجب


من جميع النصائح اعلاة يضل الخيار لك فى اختيار التسريحة التى ترغبين بها ويؤثر نوع الشعر وكثافتة وطوله لها الحكم النهائى 
​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*كيف تضعين الآي شدوا .........خطوات بالصور *


​



































​


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*موضوع جميل قوى و شامل فعلا ولى عودة مرة تانى *​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*لمحبى الحناء *


*:download:*


للحناء خصائص تساعد على تغذية الشعر 
وعلاج بعض مشاكله خاصةالشعرالدهني، حيث تعتبرالحناء هامة 


للتخفيف من مقدار الدهون الموجودة فيه نظر لوجود موادقابضة تقاوم زيادة إفرازالدهون،

وتفيد في علاج قشر الشعر، والتهاب فروة الرأس،وتقاوم سقوط الشعر، 

بالإضافةإلى أنها تحتوي على مواد مطهرةتعمل على تنقية فروةا لرأس من الميكروبات والطفيليات .

-لا بد أن يكون الشعر نظيفا تماما.

- لاتترك الحناء على الشعر أكثرمن 4-6 ساعات.

-لاتترك الحناءعلى الشعر طوال الليل مطلقا حتى لا يتلبد ويتعرض للتقصف عند غسله.

- لاتغسلي شعرك من الحناء بالشامبو, اكتفي بغسله فقط بالبلسم ,اغسليه بالشامبو ثاني يوم حتى يثبت اللون.

-لاتقومي بعمل حمام زيت لشعرك بنفس اليوم,اتركيه لليوم الثاني حتى يثبت اللون,ويفضل إستخدام زيت جوزالهند..

خلطة الحنه:

( حنه + زبادي + بيض + زبده+ ثلاث ملاعق خل التفاح+ ثلاث ملاعق عسل+ فص واحد ثوم+ ماء حار نسبيا)

يتم خلط الخليط جيدا وبعد ذلك يمكنك تركها على الشعر بين 4 الى 6 ساعات. ثم غسله بالبلسم و الماء.


​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*













































*وهذه ملونة : *















​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



































































































*يتبع*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*





































*
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*























​


​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*التركى يا جمالة *




*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*اساسيات اختيار ثوب الزفاف المثالي* 








اللون: 


ومن النصائح الأخرى التي ستساعدك على اتخاذ قراّر شراء فستان الزفاف هي التفكير باللون، 

خصوصا إذا كان الجسم ممتلئا. 

تتوفر تشكيلة من الألوان المتدرجة من اللون الأبيض، بالإضافة إلى اللون العاجي، والذهبي، والفضي.




فن التفصيل 


غالبا ما تزيد التفاصيل الصغيرة على الفستان لمسة رائعة على الفستان الأبيض التقليدي العادي،

لذا حاولي البحث عن فستان يتميز بشيء جديد من تطريز أو رسوم أو نقوش، تزيد من جمال الفستان 

وغرابته.


فساتين الزفاف لكل العرائس:


فكّري بشكل جسمك عندما تختارين ثوب الزفاف.- 



إذا كنت طويلة ونحيلة:

يمكنك اختيار فستان ذو تنورة واسعة من الوسط مع صدرية بدون حمالات. على أية حال، إذا كانت عظام

أكتافك عريضة جدا أو عظام الترقوة بارزة كثيرا، اختاري فستان يخفي الأكتاف، ربما مع قبة عالية. 

قد تشعرين بأنّك نحيفة جدا في هذا الفستان، لكن طولك ورقتك يمكن أن في الحقيقة أن تبدو بشكل

رائع مع بعض التطريز أو التخريز الرقيق الرائع.


-إذا 





كنت قصيرة ممتلئة وأنثوية


حاولي ارتداء فستان الإمبراطورة. إنّ جمال هذا الأسلوب يتميز بوجود درز تحت خط الصدر ثم يتوسع 

الفستان تدريجا إلى الأسفل. 

ومع القماش المناسب، فأن فستان الزفاف لن يلتصق بجسمك، بل سيتدفق من حوله. بالرغم من أن

الفساتين القصيرة لحدّ الركبة يمكن أن تكون مناسبة لك أيضا، إل أن الشكل الأطول سيعطيك شكل

أطول وألطف.


الأكمام خيار، اعتمادا على شعورك اتجاه ذراعيك. إذا كنت تفضلين الأكمام، اختاري أكماما طويلة 

وضيّقة ولكن ليست ضيّقة جدا.

إذا كان شعرك ملفوفا ومرفوعا على رأسك، سيعطيك هذا ارتفاعا أكثر، لكن لا تختاري تصفيفة الشعر

هذه إذا كان وجهك مستديرا جدا.- 







إذا كان النصف الأعلى ممتلئا


أبعدي الانتباه عن صدرك بارتداء صدرية طويلة، كما هو الحال مع الأسلوب الباسكي والتنورة الكاملة. 

بينما الألبسة التي تستعمل الشكل الطبيعي للخصر ستجلب الانتباه إلى منطقة الخصر الممتلئة.


تأكّدي من أن صدريتك بسيطة جدا وتجنبي قبات الفساتين المنخفض. للمنطقة السفلية من التنورة.







- إذا كانت الأوراك ممتلئة أو عريضة


تجنبي القصات الضيقة وتأكدي من أن فستانك يضيق بأحكام فوق منطقة الورك.

إنّ فستان الأميرة، الذي يتميز بالضيق من الأعلى ثم الاتساع تدريجيا سيخفي أوركك ويضيق بشكل 

مثلث طفيف إلى النصف الأسفل من جسمك. حتى فستان الحفلات ذو القماش البسيط سيكون 

مناسبا لك وكذلك الإمبراطوري إذا كان النصف الأعلى من جسمك أصغر نوعا ما، لكن يمكن أن يقلل

من إظهار خصرك ومنطقة المعدة.- 







إذا كانت الأكتاف عريضة


حاولي استعمال أشرطة عريضة على الأكتاف، أو غطّيها بالكامل وركزي على القبات على شكل مثلث. 

من المهم إظهار بعض الأنوثة حول هذه المنطقة، أو يمكنك استعمال الشال لتغطية منطقة الأكتاف،

تأكدي من الابتعاد عن 


الأكمام العريضة.-


إذا كانت السيقان قصيرة أو سمينة


اختاري فستان طويل مع التركيز على النقوش أو التخريز أعلى الفستان، ويفضل ارتداء حذاء مريح وعال

لمنحك الشكل المناسب. -







إذا كانت الذراعان قصيرة


ستساعدك الأكمام المتوسطة الطول على كسب بعض الطول الإضافي، المهم أن لا تختاري فستان 

بدون أكمام أبدا.







- إذا كانت الذراعان ممتلئة


اختاري أكمام بسيطة طويلة غير مشدودة أو ضيقة.


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*































​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*نراجع سوا *

*جهاز العروسة *

*بالصور *



*:download:*

*أولاً : الأجهزة الكهربائية ..*
*الغاز



الثلاجة



الكولر



البويلر



الميكروويف



محضرة الطعام (Food Processor)







توستر







**7
7
7
*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



​
*مفرمة (mincer)



مطحنة القهوة (Coffee grinder)



عصّارة (Juicer)



خلاّط شاف (Blinder)



خلاّط مضرب (Mixer)



طنجرة الكهرباء 
هييّ عبارة عن طنجرتين بينحطو ع بعض .. وفيهم أسلاك حرارية .. بتعطي حرار لمّ تتوصّل ع الكهرباء .. بستخدموها كتير في عمل المناقيش ..

طنجرة قلي البطاطس والكنتاكي



... إلخ من هالأجهزة ..
7
7
*​
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*أمّا الأدوات الغير كهربائية** ....
**

*
*7*
*7
7
*​
*الطناجر أو الحلل*


*

*

*طنجرة ضغط >> لازم تكون أصلية




*





*طناجر ستانلس ستيل الأصلية 18/10 .. 3 أحجام ع الأقل*



*

*





** يقال إنو الستانلس أحسن من التيفال بالنسبة للطناجر .. لأنو الطبخة بتقعد فترة طويلة على النار .. وطناجر التيفال مع المدة بتتحلل المادة السودة تبعيتها اللي في القاع .. بس لا يمنع إنو يكون عندك طنجرة وحدة على الأقل تيفال لسلق الرز .. ومعها طنجرة بيد طويلة ..*



*

*





*حرارات >> الطناجر اللي بتحفظ حرارة الأكل..




*




*طناجر للسلق .. مو مهم تكون تيفال أو ستانلس ..




*





*القلاّيات*




*قلايات تيفال 3 أحجام ع الأقل ..




*




** بالنسبة للقلايات يفضل استخدام التيفال لأنها أبدا ما تلصق الأكل ..


قلاية غويطة >> لقلي الحلو متل العوّامة أو الليقيمات ..







**7
7
7
*


​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​
*الأطقم*


*صحون + كاسات لبن + جاط فارد + جاط غويط + إبريق + سكرية + كاسات …*

*

*

*

*

*7*
*7*
*7*


​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​
*الجاطات

جاطات غويطة ميلامين أو زجاج للطبيخ

















**

*

*7
7
7
*



​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

جاطات غويطة بلاستيك لنقع البقوليات وتقطيع الخضرة


*

*



*

*


*جاط مع 6 صحون (طقم) ميلامين أو زجاج*
*

*

*

*


*جاطات بأغطية*
*

*


*جاطات للشوربة*
*

*


*جاطات للسلطة*
*

*

*

*

*7*
*7*
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

الأطباق


*طبق فواكه*
*

*
*أطباق سيراميك منوعة للطبايخ*
*

*
*مجموعة أطباق زجاجية كبيرة للفطاير وما شابه*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*

*

*

*

*7*
*7*
*7* 


​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

يتبع...............قريبا 

:download:

الموضوع الوحيد 
كل ما اجى اقفلة الاقى مراجع على النت اجنبى وعربى 
تشدنى شدا لانقلها لكم 

ويمكن لان اصل انشاء الموضوع 

كان لابنة اب اعترافى القديس 
وقت ما كانت مخطوبة 

دلوقتى قرب اب اعترافى يصبح جدو 

احمممم​


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااووووووو
بجد
تحفه
تسلم ايدك حقيقى يا قمره​*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*الصحون

صحون للمكسرات




صحون للحلو




صحون للفواكه




صحون للاستعمال البيتي







صحون الحمص والفول



صحون لبن أو شوربة أو سلطة منفصلين



صحون مهلبية










7
7
7
*


​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*أدوات المشروبات

أطقم شاي للضيوف








فناجين قهوة تركي







فناجين قهوة عربي







غلايات



إبريق شاي



دلة قهوة




7
7
7 *​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*شافات ماي وعصير

**

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*7
7*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*سكاكين للطعام*
*سكاكين للفواكه*
*سكاكين بأحجام مختلفة تلزم في أثناء إعداد الطبخة >> العريضة، الرفيعة، الحادة، السميكة*
*7*
*7*
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*المغارف

مغارف خشب*
*

*
*مغارف بلاستيك



مغارف ألمونيوم




*****

الحفّارات
قشارة بطاطا حفارة كوسا عادية
حفارة بيذنجان عريضة
حفارة بطاطا منشارة
7
7
7*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*ملحقات

فتاحة علب



فتاحة قناني



آلة البندق Nut Cracker



قطاعة بيض



مبشرة بوكس (grater)



قطاعة البيتزا



قشّارة بطاطا


7
7*
*7


**طبق الدجاج

**

*
*مضرب يدوي*
*

*
*Coffee mixer



عصارة ليمون يدوية



هاون



شوبك (rolling pin)


 
منخل
**

*

*

*
*7*
*7
**7
*​

​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*لازالة رائحة العرق بدون مزيلات او وصفات* 

*بعد ما تاخدى حمامك تستنى عشر دقايق علشان جسمك يكون جف
وبعدين لو بعد فى بلل جففى انتى البلل بقماشة
وبعدين جيبي نص لمونة وادعكى مكان العرق وانتى بتدعكى طبعا بتدوسى على اللمونة بتعصريها فى نفس الوقت علشان تنزل عصارتها منيح على مكان العرق
هى نص لمونة هتكفى وتشيلى نص اللمونة التانى لليوم التانى
وانسى ريحة العرق ميزة تلك الوصفة *

*انها 

طبيعية مش مضرة زى المزيلات الصناعية*
*
 مش بتسمر البشرة متل المزيلات الصناعية *

* بتحطى محسن طبيعى للون البشرة يعنى بتستفيدى مزيل عرق وكمان محسن للون البشرة*
*
 أوفر فى التكاليف*


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




*تريدين كحلكِ ما يسيح وما يروح ويكون أسود

تريدين طريقه تجعل كحلكِ شديد السواد 

احرقى الكحل بعد ما تبرينه حرق خفيف بالولاعه بس 

انتظري ثوانى ليبرد لا تضعينه وهو حار كثير.
*​​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*وصفات طبيعية للعناية بالقدمين خصوصا أننا داخلين على الشتاء، ودايما بنعاني من مشكلة جفاف وتشقق جلد القدمين بس أنا شايفة إن الوقاية أهم من العلاج، علشان كده قبل ما أتكلم عن الوصفات الطبيعة هاتكلم على شوية نصائح هتساعدك على الوقاية من أي مشاكل ممكن إنها تقابلك...

1- لازم تهتمي جداً بالنظافة اليومية للقدمين عن طريقة إنك تغسليهم كل يوم بالماء والصابون أكثر من مرة، 

2- احرصي على تنشيف القدمين كويس جدا بعد غسلهم خصوصا المنطقة اللي بين الصوابع لعدم نمو الفطريات بين الأصابع.

3- حاولي وإنتِ بتختاري الأحذية إنك تختاري الأحذية المريحة لقدمك.

4- قللي من ارتداء الأحذية الضيقة والشرابات الثقيلة جداً، وكمان الأحذية المفتوحة زي (الصنادل)؛ لأن كل الحاجات دي بتخلي الرجْل تعرق جامد وكمان بتخلي الأتربة تدخل للقدمين بسهولة.

5- ممنوع ارتداء شراب واحد أكثر من 3 أيام حتى ولو كان نظيف، لأنه ممكن يكون فيه عرق مش ظاهر، وده ممكن يسبب رائحة كريهة وكمان ممكن يسبب عدوى فطرية.

6- حاولي إنك تختاري الشرابات من الأقمشة الطبيعية زي القطن والصوف والنايلون؛ لأن الأقمشة دي بتساعد على التنفس على عكس الأقمشة المصنوعة من البوليستر.

7- امشي دايماً حافية في البيت؛ لأن ده بيفيد الأقدام جداً، وبيقوي العضلات وخصوصاً عضلة الساقين.

8- احرصي على تدليك قدميك بحركات دائرية؛ لأن التدليك ده بيريّح الجسم بكامله، ويا ريت إنك تستعملي مقشّرا بشكل منتظم لإزالة الجلد الخشن والميت من منطقة الكعبين.

9- يا ريت وأنت في مصيف تستغلي الفرصة وتمشي حافية على الرملة الساخنة لأن الطريقة دي أحسن طريقة لتقوية جلد الكعبين.


ودلوقتي تعالي نشوف مع بعض شوية وصفات طبيعية ممكن إنك تعمليها في البيت بنفسك..


حمام الماء الدافئ لتطرية الجلد

كل اللي عليكِ إنك تحطي رجلك في وعاء فيه ماء دافئ بس بشرط إن المية تغطي الكعبين تماماً، ويا سلام لو ضفتي إلى المية دي بعض الأعشاب زي النعناع والزعتر والورد البلدي أو قطرات من زيت اللافندر "هتلاقيه عند العطار"، وبعد كده تعملي تدليك بأصابع إيديكي للكعبين بداية من الأصابع وحتى نهاية الكعبين..

ولو كنت عايزة تتخلصي من أي جلد ميت موجود يبقى عليكِ وعلى الحجر الصوان اللي بتجيبيه من عند العطار وتفركي بيه جلد الكعبين، وعلى فكرة ده مش بيشيل الجلد الميت وبس ده كمان بيقضي على المناطق الخشنة اللي ممكن إنها تكون موجودة في الكعبيين..

وبعد ما تخلصي ممكن إنك تدهني منطقة الكعبين بزيت عطري طبيعي زي زيت اللافندر أو الزيتون أو البابونج أو تحطي أي كريمات مرطبة خاصة بالكعبين.. وعلى فكرة الحمام ده ممكن تعمليه مرة كل أسبوع.


دهان الفازلين للتغلب عى التشقق 

أما لو كنتِ بتشتكي من مشكلة تشقق الكعبين يبقى تتجنبي استعمال الماء الساخن في غسيل القدمين وخليكي في المية الباردة، واستخدمي صابون بيحتوي على مواد طبيعية زي صابونة زيت الزيتون أو الجلسرين؛ لأن الصابون ده بيحتوي على مواد طبيعية بتطري الجلد وبتمنع تشققه.. كمان ممكن إنك تدهني رجليكي بالفازلين الطبي أو الجلسرين كل يوم قبل ما تنامي*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*نظرا لان احيانا الظروف *
*لا تسمح للذهاب للكوافير *

*احممممممممممم*

*فقلت اكسب فيكم مكافاة *
*وانقل ليكم *

*من قرائاتى على النت *

*ملحوظة :شخصيا احب الكيرلى الناعم غن كودية الزار المنفوشة المسماة الكيرلى فقط *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*:download:*

*بالخطوات المصورة كيفية عمل الكيرلي الناعم*

​*

الخطوة الاولى

بعد ما نسشور الشعر ناخذ الرغوه وهي موجوده بالصيدليات او اسمها الموس
ونبدا تمسك خصله خصله ونرش عليها








الخطوه الثانية

بعد مانحط الرغوه نبدا ندمجها مع الشعر مثل الصوره الى ان تختفي الرغوة بالشعر









الخطوه الثالثة

نجففها بالاستشوار الى ان تصير شبه ناشفه مثل الصورة









الخطوه الرابعة
نبدا بالفير نمسك خصله خصله ونلفها مثل الصور وهكذا كااامل الشعر








الخطوه الخامسة والاخيرة

الشكل النهائي نبدا نجففه مره ثانية بالاستشوار مثل الصوره ,,,



​ 

​



​*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


















































http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123012640QvRZ.jpg[/IMG

[/COLOR][/SIZE][URL="http://www.mazikao.net/vb"][SIZE=5][COLOR=magenta][IMG]http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123012639VgY1.jpg[/URL]





























[



IMG]‪http://resize1.maktoob.com/Components/Tools/ExportImage.ashx?url=http://i1.makcdn.com/m002/HelwaImages/Articles/HelwaGallery/59726.jpg&burl=http://174.132.135.186/HelwaImages/Articles/HelwaGallery/59726.jpghttp://‬[/IMG]


​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


















































http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123012640QvRZ.jpg[/IMG

[URL="http://www.mazikao.net/vb"][IMG]http://photos.azyya.com/store/up2/081123012639VgY1.jpg[/URL]





























[



IMG]‪http://resize1.maktoob.com/Components/Tools/ExportImage.ashx?url=http://i1.makcdn.com/m002/HelwaImages/Articles/HelwaGallery/59726.jpg&burl=http://174.132.135.186/HelwaImages/Articles/HelwaGallery/59726.jpghttp://‬[/IMG]


 

​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




































​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*















































​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






































































 
​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*













































 


​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*
















​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

http://www.mazikao.net/vb​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
http://www.mazikao.net/vb​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
http://www.mazikao.net/vb​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Mary Gergees (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*يانهاررررررر على الفساتين فظيييييييييعه
ههههههههههه
حلووووووووين اوووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك يا قمره​*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



Mary Gergees قال:


> *يانهاررررررر على الفساتين فظيييييييييعه​*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *حلووووووووين اوووووووووووى*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمره*​


 

:download:

فية معارف من النت 
نزلوا فساتين 
وتوجد محلات تاجير فساتين افراح 
تقوم بتنفيذ الفستان للعروسة 
وتلبسة المرة الاولى 
ثم تعيدة للمحل ويبدا تاجيرة لاخرين 

نظير مقابل مادى من 800 الى 2 الف جنية 

حسب الفستان 

بس خللى بالك الفستان قيمتة ممكن توصل ل 5 / 7 الاف جنية 

عرفتى لية احلى مارى جرجس 
بنزل احدث كلاسيكيات الفساتين 

شكرا لمشاركتك الحلوة يا ارق حلوة 

وعقبالك يا امورتى


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

























































​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


























































​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*
































​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




















​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




















​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



























​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*









































​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*للمصفف نضال زاهر !





































*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

هناك قاعدة تجميلية قديمة جدا تقول: إن الرأس يجب أن يشكل سبعا من الجسم, ولذا فإن اختيارك للتسريحة الملائمة يجب أن يعتمد على هذا المبدأ الهام..



وهذه بعض القواعد الرئيسية العامة في هذا الشأن يمكنها أن تساعدك إلى حد كبير في الاستقرار على الشكل النهائي الدائم للتسريحة المناسبة لك:
*ـ إذا كان عنقك قصيرا يجب أن تتجه التسريحة بالشعر إلى أعلى كي تغطي الأذنين تماما وتترك العنق بأكمله عاريا. 
ـ إذا كان عنقك طويلا والعنق الطويل يكون نحيلا على الأغلب فينبغي للتسريحة أن تغطي القفا ثم تنثني إلى الجزء الخلفي من الأذن.
ـ إذا كان ردفاك عريضين فاجعلي تسريحة شعرك عريضة هي الأخرى لأنها تجعل كتفيك يبدوان ضيقين فلا ينتبه الناس إلى ردفيك العريضين وقد يبدو لك غريبا ولكنه واقعي.
ـ إذا كان جسمك صغيرا فإن التسريحة التي تناسبك هي تلك التي تغطي العنق بعض الشيء.
أما بالنسبة للوجوه والتسريحات التي تناسبه فهي على الشكل التالي:
ـ الوجه المستدير:
يجب أن ترفعي وتعلي شعرك، ولا بأس أن تجعلي الشعر مكثفا في جهة أكثر من الأخرى, أي يجب أن تكون التسريحة أقل تناسبا من جهة دون الأخرى لتظهر وجهك أكثر تطاولا, فإذا كان شعرك طويلا فخذي من أطرافه بالمقص كي ينزل على جانبي وجهك كالستائر، وإذا كان قصيرا فاجعليه يغطي تماما.
ـ الوجه المربع:
يناسبه رفع الشعر إلى الأعلى مع إيجاد فرق جانبي ليغدو الشعر غير متناظر مع تعريض الشعر قليلا فوق الصدغين.. يستحسن أن يقص الشعر الطويل أو متوسط الطول ليتناهى عند خط الفك السفلي وذلك بغية إخفاء عرض الوجه.
ـ الوجه الإجاصي:
يصل فيه الشعر إلى مستوى الذقن، وإذا صفف بصورة غير متناظرة أصلح قليلا من عرض الكفين، ولا بأس من رفع الشعر قليلا إلى أعلى ليغدو أكثر امتدادا وعرضا وفوق الصدغين.. إن ذلك يساعد على إيجاد توازن في الوجه.
ـ الوجه المستطيل:
احفظي قمة الرأس بشكل مسطح وأعطي الشعر اتساعا أكبر من ناحية الصدغين حتى مستوى الذقن ليغدو وجهك أكثر تناسقا وجمالا.
ـ الوجه القلبي:
يناسبه ميل الشعر فوق الجبين باتجاه الصدغين لتغطية الوجه الزائد للجبين, كما يناسبه تكوير الشعر وتعريضه خلف الأذنين حتى يتناسب مع الذقن المدببة، أما إذا كان شعرك طويلا فأسدليه بنعومة على جانبي خديك من العينين.*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى *




































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​
*

*

















































































​​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​














































​

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*حواشي للطرح 

بالحرير الابيض والكريستال 






*]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*








































































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*طرحة العروسة*























*



*


​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​​

































​

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​


















​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​





​
*


​​*​*​**



*​*​**





*​*
**

*​*
​**


يتبع*​*​​​*

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​










































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*وهذي النهايات والأطراف للساتان والشواروفيسكي *































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​


















































































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*بالنسبة للحواشي هناك أنواع أخرى للحواشي 

سأقوم بعرضها لكم 

تفضلوا 

*****************









* 
























​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

******************















































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*رسمة الحاشية 

تفضلوا 

*************














* 























​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​​


















​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​












​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​












​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

 
​


 


 


 *.* 



 



​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​​









 Simplicity Style Veil











 Lace Edge and Applique Accents







​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​​









 Radiance Style Veil











 Schiffli Lace and Satin Cording Edge










​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*وهنا سأعرض عليكم الأطوال المناسبة لطرحة العروس 

تابعوا معي 

*********
*





*هذه هي الاطوال المناسبة للطرحة 

بالنسبة لطرق تثبيتها 

أفضل طريقة هي طريقة المشط *






*فتكون هكذا 

*










​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​​













































​
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​






















​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​






















​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*










*بعرض الطرح المشغوله بشوار فسكي بحرفيه *

*تابعوا معي *

*المجموعة أكثر من رائعة *
































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





​ 







​ 



​ 








​ 










​ 








​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



























































​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​
















































​

​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​



















​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





​ 













​ 





​ 










​ 









​ 















​ 




​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*








































































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





تسريحات رومانيه رووووووووووووعه






































































​


----------



## raffy (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

جمييييييييل يا اسميشال 
بجد رائع 
شكرا لتعب محبتك يا سكر


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


​[URL="http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/images/mobdi3ine-2ee3c558f6.jpg"]
​[/URL]

[URL="http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/images/mobdi3ine-fb4bbade89.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/images/mobdi3ine-20b9ab31aa.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/images/mobdi3ine-10079f4de9.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

[URL="http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/images/mobdi3ine-4ee7806b26.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


[URL="http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/images/mobdi3ine-974aebb4d2.jpg"]
	
[/URL]

​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*









































:download:​


----------



## +++حنين+++ (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*واوووووووووو
دول شيك اووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*














































​​ 




:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*
















































































​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





























































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





اكسسوارات لشعر العروس







































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*























*




:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


مجموعة بورنسات يا رب تعجبكم





































​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




















































​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*





*


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

































​




​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

* 



























































































*​*
*


​


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*














































​


​


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





























































​



​


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

















































































​


​


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*صور تسريحات شعر روعه,تسريحات 2010,صور احذث تسريحات للشعر,تسريحات 2010 *
*






*​ 

*



*​ 


*



*​ 


*



*​ 

​ 
​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 






*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


































































*وهاي مجموعة فساتين زفاف متألقة من jlmcouture *























































































​


----------



## يانا فراوله (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

موسوعه مواضيع رائعه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



Miss Kelly
​







































​


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*فساتين الزفاف*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

[SIZE=+0]*فساتين زفاف كريستال *





*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



* [/SIZE]​


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




[SIZE=+0]

[/SIZE]



[SIZE=+0]*

*[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*







 [/SIZE]


​


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​[SIZE=+0]*مجموعه من فستاين الزفاف والخطوبة*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*





*



*

*



*

*



* 






















 [/SIZE]​


----------



## Mary Gergees (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*ميرسى يا جميله على الحاجات الحلوه
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*










































​


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




























​


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*فساتين سهره للمصمم ايلا زحلان *

لا تنسوا الشال 
او 
البليروة 

احممممممممممممم




















































​


----------



## asmicheal (11 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*







 








 



 



 



 



 



 


 

​


----------



## asmicheal (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*































































































































​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

هــــــــــــايل اسميشال
تسلم ايدك يا قمرايــــــــة ,موسوعة تجنن
ربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


فساتين زفاف حلوة كتير
​



















































































































​
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*







































​


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*








*



*
*



*



*



*



*



*
*



*


​*تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة. الصورة الأصلية بأبعاد 736 * 1024 و حجم 60KB.


​​​*





*



*
*



*



*



*
*



*

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## رحيق (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> لى رجاء عدم نقل الموضوع لان بعض الاقسام لا تفتح لى
> 
> :download:
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

نكت حلوه بجد


دول الشباب  هما بيعملوو كده​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






























































​


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

محتارة كيف ترتبي ملابسك الداخليه ؟؟؟شوفي الحل الاسهل وكله اناقه ​ 




​ 



​ 



​ 



​


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*المبدع ايلى صعب 2010*





*











































































*
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

المبدع ايلى صعب 




*فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*




فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*




فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*




فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*




فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*




فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*




فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*




فستان صور فساتين تصميم لبناني فساتين لبنانية*
*



*
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


تصميمات ايلي صعب للفساتين الذهبيه 2010





















































​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*




ازياء ايلى صعب و تصاميم فساتين ايلي




ازياء ايلى صعب و تصاميم فساتين ايلي




ازياء ايلى صعب و تصاميم فساتين ايلي




ازياء ايلى صعب و تصاميم فساتين ايلي




ازياء ايلى صعب و تصاميم فساتين ايلي




ازياء ايلى صعب و تصاميم فساتين ايلي



*

*




*
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*























































​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

المبدع ايلى صعب 






















































​


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


المبدع ايلى صعب


----------



## asmicheal (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*تعلمي **كيفية **اختيار **ثوب **الزفاف **المناسب **لك 



عندما تتخيّلين يوم زفافك المثالي، هل ترين صورة واقعية لنفسك؟ كلنا نريد أن نبدو الأكثر روعة وجمالا، وتوهجا في يومنا الكبير تماما مثل إطلالة نجمات هوليود. لكن عندما نستيقظ من أحلام اليقظة هذا نعرف بأنّ معظمنا لا يبدو مثل الأيقونات المشهورة التي تظهر في المجلات. هل تشعرين بالقلق؟ *

*لا تقلقي بعد اليوم. 
فالجمال يأتي بكلّ الأشكال والأحجام المختلفة، وأفضل طريقة لتبدين الأفضل 
هي ليست باستحضار صورة فنانة ما أنت لست هي، لكن بالتركيز على الصورة الحقيقية لنفسك. فليكن هدفك أنت تكونين أنت الأروع فقط. 

الأهم قبل المهم 
عندما تفكّرين بالصورة التي تريدين الوصول إليها يوم زفافك، ابدئي من الصور المألوفة. فكّري بالألوان التي عادة ما تلبسينها. 
عندما تتكون لديك فكرة واضّحة، يمكنك أن تبدئي بتنفيذها على ثوبك زفافك. 

إذا كان جسمك أو المراسم لا تناسب اللون الأبيض لفستان الزفاف 
لا تشعري بأنّك مضطرة لاختيار الفستان التقليدي. ننصحك بمحاولة تشكيلة مختلفة من أثواب الزفاف، 
حتى تلك التي تعتقدين بأنها لا تناسبك. عادة ما يختلف رأينا بالفستان بعد ارتدائها، فلا تحكمي على الفساتين من شكلها قبل ارتدائها. 








اللون 
ومن النصائح الأخرى التي ستساعدك على اتخاذ قراّر شراء فستان الزفاف هي التفكير باللون، خصوصا إذا كان جسم ممتلئا. 
تتوفر تشكيلة من الألوان المتدرجة من اللون الأبيض، بالإضافة إلى اللون العاجي، والذهبي، والفضي. 


فن التفصيل 
غالبا ما تزيد التفاصيل الصغيرة على الفستان لمسة رائعة على الفستان الأبيض التقليدي العادي، لذا حاولي البحث عن فستان يتميز 
بشيء جديد من تطريز أو رسوم أو نقوش، تزيد من جمال الفستان وغرابته. 


فساتين الزفاف لكل العرائس 
فكّري بشكل جسمك عندما تختارين ثوب الزفاف. 


إذا كنت طويلة ونحيلة 
يمكنك اختيار فستان ذو تنورة واسعة من الوسط مع صدرية بدون حمالات. على أية حال، إذا كانت عظام أكتافك عريضة جدا 
أو عظام الترقوة بارزة كثيرا، اختاري فستان يخفي الأكتاف، ربما مع قبة عالية. قد تشعرين بأنّك نحيفة جدا في هذا الفستان، لكن طولك ورقتك يمكن أن في الحقيقة 
أن تبدو بشكل رائع مع بعض التطريز أو التخريز الرقيق الرائع. 


إذا كنت قصيرة ممتلئة وأنثوية 
حاولي ارتداء فستان الإمبراطورة. إنّ جمال هذا الأسلوب يتميز بوجود درز تحت خط الصدر ثم يتوسع الفستان تدريجا إلى الأسفل. 
ومع القماش المناسب، فأن فستان الزفاف لن يلتصق بجسمك، بل سيتدفق من حوله. بالرغم من أن الفساتين القصيرة لحدّ الركبة يمكن أن تكون مناسبة لك أيضا، 
إلا أن الشكل الأطول سيعطيك شكل أطول وألطف. 








الأكمام 
خيار، اعتمادا على شعورك اتجاه ذراعيك. إذا كنت تفضلين الأكمام، اختاري أكماما طويلة وضيّقة ولكن ليست ضيّقة جدا. 


إذا كان شعرك ملفوفا ومرفوعا على رأسك، سيعطيك هذا ارتفاعا أكثر، لكن لا تختاري تصفيفة الشعر هذه إذا كان وجهك مستديرا جدا. 


*

*إذا كان النصف الأعلى ممتلئا 
أبعدي الانتباه عن صدرك بارتداء صدرية طويلة، كما هو الحال مع الأسلوب الباسكي والتنورة الكاملة. 
بينما الألبسة التي تستعمل الشكل الطبيعي للخصر ستجلب الانتباه إلى منطقة الخصر الممتلئة. تأكّدي من أن صدريتك بسيطة جدا وتجنبي قبات الفساتين المنخفض. 
للمنطقة السفلية من التنورة. 





إذا كانت الأوراك ممتلئة أو عريضة 
تجنبي القصات الضيقة وتأكدي من أن فستانك يضيق بأحكام فوق منطقة 
الورك 
إنّ فستان الأميرة، 
الذي يتميز بالضيق من الأعلى ثم الاتساع تدريجيا سيخفي أوركك ويضيق بشكل مثلث طفيف إلى النصف الأسفل من جسمك. حتى فستان الحفلات 
ذو القماش البسيط سيكون مناسبا لك وكذلك الإمبراطوري إذا كان النصف الأعلى من جسمك أصغر نوعا ما، لكن يمكن أن يقلل من إظهار خصرك ومنطقة المعدة. 


إذا كانت الأكتاف عريضة 
حاولي استعمال أشرطة عريضة على الأكتاف، أو غطّيها بالكامل وركزي على القبات على شكل مثلث. 
من المهم إظهار بعض الأنوثة حول هذه المنطقة، أو يمكنك استعمال الشال لتغطية منطقة الأكتاف، تأكدي من الابتعاد عن الأكمام العريضة. 


إذا كانت الأرجل قصيرة أو سمينة 
اختاري فستان طويل مع التركيز على النقوش أو التخريز أعلى الفستان، ويفضل ارتداء حذاء مريح وعال لمنحك الشكل المناسب. 


إذا كانت الذراعان قصيرة 
ستساعدك الأكمام المتوسطة الطول على كسب بعض الطول الإضافي، المهم أن لا تختاري فستان بدون أكمام أبدا. 


إذا كانت الذراعان ممتلئة 
اختاري أكمام بسيطة طويلة غير مشدودة أو ضيقة*​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




*المبدع ايلى صعب *





























































​


----------



## asmicheal (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*























































​


----------



## ميرنا (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

فظيع االبورنص دا يلهوى عاوز ارمى الى معايا


----------



## ميرنا (24 مارس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

ايه البنوتة لحلوة دى


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*المبدع ايلى صعب *






*



*



*



*


*



*



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

شوية فساتين على قناة مسايا ملهاش حل فى الشكل وكمان متلبسش بس كشكل تحفة بس مفكرتش انى اوافق انى لبسهم يكفينا شرفا يوم خطوبتى الى فاتت كان فستان محترم جدا ومين خدمتى قالى كنت عاوز اقف جنبك واقول دى بنتى


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



Apsoti قال:


> شوية فساتين على قناة مسايا ملهاش حل فى الشكل وكمان متلبسش بس كشكل تحفة بس مفكرتش انى اوافق انى لبسهم يكفينا شرفا يوم خطوبتى الى فاتت كان فستان محترم جدا ومين خدمتى قالى كنت عاوز اقف جنبك واقول دى بنتى


 






من اول الموضوع ميرنا 
قلت على 
الشال والبليروة 
وحلول للفساتين 
انا جبت صدقينى احشم ما يمكن كموديل قصة استايل 
وممكن توضيب الاخطاء واضافات كذوق كل عروسة 


ميرنا الغير لائق الغوة 

دة حقكم ومش هازعل


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




*احدث تشكيله لدبل الخطوبه* 
















​ 
 







































































































​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> من اول الموضوع ميرنا
> قلت على
> الشال والبليروة
> وحلول للفساتين
> ...


 
غير لائق ايه انا بتكلم على لما نيجى نلبس انما مش عيب نتفرج بقى هو  لبس ولا نتفرج دا كبت بقى انا بشوف حاجات على مسايا ببضرب ابلد اللى عايشة فيها بجزمة بجيب ورقة كدا واكتب اسم البلد وانزل ضرب فيها وفى الاخر بحرقها شوفتى الحقد


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






نفسى فى دبلة فيها فصوووووص


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



Apsoti قال:


> غير لائق ايه انا بتكلم على لما نيجى نلبس انما مش عيب نتفرج بقى هو لبس ولا نتفرج دا كبت بقى انا بشوف حاجات على مسايا ببضرب ابلد اللى عايشة فيها بجزمة بجيب ورقة كدا واكتب اسم البلد وانزل ضرب فيها وفى الاخر بحرقها شوفتى الحقد


 






لا ميرنا 
انتى عندك حق 
انا طلبت من استاذة كاندى بحكمتها المعروفة 
الغاء اى موديل قد لا يكون غير لائق 

لئلا بسببى يعثر برىء 


بس انا احيانا موذيل الفستان واستايلة يكون مميز جدا 
فبنقلة 
وكل عروسة تضبطة بما يناسبها 
ونشف ريقى 
على الشال والبليروة


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> لا ميرنا
> انتى عندك حق
> انا طلبت من استاذة كاندى بحكمتها المعروفة
> الغاء اى موديل قد لا يكون غير لائق
> ...


يعثر مين طاب دنا صاحب محل اللى جبت منه فستان الخطوبة قالى اى فستان يعجبك على النت هاتيه واصممهولك هنا 
خليهم بينفعو بس ركزى فى السوارية بقى عشان الواحد مش هيلبس فستان خطوبة تانى سورية ودمتم


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*البوليروة *


*



*



*



*



*



*



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*








































​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*مجواهرات داماس الراقية*





*









































































































*​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



asmicheal قال:


> *مجواهرات داماس الراقية*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 متفتحوش عنينا على الحاجات دى اخرنا دبلتين ولو كانو دهب اصلا ودمتم


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

























​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

_م فساتين الزفاف2010الإيطالية_​ 



_*.*
*

*_​ 



_*

*_



_


_
_


*

*​_​ 




_*

*_​ 


_*

*_​ 




_*

*_​ 


_*

*_​ 




_*

*_​ 


_*

*_​ 




_*

*_​ 


_*

*_​ 




_*

*_​ 


_*

*_​ 




_*

*_​ 


​_



*

*​_​ 




_*

*_​ 


​_



*

*​_​ 




_*

*_​ 


​_



*

*​_​ 




_*

*_​ 


​_


_


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


_*

*_





_*

*_


​_


*

*​_




_*

*_


​_


*

*​_




_*

*_



_*




*_​_


*

*​_





_*

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 676x900 الابعاد 92KB.*
*

*_​_
_




​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

​*


















































































​*


----------



## AZIZ50 (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*الرب يجعل كل ايامك افراح استاذه اسمشيل .*


*قد ننقض الموضوع ونقول للاسف طلع الموضوع جميل .وبما ان الموضوع دائما هكذا .*

*اذا ما الجديد ؟*


*نعم هو اطراء بطريقة مختلفة نسبيا .*

*شكرا على الموضوع والرب يبارك فى خدمتك .*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



AZIZ50 قال:


> *الرب يجعل كل ايامك افراح استاذه اسمشيل .*
> 
> 
> *قد ننقض الموضوع ونقول للاسف طلع الموضوع جميل .وبما ان الموضوع دائما هكذا .*
> ...


 
:download:


انقض براحتك استاذى الغالى 
ريحة الحوار الكنسى العطرة وبخورة الفواح 

هافرح اكتر لما تنقد بجد 

موضوعات العام والشبابيات 

الخاص بتاعى مفتوح 

ومنتظرة اسمع رايك اللى عارف يهمنى اد اية 

ا عزيز العزيز علينا جميعا


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*جميع احتياجاتك لتزين حفل زفافك (جـــــــــديد)*​*
القاعات







































​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



ورود تزين الحفل
























































تبعوووووووو

وووو

ووو

وو
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

دعوات الفرح​ 










​ 





​ 





​ 





​ 







​ 






​ 











































​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

شموع الفرح​ 
















​
*




















​* 










​ 




​ 












​ 




​ 


تبعوو
ووو
وو
و 
تاااااااااااااني 
معااايا​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*جميع احتياجاتك لتزين حفل زفافك (جـــــــــديد)**


مفارش الطاولات

































































​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*
*
*كاسات العروسين*
*
*
*



*
*

*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*


*
*



*
*

*
*



*
*


*
*



*
*

*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*

*[/FONT]​
*

*
*تابعووووو
وووو
ووو
وو
و
و
و
و
ياحلوين*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*أساسيات لا تغفليها عند تحديد ميزانية زفافك!*​ 

*!*
*تقول آمبر هانت Amber Hunt، مديرة التدريب فى كلية Wedding Planner School: "تحتاجين إلى ميزانية لحفل زفافك. *​ 
*حددى أولويات لعدد قليل من الأمور المهمة جدا لك ولعريسك فى يوم الزفاف." وتقول سام كيترير Sam Ketterer، منظمة حفلات الزفاف لدى Absolute Perfection: "عند وضع تلك الأولويات كونى واقعية. *​ 
*فأكبر خطأ أصادفه دائما هو التقييم الخاطئ للأمور مثل الموسيقى والطعام فى البداية، ليتبين فيما بعد أنها تحتاج إلى تكاليف أكثر."*​ 
*1- الوقت.*
*فى حين أن إقامة حفل الزفاف فى فصل الشتاء هو أرخص خيار، إلا أن كارول هاملتون Carole Hamilton، مؤلفة كتاب "أنت وزفافك، كتاب العرائس". تقترح أن تفكرى أيضا بالوقت الذى سيستغرقة الحفل. *​ 
*وتقول: "كلما طالت فترة بقاء الضيوف، زادت المصاريف على الطعام والشراب والترفيه." وتقترح بدلا من ذلك، بدء الزفاف فى وقت متأخر بعض الشئ". وتعتقد آمبر هانت أن التوقيت يلعب دورا مهما آخر.*​ 
*فهى تقول: "كلما حجزت ترتيبات الزفاف من وقت مبكر، ستوفرين مبالغ أكبر. فقد تحصلين على مكان لإقامة زفافك لعام 2010 بأسعار عام 2009 إذا حجزت منذ الآن." ولكن احذرى من التكاليف الإضافية لأمور قد لا تلاحظينها.*

​ 
*2- الطعام والشراب*
*حين يتعلق الأمر بتقليص نفقات الطعام والشراب، تقترح سارة غلينى Sarah Glennie شراء كعكة زفاف أقل تكلفة. *​ 
*وتقول: "هناك بعض المحلات التى تقدم تصاميم رائعة لكعكات الزفاف من ثلاث طبقات بأسعار معقولة، ويمكنك إضفاء طابعك الشخصى عليها لتلائم موضوع الحفل وفى نفس الوقت توفرى مالا أكثر."*​ 
*ومن ضمن الطرق التى تساعدك على تقليل نفقات الطعام والشراب هى تقديم كعكة الجزر أو الشوكولاتة أو الليمون، وتقديم الكانابيه بدلا من المقبلات الرئيسية، أو يمكنك عدم التقيد بهذه القواعد وتقديم ما تحبين. *​ 
*وتقول سارة: "يمكنك تقديم الشاى التقليدى لفطور الزفاف إذا كان فى الصباح وإذا كنت ستقيمين حفلا فى المساء، ثم تقديم بوفيه فى المساء. *​ 
*فالضيوف سيحبون أن يكون الطعام متنوعا وستوفرين فى الوقت نفسه الكثير من المال".*​ 
*ولكن احذرى أن يتم إقناعك بتقديم وجبة كاملة للفرقة أو مشغل الاسطونات أو المصور .. يمكنك أيضا تقديم اللحوم المشوية، فهى رخيصة ومشبعة وسهلة التحضير.*
​ 
*3- الترفيه*
*تقول كارول هاملتون Carole Hamilton: "أستخدمى نظام الصوت للمكان الذى ستقيمين فيه زفافك واجمعى الأغانى التى تحبينها." *​ 
*كما إن سؤال الضيوف مسبقا عن الأغانى التى يفضلونها يضمن أن تظل حلبة الرقص مليئة. وإذا كنت ترغبين بإحضار فرقة، فاطلبى من الأصدقاء المقربين والعائلة أن يتشاركوا فى تكلفة الفرقة كهدية زفاف.*​ 
*ولكن احذرى من الفرق الغنائية المكلفة التى قد تبدو رائعة فى الشريط المصور ولكنها سيئة فى الغناء على أرض الواقع. فيجب أن تسمعى غناء الفرقة شخصيا قبل اختيارها وليس عبر شريط أو قرص مدمج.*​ 
*وتقول آمبر هانت: "يمكنك الاستعانة بطلاب الموسيقى المتحمسين لإظهار مواهبهم. فقد تكتشفين أن بينهم مواهب لامعة وبسعر أرخص بكثير من فرقة محترفة."*
​ 
*4- المكان*
*هناك أمكنة رائعة يمكنك إقامة زفافك فيها وتكون فى نفس الوقت أرخص ثمنا. وذا كنت ستقيمين زفافك فى الخارج، فتنصحك هيلين لورد Helene Lord، من Love and Lord، بالاستعانة بمخطط حفلات يملك معرفة جيدة بالمكان المستهدف، لأن مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص سيحصلون على أفضل الصفقات من المزودين المحليين ويهتمون بجميع الأمور القانونية بحيث لا تضطرين إلى القيام بالكثير من الرحلات المكلفة لفعل ذلك."*​ 
*ومن ضمن الطرق التى تضمن لك توفير المال هى الحصول على رزمة زفاف تشمل الحفل والأزهار والطعام والإقامة. *​ 
*ولكن احذرى من الأماكن الغربية التى تكون فيها أسعار الإقامة مكلفة، لأن أية مبالغ قمت بتوفيرها ستنفقينها فى هذه الحالة على أسعار الغرف.*
​ 
*5- الفستان*
*إذا كنت عازمة على شراء فستان جديد من توقيع مصمم مشهور، فيجب عليك التخطيط مسبقا، كما تقول آمبر هانت.*​ 
*وتضيف: "اشترى فستانك فى نهاية موسم الزفاف الماضى،الذى يكون عادة بشهر سبتمبر، حين يتم إجراء تخفيضات عليها.*​ 
*فهناك فساتين رائعة ينخفض ثمنها بصورة كبيرة. فمثلا BlackburnBridalCouture blackburnbridal.co.uk يعرض دائما فساتين رائعة تحمل أسماء مشهورة بأسعار مخفضة، وهناك أيضا Caroline Castigliano carolinecastigliano.co.uk*​ 
*ولا تنسى أيضا معرض The Designer Wedding Dress Sale، bridaldesignersale.com الذى يتم افتتاحه كل بضعة أشهر فى لندن.*​ 
*ويقول المصمم تشارلى برير Charlie Brear الذين يمتلك Vin***e Wedding Dress Company، أنه يمكنك توفير الكثير من المال عن طريق شراء فستان مستعمل أو استئجاره. وإذا كانت والدتك، أوحتى جدتك، لاتزال تملك فستانها، فلا تستبعدى فكرة اقتراضه وإجراء بعض التعديلات عليه. *​ 
*ويضيف تشارلى: "إذا كنت تريدين شراء فستان جديد ولم يكن لديك الكثير من المال، فلا تخافى من الذهاب إلى المحلات الشهيرة مثل Monsoon أو M&S، لأنه كثيرا ما يكون لديها فساتين رائعة منخفضة التكلفة. ويمكنك إضافة إكسسوارات رائعة عليه."*​ 
*ولكن احذرى من شراء فستان على الإنترنت، فغالبا ما ينتهى بك الأمر إلى دفع تكاليف إضافية مثل ضرائب الاستيراد، كما يمكن أن تشترى فستانا غير أصلى. بالإضافة إلى أنه سيحتاج إلى تعديلات وسيكون عليك دفع تكلفة ذلك أيضا."*
​ 
*6- الأزهار*
*تقول شيلا بيلى Sheila Baily من Daisies فى أكسفورد daisies-flower-shop.co.uk: "اصرفى بسخاء على بعض الباقات الكبيرة، فهذا أرخص من شراء الكثير من الباقات الصغيرة، كما أن لها تأثيرا أكبر. *​ 
*زورى مكان إقامة الحفل بحثا عن المناطق التى تقع عليها العين أولا، فهنا يجب أن تضعى الزهور." استغلى الزهور الموسمية التى تنمو فى الوقت الذى ستتزوجين فيه.*
​ 
*7- الصور وفيلم الفيديو*
*تقول مخططة الحفلات سارة غلينى من Tillyboo Events أن الصور والفيديو تستحق أن تنفقى عليها الكثير، فهى "ستكون الذكريات الدائمة ليوم زفافك".*​ 
*ليس من الضرورى أن يكلف اختيار فريق تصوير ممتاز ثروة طائلة. حددى عدد الصور وساعات عمل المصور واطلبى من الأصدقاء التقاط صور إضافية.*​ 
*ويقول المصور جو تينانت: "يعرض الكثير من المصورين خصومات موسمية. وموسم المصورين الذى ينشغلون فيه هو أبريل إلى أكتوبر. *​ 
*وغالبا ما يكون ديسمبر حافلا. ولكن فى هذه الأشهر المليئة بالعمل قد يمنح المصورون خصومات أو هدايا إضافية."*​ 
*ولكن احذرى من المصورين الذى يتقاضون أجرهم لقاء كل صورة ويلتقطون الكثير من الصور. استغلى الرزم التى يقدمها المصورون والتى تشمل تقديم قرص مدمج يحتوى على الصور.*​ 
*واحرصى على أن تشاهدى أفلام فيديو لأعراس أخرى من أرشيف المصور لترى كيف تم المونتاج وكيف أتت النتيجة النهائية.*

​ 
*8- احذرى من المفاجآت المزعجة*
*من المفيد أيضا وضع بعض المال جانبا. تقول كارول هاملتون: "ضعى جانبا مبلغا من المال زائدا عن الميزانية للنفقات الإضافية غير المتوقعة."*

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*














[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]



*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

أفكار للطاولات .. إن شاءالله تعجبكم ..




منقول للفائدة









































































​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


​*مجموعه رائعة من خواتم الزواج الماسية*

*















































































































*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


لإعداد ليلة الزفاف قبل وقت كاف أمر ضرورى حتى تظهرى بمظهر جميل وجذّاب 

*اتبعى قبل موعد الزفاف بشهر كامل نظاماً غذائياً يعتمد بشكل أساسى على الخضار والفاكهة والإكثار من شرب الماء .. فذلك من شأنه أن يحافظ على رشاقتك ويمنع جسمك من الانتفاخات ..


*اعتنى بشعرك بعمل حمامات منتظمة.. وإذا كنت تنوين قصه افعلى ذلك قبل وقت كافٍ حتى يأخذ وجهك الشكل الجديد .. ومن الأفضل أن لا تغيّرى لونه بل اتركيه على طبيعته.. لأنه بمجرد أن يطول ستبدو الجذور مختلفة اللون .. ولن يبدو ذلك جميلاً فى الأسابيع الأولى من زواجك .. 



*اختارى موديل فستان الزفاف قبل وقت كاف.. ولا تتركى هذا الأمر حتى الأسابيع الأخيرة .. ولا تنسى اختيار الحناء المناسب وإكسسوارات الشعر.. 



*اعتنى بأظافرك .. قلّميها وأبرديها بالشكل الذى يناسبها .. واهتمى بوضع الكريمات المرطبة والمقوية لأظافرك .. اختارى شكل ولون باقة الزهور التى ستحملينها يوم الزفاف .. 


*يفضل أن تعملى بروفة الماكياج قبل الزفاف بأسبوع وليس قبل يومين .. كما تفعل معظم الفتيات .. لأن ذلك يتيح لبشرتك فترة من الراحة قبل وضع الماكياج مرة أخرى .. كما يتيح وقتاً لتبديل طريقة الماكياج وألوانه إذا لم تعجبك .. 



*ضعى كل يوم قبل النوم كمية كافية من الكريم المرطب للجسم على كافة جسمك مع التركيز على المناطق الجافة .. مثل الكوع والركبة .. واهتمى بوضع مقشّر وبعمل حمامات بالزيوت العطرية .. 


*اشترى كل المستحضرات اللازمة من عطور وكريمات ومستحضرات شعر وبشرة .. وعليك اقتناء علبة ماكياج من ذلك النوع المتعدد الاستخدامات حتى تستفيدى منها فى حال سفرك بعد الزواج .. 



*ضعى بين ملابسك الجديدة .. التى سترتدينها فى الأيام الأولى بعد ليلة الزفاف صابوناً من نفس نوع العطر الذى تستعملينه .. بعد أن تقسّميها إلى أجزاء .. هذا يكسب الملابس رائحة ثابتة .. 


*إذا كنت تعانين من أى مشاكل فى البشرة من حبوب أو حساسية أو عيوب .. فمن المستحسن اللجوء لطبيب مختص أو خبيرة ماهرة قبل الزفاف بستة أشهر'


​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*
















































​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]













[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]













[/IMG]







[/IMG]










[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

واووووووووووووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




















































​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



































​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



*



*





*



*




*



*


*














































*​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




*اساسيات اختيار ثوب الزفاف المثالي*

​*
اللون:


ومن النصائح الأخرى التي ستساعدك على اتخاذ قراّر شراء فستان الزفاف هي التفكير باللون، خصوصا إذا كان جسم ممتلئا. تتوفر تشكيلة من الألوان المتدرجة من اللون الأبيض، بالإضافة إلى اللون العاجي، والذهبي، والفضي.

فن التفصيل 

غالبا ما تزيد التفاصيل الصغيرة على الفستان لمسة رائعة على الفستان الأبيض التقليدي العادي، لذا حاولي البحث عن فستان يتميز بشيء جديد من تطريز أو رسوم أو نقوش، تزيد من جمال الفستان وغرابته.
فساتين الزفاف لكل العرائس:
فكّري بشكل جسمك عندما تختارين ثوب الزفاف.- 

إذا كنت طويلة ونحيلة:

يمكنك اختيار فستان ذو تنورة واسعة من الوسط مع صدرية بدون حمالات. على أية حال، إذا كانت عظام أكتافك عريضة جدا أو عظام الترقوة بارزة كثيرا، اختاري فستان يخفي الأكتاف، ربما مع قبة عالية. قد تشعرين بأنّك نحيفة جدا في هذا الفستان، لكن طولك ورقتك يمكن أن في الحقيقة أن تبدو بشكل رائع مع بعض التطريز أو التخريز الرقيق الرائع.-إذا 

كنت قصيرة ممتلئة وأنثوية

حاولي ارتداء فستان الإمبراطورة. إنّ جمال هذا الأسلوب يتميز بوجود درز تحت خط الصدر ثم يتوسع الفستان تدريجا إلى الأسفل. ومع القماش المناسب، فأن فستان الزفاف لن يلتصق بجسمك، بل سيتدفق من حوله. بالرغم من أن الفساتين القصيرة لحدّ الركبة يمكن أن تكون مناسبة لك أيضا، إل أن الشكل الأطول سيعطيك شكل أطول وألطف.
الأكمام خيار، اعتمادا على شعورك اتجاه ذراعيك. إذا كنت تفضلين الأكمام، اختاري أكماما طويلة وضيّقة ولكن ليست ضيّقة جدا. إذا كان شعرك ملفوفا ومرفوعا على رأسك، سيعطيك هذا ارتفاعا أكثر، لكن لا تختاري تصفيفة الشعر هذه إذا كان وجهك مستديرا جدا.- 

إذا كان النصف الأعلى ممتلئا


أبعدي الانتباه عن صدرك بارتداء صدرية طويلة، كما هو الحال مع الأسلوب الباسكي والتنورة الكاملة. بينما الألبسة التي تستعمل الشكل الطبيعي للخصر ستجلب الانتباه إلى منطقة الخصر الممتلئة. تأكّدي من أن صدريتك بسيطة جدا وتجنبي قبات الفساتين المنخفض. للمنطقة السفلية من التنورة.

- إذا كانت الأوراك ممتلئة أو عريضة


تجنبي القصات الضيقة وتأكدي من أن فستانك يضيق بأحكام فوق منطقة الورك. إنّ فستان الأميرة، الذي يتميز بالضيق من الأعلى ثم الاتساع تدريجيا سيخفي أوركك ويضيق بشكل مثلث طفيف إلى النصف الأسفل من جسمك. حتى فستان الحفلات ذو القماش البسيط سيكون مناسبا لك وكذلك الإمبراطوري إذا كان النصف الأعلى من جسمك أصغر نوعا ما، لكن يمكن أن يقلل من إظهار خصرك ومنطقة المعدة.- 


إذا كانت الأكتاف عريضة

حاولي استعمال أشرطة عريضة على الأكتاف، أو غطّيها بالكامل وركزي على القبات على شكل مثلث. من المهم إظهار بعض الأنوثة حول هذه المنطقة، أو يمكنك استعمال الشال لتغطية منطقة الأكتاف، تأكدي من الابتعاد عن الأكمام العريضة.-
إذا كانت السيقان قصيرة أو سمينة


اختاري فستان طويل مع التركيز على النقوش أو التخريز أعلى الفستان، ويفضل ارتداء حذاء مريح وعال لمنحك الشكل المناسب. -

إذا كانت الذراعان قصيرة

ستساعدك الأكمام المتوسطة الطول على كسب بعض الطول الإضافي، المهم أن لا تختاري فستان بدون أكمام أبدا.
- إذا كانت الذراعان ممتلئة
اختاري أكمام بسيطة طويلة غير مشدودة أو ضيقة. 

​*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

امورة اوى


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



apsoti قال:


> امورة اوى


 


عارفة انا عاملة نفس لون شعرها 

بنى اشقر فى خصلات ساندرية ذهبى 

اللون دة رائع ميرنا 

بيلون الوجة ويعطية اشراقة جميلة 

جمالها كمان ببساطتها 

كل ما العروس تكون بسيطة وطبيعية 

كل ما بتشرق اكثر 


تابعى معايا حبيبتى اللى جاى


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

[URL="http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/74251.png"]
	
[/URL]http://www.hayah.cc/forum/t18134.html​





[URL="http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/74252.png"]
	
[/URL]http://www.hayah.cc/forum/t18134.html​





[URL="http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/74253.png"]
	
[/URL]http://www.hayah.cc/forum/t18134.html​




[URL="http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/74254.png"]
	
[/URL]http://www.hayah.cc/forum/t18134.html​













[URL="http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/74256.png"]
	
[/URL]http://www.hayah.cc/forum/t18134.html​




[URL="http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/74257.png"]
	
[/URL]http://www.hayah.cc/forum/t18134.html​








​ 






​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



















































































​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*












































































​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


















اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة الكاملة.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة الكاملة.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة الكاملة.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









اضغط هنا لعرض الصورة الكاملة.


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

**Click this bar to view the full image.**

*
*

*
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*ترتيب جهازك يا عروسة *​ 

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*​ 


*(المــــلابس الداخلية) *
*ملابس مربحه للنوم شفافة وخفيفة*
*ملابس داخليه للطلعات والدوام*
*ملابس خاصه بالدورة الشهرية (كلتات بلاستك من الصيدلية) تسويلك حمايه وتحافظ على ملابسك*
*أطقم سنتيانات للبيت (غير مبطنة)*
*أطقم سنتيانات سهرة *
*كلوتات انفرادية ألوان متعددة*
*(ماركات الملابس الداخليه) *
*ايتام شانتيل وأفضل للعرايس منها الأطقم الفخمة التل او الدانتيل المشغول والألوان الأسود والعودي والباذنجاني*
*لاسنزا نعومي البي اتش لاسنزا للمقاسات الصغيره وشانتيل للمقاسات الكبيره *
*وفيه أشياء حلوه مو ماركه لكن خامتها ممتازه*
*وافضل ستيانه تشد الصدر الكبير هي *
*PUSH UP*
*موجوده عند كل الماركات..... أنتي بس قولي لهم ذا الكلمة*
*بس حتى البوش اب في اكثر من نوع*
*ملابس النوم *
*ملابس النوم:*
*طقمين ارواب.*
*قمصان طويلة بدون ارواب .*
*قمصان قصيرة.*
*بجايم حريري.*
*بجايم قطنيه.*
*متوفره عند*
*نعومي*
*ونجي لكيفية تنسيق الملابس الداخلية ..*
*طبعا بيكون عندنا نوعين ..*
*النوع الفخم والأطقم ...والنوع العادي اليومي والأقطان للأيام الدورة ..*
*النوع الفخم حطيه بأكياس أورجنزااا ...أو أكياس خاصة يبيعونها في محلات الملابس الداخلية ..*
*وشوفي معااااااااااااي ..*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*
*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*واشتري للنوع العادي من الملابس الداخلية هذي العلب ..*
*وشوفي الأفكاااااااار *​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*
*وألحين جا دور قمصان النوم ..*​ 
*طبعا حلو تغليفهااا للإبتعاد عن أعين الفضوليييين ..*
*ممكن نغلفها بكراتينها وومكن بأكياس أورجنزا وممكن بأكياس خاصة نخيطها ..*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 




*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*(ملابــــــــــس البيـــــت)*



*أقمصة قطنية طويلة.
أقمصة قطنية قصيرة.
أطقم شورتات قطنية+جينز.
تنوره قصيره.
تي شيرت.
بناطيل.
فساتين قصيره.
بودي.



(ملابـــــــــــــس خـــــروج) 


يفضل شراء الملابس الجاهزه ولاتكثرين من الخياط لأنو حظوظ
ولاتكثرين من فساتين السهره الثقيله خلي واحد للصباحيه والثاني احتياط 
والباقي فساتين زيارات وتيورات
واللون البرتقالي والفوشي حلو مع الذهب يحلي العروس باالأضافه للفضي اذا كان معاه كريستالات فضيه
والعنابي
والوردي 
والكحلي 
والسماوي
اذا كان داخل عليها الذهبي
باالنسبه للموديلات لاتروحين للمصمم لأنو بياخذ على الرسم مع ان الرسم عادي ويقدر اي احد يرسمه
عندك اقرب بقاله خذي مجموعه من المجلات المعروفه(سيدتي- الجميله-كل الاسره-زهره الخليج-اسرتي-لها)
تلاقين فيها عروض أزياء تناسبك وقمه في الأناقه والذوق وبرضه جديده وتوفر عليك اختيار لون ونوع القماش احلى من مجلات الأزياء الخاصه لمسات وغيرها نقي لك منهامديل فستانين واحد للصباحيه وواحد احتياط وخيطيهم عند اي خياط تثقين فيه 
اما ملابس الزيارات راح تلاقين في السوق تيورات كشخه ومناسبه لمقاسك وجاهزه من غير ماتعذبين نفسك في الخياط ومشاكله
برضه راح تحتاجين
جلابيات للأستقبال أو اذا كنتي ساكنه مع اهل زوجك
باالأضافه للتنانيرالجينز والأسود اللي تناسب كل تي شيرت ولاتنسين مديل اللف منها كلها أنوثه ممكن تفصلين لك كم وحده تلبسينها لما تخرجين مع زوجك نزهه أو مطعم
وبناطلين حلوه لشهر العسل

ونجي لتنسيقها..

نروح للمحلات اللي فيها أدوات التخزين والعلاقات والعلب الخاصة بالكبتات ..
ونشتري طقم كامل من الأدوات ..مثل ..







وبندأ نعلق الملابس بأنواعها وغالبا بتكون الجلابيات والمخاوير والفساتين ..
وطبعاا حلو لو نستخدم مثل هذي العلاقات ..














ممكن نعلقها وومكن نطبقهااااوغلفها بأكياس شفافة علشان نحتفظ بترتيبها وريحتها المعطرة ..








وهذي بأكياس الأورجنزا 







:download:*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*(الـــذهب ) 


لاتكثرين لأنو راح يجيك هدايا سواء من اهلك أو من اهل زوجك 
خذي لك طقم ذهب ابيض متوسط 
ساعه حلوه
واساور مع الساعه
و اطقم ناعمه
خواتم 
وفيه تعليقات الماس قمه في النعومه واللمعان عند الثميري في الرياض (اذا تحبين الالماس)



وألحين أفكار وعلب لحفظ المجوهرات ..














































:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*(الشنـــاط) 


الموضه في الشنط المشكوكه


مثل هيك..
















راح تلاقين أشكال حلووه باالمره وخذي لك ثنتين عمليات
لما تطلعين مع العريس.

مثل هي..















وهذه ماركات شنط حلوه

(فندي و جوتشي و كريستيان ديور و لويس فيتون و جيفنشي و الكارتير و الشانيل بولغري تورنتو)

( واستغلي وقت التخفيضات)


:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*(اغراض الحمام)

طقم روب

مثل هيك..













عدد من المناشف..

مناديل لف لتجفيف المنطقه الحساااسه أو مناشف (فوط) صغيره خاصه لتجفيف المنطقه الحسااسه..



ويمكن تنسيق المناشف بها الشكل..















وشوفوا الحركات هذي ..مناشف على شكل كيكات ..مع طقم الإستحماام











وطبعاااا ممكن نشتري حامل الفوط الجاهز ..

وشوفوا كيف شكل الفوط مرتبة ...











*​
*تابع أغراض مهمه..




فرشه والمعجون


مطهرات الفم مثل..

1- سبراي معطر للفم تلاقينه من عده ماركات بالسوبر ماركت





2- أورال ستربس عبارة عن شرائح شفافة بنكهة النعناع تذوب على اللسان تاركة الفم برائحة ممتازة وتقتل البكتيريا ماركة ***t yet







المضمضة بغسول للفم بنكهة النعناع إذا أمكن بعد تفريش الأسنان (يوجد بالصيدليات والسوبر ماركت بقسم الفرش والمعاجين توجد عدة ماركات)









4- ملعقة اللسان(tongue spoon ***aper) تستخدم لإزالة البكتيريا من اللسان وبالتالي الرائحة الكريهة من الفم





سكراب اللسان موجود بالسوبر ماركت والصيدليات بقسم المعالجين والفرش ومكتوب عليهtongue ***aper او tongue spoon
وتختلف أشكاله وممتاز لكشط بقايا الطعام العالقة باللسان والي تسبب ريحة للفم حتى لو كانت الأسنان مفرشه بعد فترة بتطلع ريحه غير محببة في الفم وهي سببها بقايا الطعام اللي علقت باللسان وتخمرت وطلعت ريحة مش محببة.. صدقيني بتلاحظين الفرق وما راح تستغنين عنه أبدا
وطريقتة بعد ماتفرشين اسنان وتتمضمضين بغسول الفم تكشطين اللسان فيه
مثلا هذي الصور هي اشكالة المتواجدة بالسوق












6- مستكة طبيعية منعشة للفم وتنظف الأسنان وتساعد على الهضم أيضا من باطوق




*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*9-أعواد لتنظيف الأذن..






مرطب شفايف بنكهات (هذا من بودي شوب)





مزيل عرق






غسول للمنطقة الحساسة.

فوط صحية للدورة

وفوط صحية للاستعمال اليومي.

شامبوهاتك وصوابينك المفضله +بلسم
كريم حمام زيت + فازلين + كريم للشعر









رغوة استحمام + ليفه. رغوة منظفة للوجه. لوشن للجسم.


صابون سائل في الصيدليات بثلاث نكهات يعتبر غسول للمنطقه جدا ممتاز وصناعه فلبينيه فيه باالتفاح والفراوله والنعناع

بودره المسك (للمنطقه الحساسه) تلاقينها عند العطار



















صابون


هذي ورقة صابوون (توضع في حقيبة اليد عند الخرووج) مهمه..






تابع أغراض مهمه..


قطن..






حلاوه لأزاله شعر الجسم واحلى حلاوه مجبره هي :شهرزاد لونها موف وغطاها أبيض

أو آلة ازلة الشعر ..

مثل براون..







*


​ *

:download:
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*








((فية شيء مهم لازم ماتخلو شنطة العروس منه خصوصا بشهر العسل)

معطر جليد الخاص بلحمام (منعا لللإحراج بعد إستخدام الحمام







((((((واذا انتي جريئه جربي ))))))
شموع +ولاعه :تعلمينه انك رومانسيه بعد ماتطلعين مستحمه خلفي ورى خروجك من الحمام شموع مولعه
فواحه بحجم الكف تلاقينها عند زهور الريف وعندهم انواع متعدده من الزيوت العطريه اللي تستعمل مع الفواحه اختاري اللي يناسب ذوقك راح تعطي الحمام ريحه حلوه 
ولاتخلينها فتره طويله مولعه علشان مايسير الحمام مخنوق ربع ساعه تكفي





مناديل جاهزة تستخدم في الأماكن العامه لضمان النظافة الحمام عند الإستخدام...






كيفية تنسيقها..

نضعها في شنطه خاصه للحمام الله يكرمكم..

يعني تحطين فيها اغراضك اللي بتستخدمينها اذا جيتي تدخلين الحمام الله يكرمك..

مثل الفرشه والمعجون والقلوس وكحل والمعطر والفوطه الصحيه اذا كان فيك الدوره وفوطه لتجفيف المنطقه الحسااسه (أو لفة مناديل) ومزيل العرق الشامبو عطورات الجسم البودره..

كل شي بستتخدمينه في الحمام وانتي داخله جهزي اغراضك في هالشنطه قبل ما تدخلين..

وهذي احسن شي اللي تكون من الخسف علشان ما تتغرق وتخرب..














للأدوات الإستحمااااااام لو ما تبغين تحطينها في سلة او صندوق مثل ما شبق ..
شوفي الأفكاااااااار هذي ..
هذا ملح الجسم ..ممكن بشوية شرايط تزينه وممكت تكتبين على البطاقات كلمات حلوة ..
مثلا حمام الهنا ..











حركات لتغليف الصابون ..
طبعا حاولي تكون مغلفة بكيس شفاف أو نايلون الي نغطي الأكل ..علشان الريحة ما تروح ..































كرات الصابون..






نوزع أكياس الورود المجففة في كل مكااااااااان 
يعني في ادراج الملابس الداخلية ..وأدراج التسريحة والحمااااااااام أعزكم الله ..وخذوا الأنواع اللي تتعلق وعلقوها في علاقات الملابس ما ..وشوفوا هالأفكار من الأكياس ..












​​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*(الجـــــــــــــــزم) 


شباشب أنيقه للبيت
جزم مع فساتينك مشكوكه وناعمه
شباشب مشغوله
وجزمتين للطلعه مع زوجك يعني عمليه
وشباشب للحمام


ألحين أفكااااااااااار لتنسيق الأحذية كرمكم الله ..

شوفوا معااااااااااي الأفكااااااااااااااااااااار... 

لو تحصلون مثل هذي العلب ..يكون عز الطلب ..






















أو ممكن نغلف علب الأحذية بدون الحاجة لشراء علب خاصة 












(علاجـــــــــــات) 


صيحه(بعض العرائس ياخذون معهم حبوب منع الحمل مع التجهيز وهذا غلط خليها على الله وبعد انجاب أو طفل فكري فيها
لأنك ماتعرفين طبيعتك هل أنتي قادره على الأنجاب أو لا..أو راح تحملين بسرعه أو لا..وفيه ناس تعودت ارحامهم على حبوب المانع لأنهم اخذوها من البدايه وصارو يعالجون منها)


(شنطة صغيرة خاصة بالأدوية أو الإسعافات الأولية)





نضع فيها 

بنادول للصداع وللبرد..

لصق جروح

مطهر جروح أو مسحات طبية

قطن طبي .

*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*(العطــــــــــــــور) 


هذه بعض العطورالرائعه
العربيه
مسك لزج يجننن عند عبد الصمد القرشي
عطورات أجمل كلها حلوه
الفرنسيه
ريميمبر مي
آديكت من كرستيان ديور
الترا فيوليت 
هابي هارت من كلينك
مادنس madness من شوبارد 
فان كليف 
تندر بويزن من كريستيان ديور
لاكوست 
No5من شانيل
إليزابث أردن 
عطر الشيخ
قوتشي
فيرساتشي 
إيتيرنتي لوفي
مونتيل
لانفان
باكو رباني
212
بلجر
wish
نوا
----
وهذه عطورات تنفع للنهار
نيبتون من زهور الريف
توت العليق من زهور الريف
سويت كامليا من زهور الريف
المسك الأبيض من زهور الريف
أنجل من زهور الريف
عطر باالفانيليا من نكتار
التوت البري من نكتار
المسك الثلجي من نكتار
عطر دريم
أنانيا فيه عند بودي شوب ونكتار
المسك من بودي شوب
أوشنس من بودي شوب
مون فلورمن بودي شوب

كيفية تنسيق العطور..


العطور العربية خذي لها الزجاجات اللي مثل الكريستال ..على فكرة هي رخيصة جداا في حدود الدرهمين أو ثلاث ..وفي منها كريستال عند محلات العطور بس سعرها غالي ..







أما العطور الثانية وخاصة عطر الفراش ..حلو إنك تسوينها بالشكل هذا ..







وهذي العطور ملبسة بالدانتيل 






ولا تنسين المدخن ..











*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



شوفي بعض الأفكاااار لسلال وصواني للعطوووور ..أو أي شيء ثاني تبغينه ..












(المفــــــــــــــــــــارش) 


اختاري أثنين فقط
واحد أبيض وواحد مشجر
وخوذي معها قماش شيفون تقريبا مترين بنفس لون المفرش وارميه على طرف السرير.أو علقيه على تاج السرير يعطي منظر حلو للمفرش
وممكن تضيفين عدد من المخدات المربعة للمفرش يوجد مخدات مفرده بألوان متعددة تعطي منظر جذاب للسرير وتزيد من فخامة المفرش

مفارش السرير ..
إذا بغيتي ترتبينها بالدولاب..

ممكن بهذا الشكل ..







(أدوات التجميل)

بودرة للوجة 2في 1تكون فاونديشن مضغوط.

كريم الاساس

















مصحح وخافي للعيوب





















الوان الربيع تشكيلة كبيرة من الأرواج بلمعة ومطفي

******
قلوس 












مسكرا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الشدو..
















وهذي إضافات بعد ..


ماكياج الصباح.
اختاري كريم أساس خفيف تلقينه عند ماكس فاكتور وبودي شوب
أما الأرواج والجلوسات اللي تناسب النهار تلاقينها عند(ماكياجي..زهور الريف..بودي شوب..نكتار

مكياج الليل.
ماكياج الليل لازم يكون أكثف من النهار.
بالنسبة للأساس أحلى شي(ماك..جفنشي....كريستيان يورويجي ضغاط يعني زي البخاخ ..كانيبو...فور ايفر )وابتعدو عن نينارتشي يطلع قشور ويخلي وجهك كأنو مصبوغ في بويه.
الأساس الستيك عملي جدا وخليه في شنطتك للطواري بس تمررين الأصبع بشكل سريع عند اللزوم..وخصوصا شهر العسل راح تحتاجينه في السفر اذا نزل العريس لمحطه البنزين طلعي الستيك وعدلي اللي خرب وخذيه من ماركه(كريولان
كونسيلر(فور ايفر تجيك علبه وفيها خمس الوان أخضر لأخفاء حبوب الشباب وانشاءالله ماتحتاجينه اذا سويتي تقشير..وفيه البني والبيج ثلاث درجات لتغطيه الهالات حول العيون..كريولان واختاري الأصفر والبني والبيج البيج اذا كان فيك حبه ظهرت فجئه ولونها احمر فاقع والأصفرعلى جسر الأنف والبني على جوانب الأنف.
كريم اضاءه(ريفلون..ماك..كريولان).
بودره اضاءه(ماك..بودي شوب).
بودره بلمعه مافيه زي ريفلون خذي كل الثنتين البيضاء والبرونزيه.
الكحل كريولان لانكوم وكحل القلم الجاف من جفنشي خطير.
الشدو(كريولان ..فور ايفر ..ماك) ووخذي علبه كبيره فيها جميع الألوان تلاقينها عند ماكياجي للأحتياط وشدوهاتهم حلوه وفيه عندهم ماركه نوبا شدوهاتها تهبل.
(IsaDora )البلاشر(روحي لمكياجي تلقين عندهم ماركةالوان البلاشر حقتهم روعه ).
مثبت الماكياج(بخاخ من جفنشي.أو فور ايفر).
المناكير خذي هذه الالوان(بصلي..وردي..احمر..عنابي).
الماسكارا(هيلينا روبنشتاين ..بروجو..نيفيا).
الأرواج.
ماكياجي.
فور ايفر.
زهور الريف.
جلوساتهم تهبل .
نيفيا.
شانيل.
جفنشي.
شسيدو.
لانكوم.
كريستيان ديور .
مزيل ماكياج.





ميلك للبشره.
كريم مرطب للبشره.
غسول للبشره(كلين آند كلير.
شنطة مكياج عشان تحفظين اغراضك فيها من الضياع وعشان يكون حملها سهل

وألحين حفظ المكياااااااااج ..

طبعا أنا من النوع الي احب يكون المكياااااااج في شنط صغيرة مثل المقلمة ..وسهلة النقل من الغرفة للحمام أو شنطة السفر حتى ..

وحصلت لكم هذي الصور ..


















وإذا كنتي من النوع اللي يحب المكيااااااااااااج في الدرج مباشر ..
بس حسك عينك تخليها على التسريحة من برااا .. لأن شكلها موحلو ..
المهم أشتري علبة من اللي نحفظ فيها الملاعق والشوك في الأدراج .زواستخدميها للمكياج ..وأنا شخصيا سويت الطريقة هذي ..


وهذي صورة توضيحية 




​ 

 

​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*(اكسســوارات) 


اختاري اللون الفضي والملون مع ملابس البيت
نظاره شمسيه
بعض اكسسورات الشعر للتغيير 






















توكات"بنس للشعر" + شباصات

بعض البكل الجميله

رولات (لفافات) شعر..


كيفية تنسيق وترتيب الاكسسوارات..

ممكن تجمعينهم جميعا في علب متشابهة ..وتنسقينها بهذا الشكل ..على شكل طبقات ..





*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*




*
















**وطبعا يا عرايس ..خلو العلب قابلة للفتح ..يعني تغلفين العلبة بروحها والغطاء بروحة ..علشان تستخدمينه دايما وتكون الأغراض مرتبة ..على طول ..مو أول شهر وخلاص ..

ومثل هذي الأكواب ..للمشط الخاصة بالمعاريس ..مع إنه من الأفضل يكون في الأدراج ..
بس هذي الفكرة للأستعمالات السريعة ..






(الأجـــــــهزه) 











يمكن هذا أحسن لأنه بدون صوت وبالأخص إذا كان نايم وما تبغين تزعجينه..

أو إذا بغيتي تفردينه في الحمام أعزكم الله..


فير لتلفيف الشعر








(متفرقــــــات) 


كتاب الطبخ
كتاب طبخ من كتاباتك المختاره
خيوط+ابر+مقص
مصاصات العصير
بطاقة اتصال للضرورة يمكن البيت ما فيه صفر وتحتاجين أمك وقت الطبخ والزنقات
مقصات أظفار ومبارد..
كاميرا علشان تصورين رحلتكم في شهر العسل
لبان فيه لبان ايراني ممتاز عند محلات البخور جواه عسل وفيه نكهات متنوعه ملاحظه العلكه تشوه منظر العروس لاتعلكين قدامه 
ساعه لمعرفة الوقت..








سلة الملابس مع حامل الفوط 







وممكن تحطين على التسريحة شموع 
ولو كانت كبيرة أحلى وأحسن ..


















او صندوق خشبي مناسب للتسريحة ..وامليها باللبان ومعطرات الفم ..للطوارئ 





لا تنسين تأخذين لك تلبيسه للمحارم الورقية وتلبسيه للزبالة أعزكم الله ويكون مناسب للغرفة ....وإذا لقيتوا شيء جاهز خير وبركة ..
















*​​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





























​


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





الاشهر عى الاطلاق 

للمكياج 

حليمة بولندا 

لاحظوا الالوان والاستايل 
















































































































































































































































































مكياج , مكياج حليمة بولند, مكياج حليمة بولند 





مكياج حليمة بولند












​


----------



## asmicheal (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*






















































​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

























































































​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*





*الوان  2011*



*:download:*



*





























































































*​


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*احدث مكياج عرايس2010،مكياج *
​​​*



*


* 



































*
​


​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*



 



 



 



 



 



 

*



*​ 


 



 



 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*



*



*


*



*

















30:30:30:30:30:​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


تسريحات شعر2010 / 2011​ 


 
​​













​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

كيف تزينين تسريحتك أو الطاوله اللي عليها عطوراتك؟؟!!

اول فكره هي :
تحطين العطور في صينيه طبعا مزينه بشرشف حلو و ورود
على طرف الطاوله و حتى تنفع حق الضيوف بعد ما تضيفينهم تعطرينهم 






الفكره الثانيه يا حلوات 
تحطين العطور في طبق او صحن مرتفع شوي 
من الجوانب مع شرايط زينه او دانتيل 






الفكره الثالثه وهي:
تحطين عطوراتك على التسريحه 
مع اكسسوارات زينه او مجوهراتك






الفكره الرابعه وهي: 
تحطين مع عطوراتك نبتات طبيعيه او صناعيه 
على حسب رغبتك او اي زينه عندك






ننتقل للفكره الخامسه واللي هي :
تزينين عطوراتك مع ورود سواء طبيعيه في فازه
او تنثرين ورود على الطاوله شي الصراحه رومنسي 






هي الورود دايما تنفع 






الفكره السادسه:
تغلفين او تلفين عطوراتك بتل على حسب لون غرفتك 
مثل الي في الصوره الي تحت الصراحه شي






الفكره السابعه وهي :
تزينين عطوراتك مع شموع حلوه
و اوراق او ورد مجفف عشان الريحه تكتمل 












وهذي الشموع تنفع بعد ..


الفكره الثامنه :
لا ترمين كراتين عطوراتك غلفيها بجلاد حلو 
وشرايط وصفيها مع العطور على شكل هدايا 












الفكره التاسعه :
تزينين عطوراتك
مع فراشات او احجار الزينه طبعا متوفره في اي محلات الزينه












و آخر فكره لعشاق الشوكلاته و السويت تحطين علب شوكلاته
او اي نوع سويت تحبينه مع عطوراتك عشان كل ما تتعطرين تاكلين حبه ..ههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*تورتات 2011*








تورتة الزهور البنية
.
*انظري إلى وضع الظهور وانسجامها مع التورتة أفرع الشيكولاتة التي تزين التورتة البنية المكونة من أربعة أدوار ، عليك بها إذا كنت تبحثين عن تصميم فريد، ومن عشاق الشيكولاتة أيضاً .




التورتة الذهبية

إليكِ نموذج ساحر ، هذه التورتة ذات الثلاث صفوف زخرفت بالحلي الذهبي . والسلسلة الذهبية خلقت منظر حديث ومعاصر للشكل الكلاسيكي ، تستطيعن إضفاء المزيد من الاكسسوار عليها حسب استايل فستان زفافك .




التورتة الثقافية

إلى الباحثات عن كل جديد وغريب ، اختارن تورتة الزفاف حسب أعراقكن وثقافاتكن.
إذا كنتِ ستختارين هذا النمط من التميز فيمكن أن يكون لكِ التصميم الخاص العاكس لخلفيتك الثقافية ، هذه التورتة تشبه التاج ، و الجزء الأعلى يشبه "الطربوش" وهو غطاء رأس خاص بالرجال معروف لدى الثقافة المصرية والسورية.




تورتة العودة إلى التقاليد

مفترض أن التقاليد والدين الجزء الأساسي في حفل زفافك ، ما رأيك في عرض ثقافتك الدينية أو العرقية من خلال تورتة ليلة العمر ، خاصة إذا كنتِ غير مقيمية في بلدك . 
هذا التصميم من وحي الملامح الأسيويه والصينية، والرمز على المستوى الأعلى من التورتة داخل إطار من الخيرزان ، كما يحف الخيرزان جميع الأدوار أما الحصى فموزع على المائدة ليكمل التصميم.




تورتة محبي الأكل
*.
*إذا كان خطيبك من عشاق الطعام ، فلا تبخلي عليه بهذا التصميم المكون من ثلاث أدوار، إنه تصميم شيك ورشيق في نفس الوقت ، والملاعق ليست مجرد ديكور إنها هامة لتذوق التورتة اللذيذة ، فلا تتنازلي عنها خاصة إذا كنتِ أنت أيضاً مولعة بالطعام .




تورتة البهجة

هذا التصميم ممتاز لزوجان خفيفا الظل ويبحثان عن شيء من المرح ، هذه التورتة مبهجة و تبعث على حفلك جو احتفالي رائع ، فتصميمها مبني ليضيء احتفال العروسان .



تورتة من القبعات

من المؤكد أن هذه الكعكة الإبداعية ستضفي تميزاً على حفل زفافك وصورك ، فالطوابق الأربعة تشبه صندوق حفظ القبعات ، وكل طابق على حدة ستجدينه يتميز بشكل فريد، إنها مبهجة في الأكل .




التورتة الوردية
إذا كان لونك المفضل هو الوردي هذه التورتة لكِ خصيصاً ، قد لا تكون اختيارك الأول ولكنها الأنسب لحفلات الزفاف المقامة في فصل الربيع.




تورتة الكريمة الصفراء

تتميز التورتة الكريمة الصفراء بالبساطة والجمال ، وتتكون من دورين مزينين بأقراص الحلوى اللؤلؤية ذات اللون الأصفر.
هذه التورتة رائعة ومناسبة لحفلات الزفاف الصغيرة .



تورتة الملكة

بلمسات من العصر الفيكتوري صُممت هذه التورتة ، إنها مناسبة للملكة فقط ، حيث تتربع على قاعدة من المرآة ، والأدوار الستة مجملة الورد الذهبي الفكتروي الذي يكثر في القمة ويقل حجمه كلما اتجهنا إلى أسفل.
*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*السعادة الزوجية* 





*




*

الأساس الأول

*شوفي جوزك بيحب إيه.. واعمليه*
*إيه المانع إنك تشوفي إيه الحاجة اللي جوزك بيحبها وتعمليها*
*حتى لو مش بتحبي الحاجة دي يعني مثلا "لو بيحب*
*السمك وأنت مش بتطيقي ريحته إيه المانع إنك تييجي على نفسك وتعمليه".*
*وصدقيني الحاجة دي مهما كانت بسيطة، فهي هتفرق معاه جد*
*ا؛ لأنه هيكون عارف إنك مش بتحبي الحاجة دي،*
*وعملتيها علشان ترضيه، فأكيد هيقدر إنك عملتِ الحاجة دي له*
*هو وبكده هيحبك أكتر وياريت كمان تشوفي هو بيكره*
*إيه وماتعمليهوش..*

*



*

الأساس الثاني

*لا تكذبي*
*خلي دايما شعارك في حياتك الزوجية هو لا للكذب مهما كانت العواقب*
*وخليكِ دايما صريحة معاه في كل كبيرة وصغيرة.*







الأساس الثالث

*خليها في سرك*
*الحياة الزوجية دي لازم تكون سر بين الاتنين الزوج والزوجة فقط لا غير.*
*. علشان كده ياريت ما تتكلميش قدام حد نهائي*
*سواء كان من الأقارب أو المعارف عن عيوب زوجك.*
*واعرفي أن احترام الناس لجوزك هيتكون*
*من خلال كلامك عنه قدامهم، علشان كده ياريت ما تتكلميش*
*مهما كانت الظروف عن عيوب زوجك، وخليها في سرك؛ لأن مفيش حد خالِ من العيوب.*
*وياريت لو فيه عيوب وأنت مش حباها، ونفسك تغيريها فده*
*لازم يكون بذكاء شديد بعيدا عن النقد والسخرية؛*
*لأن الراجل الشرقي مش بيحب مراته تفضل تنتقد تصرفاته...*
*يعني مثلا تقولي له بأسلوب لطيف*
*إيه رأيك يا حبيبي لو تعمل كده؟ ده هيخليك تبقى أحسن..*
*وخليه دايما يحس إن حبك له، وخوفك عليه، هو اللي خلاكِ تقولي كده، وإنك عايزة تشوفيه في أحسن صورة.*
*واعرفي أنك لو أغمضتِ عينيك عن أخطاء زوجك الصغيرة،*
*فهو كمان هيغفر لك أخطاءك اللي ممكن تكون كبيرة.*





الأساس الرابع

*خليكِ مستمعة جيدة لجوزك*
*ياريت تكوني مستمعة جيدة لكل كلام جوزك*
*وقولي رأيك في كل اللي بيقوله بأسلوب كويس؛ لأن ده هيقربك منه جدا،*
*وهيخليه يقول لك على كل حاجة كبيرة وصغيرة في حياته*
*وتبقي أنت موضع كل أسراره، وده طبعا شيء كويس جدا*
*لأنك بكده هتكوني الشخص الوحيد اللي يلجأ إليه لما يتعرض لأي مشكلة.*
*ياريت كمان تكوني ذكية، وتعرفي.. امتى تتكلمي؟ وامتى تسكتي؟..*
*يعني لو لاقيتي جوزك راجع تعبان، وشكله فيه حاجة مضايقاه*
*ياريت في الوقت ده تسكتي نهائي، وبلاش تلحي عليه في السؤال..*
*مالك؟ مالك؟ لغاية ما يهدأ وهو اللي يبدأ يتكلم.*






الأساس الخامس

*خليكِ فراشة في البيت*
*خليك مرحة في بيتك.. حاولي تدخلي السرور والبهجة إلى قلب جوزك،*
*وما تحاوليش تكسبي عطف جوزك بأنك كل ما تشوفيه*
*تقولي إنك تعبانة ومرهقة؛*
*لأن بصراحة أي راجل بيهرب من الست المتمارضة كثيرة الشكوى.*
*ويا ريت تحاولي ماتكونيش ست تقليدية في لبسك،*
*بأنك مثلا تظهري بنفس المظهر كل يوم.. يعني حاولي تغيري في لبسك*
*.. في تسريحة شعرك.. في طريقة كلامك.. حتى في أصناف الأكل اللي بتعمليها.*
*حاولي تجددي وتبتكري أنواعا جديدة غير اللي هو عارفها،*
*وده علشان الملل ما يتسربش إلى قلبه.*
*وخليكِ عارفة إن الست الذكية هي اللي تنجح في كسر روتين الحياة اليومية.*



الأساس السادس

*ما تدخليش حد بينكم*
*وده أهم أساس في العلاقة بين أي اتنين..*
*إن مفيش حد يدخل بينكم نهائي في أي خلاف يحصل،*
*وخلافاتكم تحلّوها بينكم وبين بعض..*
*ومفيش مانع إنك لو لاقيتيه غضبان وثائر أثناء الكلام*
*تسيبي الأوضة اللي هو فيها وتروحي أي مكان تاني لغاية ما يهدأ*
*وهتلاقيه هو اللي جاي يعتذر لك، ويقول لك حقك عليّ يا حبيبتي*
*وخلي دايما صوتك واطي أثناء أي خلاف بينك وبينه وفكري كويس*
*في كل كلمة بتقوليها ولو حسيتي إنك هتبدأي تغلطي*
*تسكتي وتسيبي الأوضة اللي هو فيها، وإوعي تطلبي الطلاق.*



الأساس السابع

*إياكِ والمقارنة*
*إوعي تقارني بين جوزك وأي راجل تاني مهما كان..*
*أو بين عيشتك في بيت أهلك وبين عيشتك في بيت زوجك،*
*وخليكِ دايما راضية باللي ربنا كتبهولك وبلاش ترهقيه بطلبات تفوق إمكانياته؛*
*لأن كده ممكن يمد إيده لحد علشان يحقق طلباتك..*







الأساس الثامن

*الدنيا يوم عسل ويوم بصل*
*خليكِ ست عاقلة واعرفي إن الدنيا مش ماشية على وتيرة واحدة*
*يعني هتلاقي يوم حلو ويوم وحش علشان كده اصبري*
*وكوني عوناً لجوزك وقت الشدة، واوعي تتخلي عنه وخليك دايما بجانبه.*







الأساس التاسع

*استشيريه في كل حاجة*
*استشيري جوزك في كل حاجة تخصك*
*وفي كل خطوة قبل ما تعمليها..*
*خليه دايما يحس إنه هو صاحب القرار والرأي..*






الأساس العاشر

*اهتمي بأهله*
*إوعي تنسي إنك تهتمي بأهله، وتزوريهم دايما،*
*وتجامليهم في أي مناسبة*
*حتى لو كان هو مش فاضي أنت روحي واطمني عليهم؛*
*لأن الموضوع ده هيبسط جوزك جدا..*
​
​​


----------



## ميرنا (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

تصميم ولون تحفة


----------



## الوسوفي الحزين (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

نقوم بالمشاركه مع بعض من اجل اسم المسيح منتدايا www.jesuswithyouth.com ساعدوني في تطويره


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

*



*
*بيت ازياء المصمم اللبنانى عادل امين*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

































​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


















































































​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*


































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

فساتين اعراس 2011 
*



*


*



*


*



*




*



*


*



*


*



*

*



*

*



*
*



*


*









*​


----------



## انديا (8 يوليو 2011)

*رد: للمخطوبين :موسوعة كاملة موضوع متجدد*

بجد موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووربنايباركك30:


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2012)

*كيف تختارين فستان زفافك؟







"كيف أختار فستان زفافي؟" سؤال تردده الكثير من الفتيات المقبلات على   الزواج، ففستان الزفاف يحظى باهتمامٍ خاص عند كل عروس في يوم زفافها، لذا   حاولنا أن نستعرض أهم النصائح التي تساعد كل عروس في اختيار فستان الزفاف.

وهذه مجموعة نصائح نهديها لكل عروس لتختار فستان الزفاف:
• توقيت الزفاف:
يجب أن يتوافر لدى العروس الفترة الكافية لكي تتمكن من شراء فستان الزفاف،   فمن الضروري أن يكون لديها متسع من الوقت قبل يوم العرس حتى تتمكن من شراء   خامة الفستان التي تريدها، فتحديد موعد الزفاف يساعدك في تحديد خامة   الفستان التي تريدها.

• درجة لون الفستان الأبيض:
لا تندهشي، فالبياض درجات ودرجة اللون الأبيض تختلف من خامة لأخرى ومن قطعة   قماش لأخرى، ومن ثم حاولي أن تتطلعي على المواقع والمجلات التي تعرض   فساتين الزفاف لكي تكوني على دراية كافية باختيار فستان الزفاف.

• ميزانية فستان الزفاف:
تحديد ميزانية فستان الزفاف من الأمور بالغة الأهمية، فتحديد ميزانية فستان   الزفاف من شأنها أن توفر لكِ عناء البحث عن الموديل الذي ينال إعجابك،   ويمكنك أن تستشيري أصحاب متاجر بيع فساتين الزفاف لكي يساعدوك في اختيار   الفستان الذي يتوافق مع إمكانياتك المادية.

• وقتك في البحث:
يجب أن تأخذي الوقت الكافي في البحث عن العرض الأفضل و موديلات فساتين   الزفاف الأنسب ، ويمكنك أن تحددي محلين للبحث عما تريدينه في اليوم الواحد،   بحيث يمكنك قياس عدد كبير من فساتين زفاف دون استعجال.

نصيحة: دوني في مفكرة صغيرة رقم موديلات الفستان الذي تشعرين بأنه مناسب،   وكذلك اسم المحل حتى يسهل عليك الاختيار السريع دون الاعتماد على الذاكرة   عند الاستقرار على الفستان الأنسب.

• أفضل فستان:
إبحثي عن أفضل وأنسب فستان لطبيعة جسمك وحاولي ان تقومي بتصوير الموديلات   التي تعجبك بحيث يمكنك الرجوع إليها مرة أخرى لتختاري الأفضل.

• بروفة فساتين الزفاف:
تعتبر بروفة فساتين الزفاف أمراً هاماً للغاية فهي تساعدك على التأكد من   قرارك بخصوص إنتقاء الفستان، اذ قد تواجه العروس التي لم تعمل بروفة لعرسها   مشاكلاً لم تخطر على البال بسبب ضيق وقتها لذا حاولي ان تعملي البروفة   وذلك للحصول على أفضل حفل زفاف اذ ان حفل الزفاف هو يومُ لن يتكرر.   *


----------



## يوسف عطية (31 مايو 2012)

asmicheal قال:


> *خليكم كرماء :بلاش تقلدوا هذا الموضوع*
> 
> :download:
> 
> ...



:cry2:


----------



## asmicheal (25 أغسطس 2017)

محتويات النيش 
اولا احنا عندنا فى مصر العروسه بتجهز المطبخ 
انا هبدا بالنيش عشان ده حاجه بتحتاج حاجات كتير اوى 
1-اول حاجه فى طقم النيش ومن الضروريات طقم الصينى وده بقى لازم تنقيه بعنايه فائقه قوله ليه لانه طقم العمر يعنى مابيطلعش الا للغالين
وغير كده لازم يكون فخم وشكله حلو وكل ماكان رسمته ارق كان اشيك وعلى فكره مش لازم يكون غالى يعنى فى انواع حلوه اوى ومش غاليه زى عندنا هنا فى مصر الصينىالاستثمارى الالمانى وفى من كذا سعر ويناسب كل الازواق واسعاره متدرجه بس الاهم ان خامته نظيفه بس بامانه الصينى البولندى يجنن بس ايه غالى اوى
2-طقم الاركوبال وده تانى حاجه فى الاهميه وانا هقول لكم احسن نوعين وهما اولا الفرنساوى وده انضف نوع لانه بيعيش بس مشكلته ان رسماته محدوده وراح عليه الزمن لكن التايلندى احلى فى الشكل وعدد قطعه اكتر كتير وتقدرى تستفيدى منها وتقرينا سعرهم فى السوق واحد بس انا انصحكم بالتايلندى
3-طقم الجاتوه وده اختيارى يعنى فى ناس بتجيبه وناس لا كل واحد ومقدرته وده عشان تحافظى على الصينى بتاعك وعلى سبيل التغير ومش كل ماهيجيلك ضيف تجرى على النيش وتجيبى طقم الجاتوه بتاع الصينى يعنى ممكن للنيش او للمطبخ حسب فخامته
4-طقم البيركس هو للمطبخ بس انا هقوله دلوقتى قبل مانسى واحسن نوع الفرنساوى الفميه منه شكله يجنن
5-الكاسات هاتى 5 للنيش وواحد شيك للمطبخ وتكون اسعارهم متهاوده بس احرصى ان يكون فيه واحد غالى وشيك اوى
6-قطقم العصير تجيبى 2عدد بشفشقهم واحد كبياته بكاسات وواحد كبياته طويله زى العصير وتجيبى واحد للمطبخ مش غالى وفى نوع جديد فى المطبخ زجاج سعودى ضد الكسر تحفه
7-كبيات عصير شكلها حلى اوى هاتى 3 كويس اوى ويكونوا اشكال مختلفه
8-طقم الخشاف فى نوع رخيص وحلو اوى وهو الايطالى شيك جدا وماركته كويسه وفى الانواع الصينى الجديده شكلها حلى بس الايطالى احسن ودى ازواق
9-طقم الجيلى واهم حاجه فى الجهاز طقم الجيلى وده كلام احمد حلمى مش كلامى نصيحه بقى هاتيه بقاعده من تحت عشان يمشى جيلى وايس كريم خليكوا ناصحين
10-بونبونبره شيك اوى
11-تحف صغيره كده بتعطى شكل جميل اوى وماتنسوش حاجه مهمه مفارش النيش فى ناس بتاخد الى مع مفرش السفره وانا راى اشتريهم لواحدهم هما مش غالين


12-بصه ياجماعه فى فرق بين النيش والديفرسوار لو عندك لآ أن دى بنتختلف حطى فيه طقم صوانى تقديم استانلس شيك اوى وشنطة المعالق واطباق الصينى والاركوبال وخلى النيش للزجاج والتحف بس حسب حجمه يعنى تظبطى النيش والباقى عليه 




=


----------



## asmicheal (25 أغسطس 2017)

طرق لترتيب النيش 
اول حاجة تجيبي مفارش النيش الستان وحاولي تظبطي العدد علي اد عددالرفوف بتاعتك يعني لو الرف عريض اللي هو بتاع النيش الضلفتين بياخد 3 مفارش وعلي حسب كمان حجم المفرش 
خلي دايما عندك قاعدة تحطي السادة مع المدهب او الملون وتحطي حاجة قصيرة مع حاجة طويلة
اول رف دا دايما بيكون لطقم الشربات
تاني رف بيكون لطقم الجاتوه
تالت رف بيكون بيكون لطقم الشاي بتاع الطقم الصيني
الرف الاخير اللي بيكون خشب دا بيكون علشان الحاجات التقيلة يعني لو هاتحطي حاجة من طقم الصيني
لو عندك بوفية مع النيش يبقي تحطي فيه بقية طقم الصيني 
وطلعي منة اطباق الرز المسطحة والسطانية الكبيرة وحطيهم في اخر رف في النيش علي الجنب وما بينهم
لو جايبة طقم خشاف ممكن تحطية
بيبقي في درجين في النيش الاول علشان الشوك والمعالق
البوفية ممكن تقسيمة بين الصيني والاركوبال وصواني التقديم اللي عندك
الموضة دلوقتي انك لما تيجي ترصي الكاسات متكونش كلها واقفي يعني ممكن تعملي بخمس كاسات وتخلس السادس قلب ال دي
لما تحطي طقم الشاي حاولي يكون معاه شوبات مش كاسات فاهمة قصدي
متحطيش ابدا اطقم قهوه مع شاي
دايما القهوة خليها مع كاسات او شوبات
اوعي تنسي بقي
التحف الصغيرة اللي بتتنتور في النيش وحاولي تكون صغيرة علشان متغطيش علي حاجاتك
والتحف دي بتكون بتاعة السبوع او تشتريها من درب البرابرة في الازهر 
او لو مفيش متحيريش نفسك
ممكن تجيبي الشمع الاشكال اللي طالع جديد دا بيبقي شكلة اشيك بكتير


مكونات النيش 
6 اطقم كاسات 4 للنيش و2 للمطبخ
للنيش 1طقم الشاي +الجاتوة
2طقم خشاف شيك للنيش
للنيش 2طقم القهوة
للنيش 1طقم الشربات اللى هو بشفشق و6 كوبايات طوال
للنيش 2كاسات الفروت سلاط
1طقم الكاكاوللنيش
للنيش وللمطبخ طقم الصيني
للنيش صوانى تقديم 
للنيش 2طقم ايس كريم
وتحف النيش زى 
الشموع اللي بتكون علي اشكال زي ورود وحاجات كدة_-تحف الصيني اللي هي بتاعة السبوع_
كريستالات النيش_
ورد مجفف
2 للمطبخ طقم كوبايات مية 12 كوباية و1للنيش
2 طقم كوبايات شاى 12 كوباية للمطبخ و1 للنيش
شنطة المعالق


----------



## David Jackson (21 ديسمبر 2020)

checkout chappal at https://shopecs.com/women/chappal


----------



## Marwamarmar (2 يناير 2021)

asmicheal قال:


> علشان ربنا يتمم بخير
> احمممممممممممممم
> 
> :download:
> ...



عندك حق بجد 
موضوع اكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

